# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ماذا لو عكسنا السؤال ... مَن أوّل مَن أنكر المجاز؟

## عيد فهمي

وجدتُ في موضوع سابق:



> *والبخاري والدارمي من أول من تكلم بالمجاز من أهل السنة فدخل عليه ما دخل على غيره...*



وبحثتُ فوجدتُ قول البخاري:
((*أكثر مغاليط الناس من هذه الأوجه الذي لم يعرفوا المجاز من التحقيق))
*وقول أبي حاتم في *عيسى بن يزداد:*
*((لا يصح حديثه، وليس لأبيه صحبة، ومِن الناس مَن يدخله في المسند على المجاز وهو وأبوه مجهولان))*
واستخدام هؤلاء للمجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي يدل على تقدم وضعه.
والإنكار فرع عن الوجود والاستخدام، فلا يتصور إنكار ما لا وجود له، وما لم ينطق به أحد.
إذًا الترتيب المنطقي هو:
وضع المصطلح - استخدامه - إنكاره.
وقد وقفنا على ما يثبت استخدامه في أوائل القرن الثالث.
فيكون وضعه قبل ذلك أو معه على سبيل التنزل في الكلام
وإنكاره بعد ذلك يقينا
فورد في ذهني:
ماذا لو ناقشنا القضية باتجاه معاكس؟ وإلامَ سنصل؟
فالسؤال الآن:
1- مَن أوّل مَن أنكر المجاز؟
2- لماذا أنكره؟
3- ما بين ظهور المصطلح وإنكاره، أين كان أهل العلم، وما موقفهم منه؟
أتمنى أن تنحصر المشاركات في إجابة هذه الأسئلة أو ما يتعلق بها.
وأما مناقشة قضية المجاز نفسها فقد نوقشت في موضوعات أخرى وما زال الكلام فيها مفتوحا.
ولا مانع من مناقشتها هنا من وجهة تعلق الموضوع بها لكن بشرط استيفاء الكلام عن إجابة الأسئلة المطروحة أوَّلا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هل هذه النصوص تدل على استعمال المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي ؟

وما الفرق في المعنى لو وضعنا مكان كلمة ( المجاز ) في هذه النصوص كلمة ( التوسع ) أو كلمة ( التجوز ) ؟
ومن المعلوم أن ( التوسع ) و ( التجوز ) مستعمل قبل هؤلاء.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وهنا مسألة أخرى أهم مما مضى بكثير :

وهي أننا إذا افترضنا أن هؤلاء استعملوا المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي، فهل يكفي أن نعرف أول من أنكر المجاز ؟
السؤال الأهم أن يقال: إذا كان هؤلاء استعملوا المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي ، فلماذا لم ينكر عليهم معاصروهم من أهل السنة؟
ولماذا لم يقولوا لهم : ما هذا الطاغوت ؟

عندما احتمالان :
- الأول: أن يكون المجاز في كلام هؤلاء بمعناه الاصطلاحي
- الثاني: أن يكون المجاز في كلام هؤلاء ليس بمعناه الاصطلاحي
الاحتمال الثاني أرجح عندي.

ولكن بافتراض الاحتمال الأول، يكون لدينا احتمالان:
- الأول: أن يكون هؤلاء تنكبوا جادة الصواب وزلوا في هذه المسألة، وعليه فينبغي أن يكون من معاصريهم من ذهب إلى الصواب، ولا يكفي أن ينكر عليهم من جاء بعدهم؛ لأن هذا يقتضي أن تكون الأمة مجتمعة على باطل .
- الثاني: أن يكون هؤلاء أصابوا جادة الصواب، ويكون الخطأ من نصيب من أنكر عليهم .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> هل هذه النصوص تدل على استعمال المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي ؟
> وما الفرق في المعنى لو وضعنا مكان كلمة ( المجاز ) في هذه النصوص كلمة ( التوسع ) أو كلمة ( التجوز ) ؟
> ومن المعلوم أن ( التوسع ) و ( التجوز ) مستعمل قبل هؤلاء.


ماذا تقصد بالتجوّز والتوسّع؟
وما الفرق بينه وبين والمعنى الاصطلاحي للمجاز؟
وهل مقابل التجوّز والتوسع هو التحقيق كما ذكر البخاري؟
وهل بين إدخال المرسل الواضح في المسند وبين المعنى الاصطلاحي للمجاز فرق؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

المقام ليس مقام ( ماذا تقصد ) ؛ لأن هذا الكلام أيضا وارد على كلام البخاري وغيره .
وإنما المقام في الكلام على الألفاظ المستعملة عند أهل العلم، فهل استعمل أهل العلم هذه الكلمات ( التجوز ) ( التوسع ) ( الاتساع ) ... إلخ؟
وإذا كانوا استعملوها، فهل هناك فرق بينها وبين الألفاظ بعاليه ؟
هذا هو الذي ينبغي أن يبحث فيه .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> عندما احتمالان :
> - الأول: أن يكون المجاز في كلام هؤلاء بمعناه الاصطلاحي
> - الثاني: أن يكون المجاز في كلام هؤلاء ليس بمعناه الاصطلاحي
> الاحتمال الثاني أرجح عندي.


بل الأول أرجح عندي.
واقرأ أسألتي السابقة بتمهّل فأنتم أقدر بالغوص في مثل هذه اللجج من غيركم

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وهنا مسألة أخرى أهم مما مضى بكثير :
> وهي أننا إذا افترضنا أن هؤلاء استعملوا المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي، فهل يكفي أن نعرف أول من أنكر المجاز ؟
> السؤال الأهم أن يقال: إذا كان هؤلاء استعملوا المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي ، فلماذا لم ينكر عليهم معاصروهم من أهل السنة؟
> ولماذا لم يقولوا لهم : ما هذا الطاغوت ؟


هذا السؤال هو الغاية من سؤالي أصلا
فقد سارعتَ إليه وسبقتَ قبل أن تبد أ المشاركات
فمهلا مهلا فما كل الناس أبا مالك ولا كل العقول كعقله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لمعرفة أول من أنكر المجاز ننظر فيمن نسب له هذا القول :
- ابن داود الظاهري 297 هـ
- أبو إسحاق الإسفراييني 418 هـ
- أبو بكر الأصبهاني ( ينظر من هو؟ ولا أظنه ابن أشتة المتوفى سنة 360 هـ)
- نسب إلى قوم من الرافضة

( فائدة عرضية )

قال السبكي في الإبهاج:
(( وأما من أنكر المجاز في اللغة مطلقا فليس مراده أن العرب لم تنطق بمثل قولك للشجاع أنه أسد فإن ذلك مكابرة وعناد، ولكن هو دائر بين أمرين: أحدهما: أن يدعي أن جميع الألفاظ حقائق ويكتفي في كونها حقائق بالاستعمال في جميعها وهذا مسلم ويرجع البحث لفظيا .... )) إلخ

----------


## عيد فهمي

حتى كلام أبي عبيدة معمر بن المثنى في المجاز مهما حملناه على معنى الاتساع والتوسع والتجوز في اللغة وغير ذلك لكن لا يمكن إنكار ارتباط المجاز عنده بالمجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي ولا أدلَّ على ذلك من قوله:
(( :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وسَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ التي كُنَّا فيهَا والعيرَ التي أَقبَلْنا فيها :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فهذا محذوف فيه ضمير مجازه: وسل أهل القرية، ومَن في العير.))
ومنكرو المجاز يصرحون بأنه لا محذوف هنا كما هو معلوم عندكم.
بل واستخدام الإمام أحمد للفظ ((المجاز)) في مثل قوله:
((أما قوله:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إنا معكم :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فهذا في مجاز اللغة يقول الرجل للرجل: إنا سنجري عليك رزقك، إنا سنفعل بك كذا))
فهذا أيضا يمكن دخوله تحت المعنى الاصطلاحي بحسب تصوّر مثل ابن جني للمجاز وقد مضى.
والمجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي قديم جدا عند غير العرب.
فقد تكلم به أرسطوطاليس المتوفى سنة 322 ق.م.
وتناقل المعارف بين الأمم أقدم بكثير من حركة الترجمة المنسوبة للعصر العباسي.
وأنتم تعلمون ما قيل في تفسير قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لِسَانُ الَّذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُبِين :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
قتناقل المعارف قديم قدم الإنسان.
وادّعاء وجود أمّة منعزلة في فكرها وعلومها عن باقي الأمم رغم التلاقي بين أفراد شعوبها في السفر والتجارة والحروب وغير ذلك دعوى تغني حكايتها عن تكلف إبطالها.
وإذا كان استخدام اللفظ بمعناه الاصطلاحي قد وقع من مثل الدارمي والبخاري وأبوحاتم في أوائل القرن الثالث على أقل تقدير فهذا دليل على تقدم الاصطلاح عن ذلك الزمن.
وفيه أيضا ردّ على ادّعاء اختصاص ذلك بالمتكلمين والخارجين عن منهج أهل السنة، حتى وإن زعمنا تأثر هؤلاء بأولئك.
وأمّا إنكار المجاز فهو يقينا متأخر عن ذلك؛ لأنه لا يتصوّر أن يُقدم أحدٌ على إنكار مصطلح لم يوجد ولم يتكلم به أحد.
فيعود السؤال عمّن أنكر والسبب الداعي لإنكاره، فإنه سيفتح آفاقا جديدة لتصوّر المسألة.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> لمعرفة أول من أنكر المجاز ننظر فيمن نسب له هذا القول :
> - ابن داود الظاهري 297 هـ
> - أبو إسحاق الإسفراييني 418 هـ
> - أبو بكر الأصبهاني ( ينظر من هو؟ ولا أظنه ابن أشتة المتوفى سنة 360 هـ)
> - نسب إلى قوم من الرافضة


وماذا عن أبي علي الفارسي يا مولانا فأظن اسمه مرّ عليّ في أوائل منكري المجاز.
والعهد بذلك بعيد.
والمرجع لا يحضرني اسمه.
والذاكرة قد أفسدها كبر السن وانحناء الظهر.
فلعلكم تتذكرون ما أنسانيه الشيطان أن أذكره.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يمكن أن يقال : إن منكري المجاز إنما أنكروا منه شيئا ما
بيان ذلك أن مثبتة المجاز ذهب ببعضهم إثباتُه إلى انتحال أشياء جعلوها لازمة للمجاز مع أنها غير لازمة مثل كونه يصح نفيه بإطلاق .
وحينئذ يكون المقصود إنكار المجاز الذي يلزم منه مثل هذه اللوازم الباطلة .
أما المجاز بمعنى الاتساع في الاستعمال فهو معروف عند الأوائل من الخليل وطبقته، بل ومن قبله .

( فائدة عرضية )

من عجائب السيوطي رحمه الله في الإتقان أنه لما تعرض لمبحث المجاز قال إن نفيه يذهب حسن اللغة ؛ لماذا؟ لأن ذلك يقتضي إنكار التوكيد ونحوه.
ولما تعرض لمبحث التوكيد ذكر أن فيه خلافا في كونه مجازا، ورجح أنه ليس بمجاز !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أبو علي الفارسي هو شيخ ابن جني ، ولو كان ينكره لأطال تلميذه في بيان قوله ترجيحا أو إبطالا .
وعلى كل حال فأبو علي الفارسي متوفى سنة 377 هـ

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أبو علي الفارسي هو شيخ ابن جني ، ولو كان ينكره لأطال تلميذه في بيان قوله ترجيحا أو إبطالا .
> وعلى كل حال فأبو علي الفارسي متوفى سنة 377 هـ


شهرة أولية إنكار المجاز ترجع إلى أبي إسحاق الإسفراييني (418هـ) كما ذكره الآمدي وغيره
فلو صحت النسبة إلى أبي علي الفارسي (377هـ) كان سابقا عنه بكل تأكيد.
ويبقى البحث بينه وبين أبي داود الظاهري (275هـ)
ولا أُراه يثبت عن أبي داود الظاهري إلا إن أتحفتمونا بنقل موثق لنسبة ذلك له.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
إن لم يكن هو داود ت( 270هـ) فهو ابنه أبو بكر
فقد استدل عليه ابن سريج بآية ( لهدمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات)
ونسب لأبي علي الفارسي نقله ابن الصلاح عن ابن كج عنه وأنكروا ذلك واستغربوه لحال تلميذه ابن جني ولأنه نقل عنه أن أغلب اللغة مجاز 
ونسب لابن خويز والبلوطي وابن القاص الشافعي 
فالذي يظهر أن أول من أنكر ذلك داود وابنه والله أعلم
وبذلك يظهر الجواب عن السؤال الثاني لأن إنكار المجاز يناسب ظاهريته وأصولها




> - أبو بكر الأصبهاني ( ينظر من هو؟ ولا أظنه ابن أشتة المتوفى سنة 360 هـ)


في البحر للزركشي عن الصيمري حكاية إنكاره عن أبي مسلم بن يحيى الأصفهاني فليحرر

----------


## عيد فهمي

.................

----------


## عيد فهمي

> فالذي يظهر أن أول من أنكر ذلك داود وابنه والله أعلم


وما قيل في أبي علي الفارسي لمكان ابن جني
يقال في داود الظاهري لمكان ابن حزم وهو من مثبتة المجاز، فهل تعرّض لمناقشة شيخ مذهبه في ذلك؟
أفيدونا بارك الله لكم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> وما قيل في أبي علي الفارسي لمكان ابن جني
> يقال في داود الظاهري لمكان ابن حزم وهو من مثبتة المجاز، فهل تعرّض لمناقشة شيخ مذهبه في ذلك؟


لكن يعارضه أنا أبا بكر بن داود أنكره فلعله أخذه من أبيه وقد تخرج به وكون إنكاره أقرب لأصول الظاهرية والله أعلم





> فقد استدل عليه ابن سريج بآية ( لهدمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات)





> قال الشيخ أبو إسحاق الشيرازي: 
> واستدل ابن سريج على أبي بكر بن داود بقوله تعالى ( لهدمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات )
> فقال: الصلوات لا تهدم وإنما أراد به مواضع الصلوات وعبر بالصلوات عنها على سبيل المجاز فحذف المضاف وأقام المضاف إليه مقامه قال: فلم يكن له عنه جواب


هذا النص مهم يفيدنا في تحديد معنى المجاز في كلام البخاري وأبي عبيدة فإن زمن أبي بكر وابن سريج قريب من زمن البخاري ثم أبي عبيدة 
وإذا قلنا أن أبا بكر أخذه من أبيه فإن داود ذاكر إسحاق والشافعي وأئمة ذلك العصر 
فكونه أنكر المجاز فهو إنما أنكر المجاز بذاك المعنى السائد في ذلك العصر وكون ابن سريج يرد على ابن داود بهذه الآية يوضح ويحدد لنا ذاك المعنى للمجاز
واربط بين دليل ابن سريج وكلام أبي عبيدة في سؤال القرية

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> لكن يعارضه أنا أبا بكر بن داود أنكره فلعله أخذه من أبيه وقد تخرج به وكون إنكاره أقرب لأصول الظاهرية والله أعلم


يؤيده أن منذر بن سعيد البلوطي الظاهري _تـ(355) وله 82 سنة وقيل ولد سنة 265_ صنف في إنكاره مصنفا

----------


## عيد فهمي

> هذا النص مهم يفيدنا في تحديد معنى المجاز في كلام البخاري وأبي عبيدة فإن زمن أبي بكر وابن سريج قريب من زمن البخاري ثم أبي عبيدة 
> وإذا قلنا أن أبا بكر أخذه من أبيه فإن داود ذاكر إسحاق والشافعي وأئمة ذلك العصر 
> فكونه أنكر المجاز فهو إنما أنكر المجاز بذاك المعنى السائد في ذلك العصر وكون ابن سريج يرد على ابن داود بهذه الآية يوضح ويحدد لنا ذاك المعنى للمجاز
> واربط بين دليل ابن سريج وكلام أبي عبيدة في سؤال القرية


جيد
أحسنت أحسن الله إليك
أليس ما ذكره ابن سريج هو ما يقوله مثبتة المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي؟
أليس منكرو المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي ينكرون ما ذكره ابن سريج من الحذف في الآية؟
ونفهم من ذلك أن استخدام البخاري وأهل ذلك العصر للفظ كان بمعناه الاصطلاحي وإن لم يكن نصّ عليه أحد.
وأقصى ما يقال: إن الذي تأخر هو وضع حدٍّ لذلك المعنى وهذا لا يؤثر في المسألة فغالب الاصطلاحات استعملت أولا ثم وضع لها حدٌّ بعد ذلك في أزمنة التقعيد للعلوم.
فما قولكم في ذلك؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

ومن قدماء من أنكر المجاز أحمد بن نصر بن محمد أبو الحسن الجزري الحنبلي تـ(380) مشهور عندهم له اخيارات منها أن لا مجاز في القرآن

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ومن قدماء من أنكر المجاز أحمد بن نصر بن محمد أبو الحسن الجزري الحنبلي تـ(380) مشهور عندهم له اخيارات منها أن لا مجاز في القرآن


مِن أوائل مَن أنكر المجاز مطلقا؟
أم مِن أوائل مَن أنكر المجاز في القرآن؟
فالمتأخرون من منكري المجاز انقسموا في إنكاره إلى فريقين:
فريق ينكره في اللغة مطلقا، وهم الأقل
وفريق ينكره في القرآن ويثبته في اللغة، وهم الأكثر
فثبوت هذا النقل يدل على تقدّم هذه القسمة

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> مِن أوائل مَن أنكر المجاز مطلقا؟
> أم مِن أوائل مَن أنكر المجاز في القرآن؟


لا يخفاكم أن من العلماء من يرى التلازم بين الإنكارين لأن القرآن نزل بلغة العرب ومنهم من لا يرى ذلك
قال ابن رجب في ترجمة ابن الفاعوس من الذيل:
...كان أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي يقول: إن أبا بكر بن الخاضبة كان يسمى ابن الفاعوس الحجرى لأنه كان يقول الحجر الأسود يمين الله حقيقة 
قلت: إن صح عن ابن الفاعوس أنه كان يقول الحجر الأسود يمين الله حقيقة فأصل ذلك: 
أن طائفة من أصحابنا وغيرهم نفوا وقوع المجاز في القرآن ولكن لا يعلم منهم من نفي المجاز في اللغة كقول أبي إسحاق الإسفراينى ولكن قد يسمع بعض صالحيهم إنكار المجاز في القرآن فيعتقد إنكاره مطلقاً....

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أن طائفة من أصحابنا وغيرهم نفوا وقوع المجاز في القرآن ولكن لا يعلم منهم من نفي المجاز في اللغة كقول أبي إسحاق الإسفراينى ولكن قد يسمع بعض صالحيهم إنكار المجاز في القرآن فيعتقد إنكاره مطلقاً....


هل توافقونني أن نفي المجاز في القرآن وإثباته في اللغة كحال جمهور نفاة المجاز قول بعيد عن المنهج العلمي أم لا؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وعليه فإنه ينبغي إعادة النظر في كلام أبي بكر بن داود فإن المنقول عنه نفي وقوع المجاز في القرآن خاصة
لكن تدبروا معي هذا النص وهو مهم في فهم حقيقة المجاز الذي أنكره أبو بكر وتقدمت الإشارة إلى أهمية فهم معنى المجاز عنده
قال الزركشي في البحر:
فائدة في تحرير النقل عن الظاهرية في نفي المجاز:
قال الإمام أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد الداودي في كتابه الموسوم بـ " أصول الفتوى " 
وهذا الكتاب عمدة الظاهرية فيما صح عن داود وابنه 
فقال ما نصه: اختلف الناس في المجازات والاستعارات فقال أكثرهم في القرآن ما هو محمول على الظاهر والحقيقة ومنها ما هو محمول على المجاز والتوسع وما كان منه من المجاز والتوسع فهو مردود إليهما دون رده إلى الظاهر والحقيقة 
وقال بعضهم ليس في القرآن مجاز ألبتة والاستعارة بوجه وجميعه على ما هو به وروي عن داود بن علي قريب من هذه الرواية والله أعلم بصحتها وذهب الأكثر من موافقيه إلى القول بذلك وبه قال ابنه أبو بكر محمد بن داود في آخرين 
وكان يقول: المستعير في الحقيقة هو الآخذ ما ليس له فإذا سمى الرجل لفظة في القرآن مستعارة ، فقد صرح بأنها قد وضعت في غير موضعها
قال: وهذا خطأ من قائله لأن الكلمة الأصلية التي جعلت الأخرى مستعارة منها لن تخلو أن تكون إنما صارت أصلية لخاصية فيها موجودة في عينها أو لأن اللغة جاءت بها 
فإن كان الأول فما تلك العلة التي أوجبت ذلك الاسم لها ولم يجد مدع إلى تصحيحها سبيلا 
وإن كان إنما صارت أصلية لأن العرب تكلمت بها فهذه العلة موجودة في الكلمة التي سمتها مستعارة فيجب على هذا الأصل ألا يزال اسم الاستعارة عنها فتصير أصلية قائمة بها
فإن قيل: فما معنى قوله تعالى (وكذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى وهي ظالمة ) وقوله ( واسأل القرية )
قيل لهذه وجوه كثيرة : 
منها أن بعض أهل اللغة زعم أن اسم القرية يقع على جماعة الرجال واحتج بقوله تعالى (وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا ) وإلا لقال (أهلكناها)
ويحتمل أن يكون (إسأل القرية والبناء يخبراك عن صدقنا) ويكون ذلك معجزة في أمر يعقوب وولده 
ويحتمل أن يكون الأمر كما ادعاه خصومنا من أن قوله (واسأل القرية ) أي أهلها وأن ( قرية ) اسم للبنيان والأرض وأن تكون استحالة سؤال الأرض دليلا على أنه إنما أراد سؤال الناس ويكون هذه حقيقة في معناها لا استعارةا هـ. ملخصا. انتهى كلام الزركشي

وهذا نص مهم ونفيس والله أعلم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وقول أبي عبد الله الداودي (وذهب الأكثر من موافقيه إلى القول بذلك وبه قال ابنه أبو بكر محمد بن داود في آخرين)
دليل على أن ابن حزم خالف أصحابه في هذه المسألة

----------


## عيد فهمي

> قال الزركشي في البحر:
> فائدة في تحرير النقل عن الظاهرية في نفي المجاز:
> قال الإمام أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد الداودي في كتابه الموسوم بـ " أصول الفتوى " 
> وهذا الكتاب عمدة الظاهرية فيما صح عن داود وابنه 
> فقال ما نصه: اختلف الناس في المجازات والاستعارات فقال أكثرهم في القرآن ما هو محمول على الظاهر والحقيقة ومنها ما هو محمول على المجاز والتوسع وما كان منه من المجاز والتوسع فهو مردود إليهما دون رده إلى الظاهر والحقيقة 
> وقال بعضهم ليس في القرآن مجاز ألبتة والاستعارة بوجه وجميعه على ما هو به وروي عن داود بن علي قريب من هذه الرواية والله أعلم بصحتها وذهب الأكثر من موافقيه إلى القول بذلك وبه قال ابنه أبو بكر محمد بن داود في آخرين 
> وكان يقول: المستعير في الحقيقة هو الآخذ ما ليس له فإذا سمى الرجل لفظة في القرآن مستعارة ، فقد صرح بأنها قد وضعت في غير موضعها
> قال: وهذا خطأ من قائله لأن الكلمة الأصلية التي جعلت الأخرى مستعارة منها لن تخلو أن تكون إنما صارت أصلية لخاصية فيها موجودة في عينها أو لأن اللغة جاءت بها 
> فإن كان الأول فما تلك العلة التي أوجبت ذلك الاسم لها ولم يجد مدع إلى تصحيحها سبيلا 
> ...


 سلمت يمينك
بارك الله لك على هذا النقل.
إذًا المعنى الاصطلاحي كان حاضرا في أذهانهم عند إنكاره كما في قوله:



> فإذا سمى الرجل لفظة في القرآن مستعارة ، فقد صرح بأنها قد وضعت في غير موضعها


والوجوه التي ذكرها في الردّ
أما الأول فهو عمدة منكري المجاز
وأما الثاني فمرذول غير مقبول
وأما الثالث فهو إلى أن يكون دليلا على إثبات المجاز أقرب منه أن يكون دليلا على نفيه فقوله:



> وأن (قرية) اسم للبنيان والأرض وأن تكون استحالة سؤال الأرض دليلا على أنه إنما أراد سؤال الناس


هو معنى قول أهل المجاز: لفظ (قرية) وضع للبنيان والأرض حقيقة واستحالة سؤال القرية قرينة تدل على أن المقصود المعنى المجازي أي: أهل القرية

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> اقتباس:المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أمجد الفلسطينى  
> وأن (قرية) اسم للبنيان والأرض وأن تكون استحالة سؤال الأرض دليلا على أنه إنما أراد سؤال الناس
> هو معنى قول أهل المجاز: لفظ (قرية) وضع للبنيان والأرض حقيقة واستحالة سؤال القرية قرينة تدل على أن المقصود المعنى المجازي أي: أهل القرية


لعلّ هذا يؤيد قول من يقول بأن الخلاف لفظي

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وأن (قرية) اسم للبنيان والأرض وأن تكون استحالة سؤال الأرض دليلا على أنه إنما أراد سؤال الناس
> هو معنى قول أهل المجاز: لفظ (قرية) وضع للبنيان والأرض حقيقة واستحالة سؤال القرية قرينة تدل على أن المقصود المعنى المجازي أي: أهل القرية





> لعلّ هذا يؤيد قول من يقول بأن الخلاف لفظي


لكن كبار منكري المجاز لا يعتدون بهذا الوجه أصلا بل ويستنكرونه
وإنما عمدتهم هو الوجه الأول فقط:



> اسم القرية يقع على جماعة الرجال واحتج بقوله تعالى (وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا ) وإلا لقال (أهلكناها)


ولا يخفاكم أن هذا الوجه يستحيل معه ادّعاء أن الخلاف لفظي

----------


## عيد فهمي

> اسم القرية يقع على جماعة الرجال واحتج بقوله تعالى (وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا )


 ثم بدا لي أن قوله: 


> وإلا لقال (أهلكناها)


تعليل عليل، مرذول غير مقبول.
وإلا فماذا يصنع في قوله:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: *وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ ولم يقل: وهم ظالمون.*
*وقوله: تِلْكَ الْقُرَى نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَائِهَا ولم يقل: أنبائهم.*

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

.........

----------


## عيد فهمي

إذًا نخلص إلى أنَّ:
1- مبدأ إنكار المجاز كان إنكاره في القرآن فقط، وأما إنكاره في اللغة فتنسب نشأته إما إلى أبي إسحاق الإسفراييني الأشعري أو أبي علي الفارسي المعتزلي.
2- كل ما يذكر من وجوه لإنكار المجاز لا يؤدي إلى المطلوب إلا وجه واحد وهو الذي اعتمد عليه شيخ الإسلام في هذه المسألة دون غيره.
3- منشأ إنكار المجاز جاء من حيث كونه من مسائل العقيدة مع أن منشأ المصطلح كان من حيث كونه من مسائل اللغة.
فما تعليقكم قبل الاستطراد؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> لكن كبار منكري المجاز لا يعتدون بهذا الوجه أصلا بل ويستنكرونه
> وإنما عمدتهم هو الوجه الأول فقط


بارك الله فيكم
أقصد أن الاتفاق على تصحيح المعنى في الوجه الثالث وقع من كلا الطرفين
الأول ابن داود ويمثل (منكري المجاز)
والثاني خصومه (مثبتي المجاز)
وكون الأول هو عمدته لا يؤثر ألا تراه ذكره مصححا له وهو عين ما يقوله المثبتين فكأنه أقرّ بما أنكره وعليهىيكون الخلاف لفظي
يدل عليه أنه حكايته لخصومه تنتهي عند قوله (إنما أراد سؤال الناس) ثم قال ( ويكون هذه حقيقة في معناها لا استعارة) 
فالمعنى واحد لكن هو يسميها حقيقة وخصومه يسمونها مجازا
هو يزعم أن الاستحالة هنا قرينة صارفة ويسمي ذلك حقيقة وخصومه يسمونها مجازا

----------


## عيد فهمي

> بارك الله فيكم
> أقصد أن الاتفاق على تصحيح المعنى في الوجه الثالث وقع من كلا الطرفين
> الأول ابن داود ويمثل (منكري المجاز)
> والثاني خصومه (مثبتي المجاز)
> وكون الأول هو عمدته لا يؤثر ألا تراه ذكره مصححا له وهو عين ما يقوله المثبتين فكأنه أقرّ بما أنكره وعليه يكون الخلاف لفظي
> يدل عليه أنه حكايته لخصومه تنتهي عند قوله (إنما أراد سؤال الناس) ثم قال ( ويكون هذه حقيقة في معناها لا استعارة) 
> فالمعنى واحد لكن هو يسميها حقيقة وخصومه يسمونها مجازا
> هو يزعم أن الاستحالة هنا قرينة صارفة ويسمي ذلك حقيقة وخصومه يسمونها مجازا


هذا يسلم في أبي بكر بن داود -وأبوه أيضا-، وهو ما جعلني أؤيد نسبة أولية إنكار المجاز للإسفراييني كما هو مشهور -أو الفارسي كما هو منقول- لأن الخلاف حينئذ غير لفظي لعدم اعتداده بالوجه الأول أصلا كما هو حال مَن تابعه كابن تيمية فهو أيضا لا يعتد بهذا الوجه فلا يُلزم بقول مَن اعتدّ به.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بل الخلاف على هذا الوجه الثالث لا ثمرة له أيضا ؛ لأن غايته أن التسمية هل هي واقعة بالأصالة أو بالتبع ، وهذا الخلاف لا يؤثر في النتيجة ، ولا يؤثر في فهم المعنى .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> مِن أوائل مَن أنكر المجاز مطلقا؟
> أم مِن أوائل مَن أنكر المجاز في القرآن؟
> فالمتأخرون من منكري المجاز انقسموا في إنكاره إلى فريقين:
> فريق ينكره في اللغة مطلقا، وهم الأقل
> وفريق ينكره في القرآن ويثبته في اللغة، وهم الأكثر
> فثبوت هذا النقل يدل على تقدّم هذه القسمة


لعل في هذا نظرا يا شيخنا الفاضل ؛ فإن التفريق بين القرآن واللغة لا يستقيم على ساق.
ومنكرو المجاز أصلا - أعني الذين صرحوا بإنكاره - معدودون على الأصابع.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> لعل في هذا نظرا يا شيخنا الفاضل ؛ فإن التفريق بين القرآن واللغة لا يستقيم على ساق.
> ومنكرو المجاز أصلا - أعني الذين صرحوا بإنكاره - معدودون على الأصابع.


صدقت في قولك: ((معدودون على الأصابع))
أمّا قولكم: ((لعل في هذا نظرا)) ففيه نظر
لأنهم قلّتهم فإن أكثرهم يميل إلى ذلك التفريق -مع أنه (لا يستقيم على ساق) كما قلتم- وهذا واضح من قول ابن رجب -الذي أتحفنا به الشيخ أمجد-:
((طائفة من أصحابنا وغيرهم نفوا وقوع المجاز في القرآن، ولكن لا يعلم منهم من نفى المجاز في اللغة كقول أبي إسحاق الإسفراينى ولكن قد يسمع بعض صالحيهم إنكار المجاز في القرآن فيعتقد إنكاره مطلقا))

----------


## ابن رجب

> هل هذه النصوص تدل على استعمال المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي ؟
> 
> وما الفرق في المعنى لو وضعنا مكان كلمة ( المجاز ) في هذه النصوص كلمة ( التوسع ) أو كلمة ( التجوز ) ؟
> ومن المعلوم أن ( التوسع ) و ( التجوز ) مستعمل قبل هؤلاء.



أحسنت أيها البارع ,, الائمة في القديم يستخدمون كثير من المصطلاحات بتوسع وليست بالمعنى الاصطلاحي الحادث ,, وهذا في جميع الفنون . والله أعلم .

----------


## ابن رجب

> هل هذه النصوص تدل على استعمال المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي ؟
> وما الفرق في المعنى لو وضعنا مكان كلمة ( المجاز ) في هذه النصوص كلمة ( التوسع ) أو كلمة ( التجوز ) ؟
> ومن المعلوم أن ( التوسع ) و ( التجوز ) مستعمل قبل هؤلاء.


أحسنت أيها البارع ,, الائمة في القديم يستخدمون كثير من المصطلاحات بتوسع وليست بالمعنى الاصطلاحي الحادث ,, وهذا في جميع الفنون . والله أعلم .

----------


## نضال مشهود

سؤال قبل المشاركة :

كيف نجمع بين هذا النقل عن محمد بن الحسن الشيباني 132( - 189) من "الجامع الصغير" : ( فالحاصل أن أبا يوسف أبى الجمع بين النذر واليمين ؛ لأن هذا الكلام للنذر حقيقة ولليمين مجاز والحقيقة مع المجاز لا يجتمعان تحت كلمة واحدة فإن نواهما فالحقيقة أولى بالاعتبار ؛ لأن الحقيقة معتبر في موضعه والمجاز معتبر في موضعه )

وبين قول شيخ الإسلام :
(
وهذا الشافعي هو أول من جرد الكلام في "أصول الفقه"، لم يقسم هذا التقسيم ولا تكلم بلفظ "الحقيقة والمجاز"، وكذلك محمد بن الحسن له في المسائل المبنية على العربية كلام معروف في "الجامع الكبير" وغيره ولم يتكلم بلفظ الحقيقة والمجاز، وكذلك سائر الأئمة لم يوجد لفظ المجاز في كلام أحد منهم إلا في كلام أحمد بن حنبل؛ فإنه قال في كتاب "الرد على الجهمية" في قوله: "إنا، ونحن" ونحو ذلك في القرآن: هذا من مجاز اللغة، يقول الرجل: إنا سنعطيك، إنا سنفعل؛ فذكر أن هذا مجاز اللغة.) ؟؟

ألم يكن لشيخ الإسلام اطلاع على (الجامع الصغير) ؟ أم ماذا ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ألم يكن لشيخ الإسلام اطلاع على (الجامع الصغير) ؟ أم ماذا ؟


وفقك الله
سأجيبك بما أعلمه من منهج شيخ الإسلام
شيخ الإسلام لا ينكر قضية المجاز لكونها لم تذكر في كتب المتقدمين -وما ذكر ذلك إلا تقوية لما يراه حقا في المسألة- وإنما أنكره بما فهمه وعلمه مع ما حباه الله به من رجحان عقل وسعة اطلاع وسلامة قلب وحسن قصد وصحّة معتقد.
وقد نص على الجامع الكبير لمحمد بن الحسن فلا مانع ألا يكون اطلع على الصغير أو ذهل عن ورود ذلك فيه.
واسمع مني بلا محاباة:
لو ذكر الشافعي نفسه المجاز في كتبه وجعله قسيما للحقيقة لما تراجع شيخ الإسلام عن قوله ما دام يرى أنه الحق، بل لو ذكره مالك والليث والثوري، بل لو ذكره ابن المسيب والحسن البصري وابن سيرين إلا أن يتفق عليه الصحابة.
ومَن طالع كتب شيخ الإسلام مطالعتي علم مِن منهجه ما علمتُ
وأستغفر الله إن زللتُ أو أخطأتُ أو ادّعيتُ علم ما ليس لي به علم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قد يكون كلامك صحيحا في غير المسائل المتعلقة بالاعتقاد يا شيخنا الفاضل
أما مسائل الاعتقاد فمنهج شيخ الإسلام يختلف عن ذلك، فهو يعتد دائما بما نقل عن أئمة الإسلام، بل يحتج بما نقل عنهم في بيان الفهم الصحيح لمسائل العقيدة.
وينبغي أن يتضح لنا أن احتجاج شيخ الإسلام في هذه المسألة إنما هو احتجاج استقرائي ، فلا يمكن أن يتم مثل هذا الاحتجاج بمخالفة بعض المشهورين من المتقدمين ، فضلا عن أن يخالف مثل هؤلاء الجلة من التابعين .

وأنا أعتقد جازما أنه لو نقل عن مثل هؤلاء القول بالتقسيم لما تردد شيخ الإسلام في القول به، إلا أن يكون قد خالفهم من  هو أجل منهم أو يقاربهم .

وبغض النظر عن منهج شيخ الإسلام ، فالكلام الآن عن صحة الاستقراء الذي ذكره شيخ الإسلام، فهل من الإخوة من تتبع كلام محمد بن الحسن في هذا الكتاب أو في باقي كتبه ؛ لأن العبارة فيها غرابة ( عندي على الأقل ) فقد تكون من تغيير النقلة أو زيادتهم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هل كتاب الشيباني متاح على الشبكة ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> قد يكون كلامك صحيحا في غير المسائل المتعلقة بالاعتقاد يا شيخنا الفاضل





> أما مسائل الاعتقاد فمنهج شيخ الإسلام يختلف عن ذلك.


وفقكم الله
هذا مع التسليم بأنها من مسائل الاعتقاد.
فمع أن معظم خلاف شيخ الإسلام في هذه المسألة مع أئمة المتكلمين وأسمى غاياته الردّ عليهم في نفيهم لصفات الباري تحت مظلة المجاز.
لكن من نظر إلى حججه وبراهينه وسبر أمثلته ودلائله لعلم أن المسألة عنده أقرب لمسائل ما يسمّى الآن بـ ((علم اللغة)) منها بمسائل الاعتقاد.
ولو أردت لها شبها ومثلا ونظيرا مِن كلام شيخ الإسلام فعليك بكلامه عن لفظ ((كلمة)) وما المقصود به، وردّه على ما اتفق عليه النحاة من لدن الخليل بن أحمد إلى الآن في تسمية اللفظ المفرد ((كلمة)).
وإليك هذا النص -الذي أعلم علمكم به- وهو ينقض ذلك:
((*ولا يوجد قط فى الكتاب والسنة وكلام العرب لفظ الكلمة إلا المراد به الجملة التامة، فكثير من النحاة أو أكثرهم لا يعرفون ذلك، بل يظنون أن اصطلاحهم في مسمى الكلمة ينقسم إلى اسم وفعل وحرف، هو لغة العرب، والفاضل منهم يقول:*
*.............. *** وكلمة بها كلام قد يؤم**ويقولون: العرب قد تستعمل الكلمة فى الجملة التامة وتستعملها فى المفرد، وهذا غلط لا يوجد قط فى كلام العرب لفظ الكلمة إلا للجملة التامة))*
*فمَن هم أولئك الـ ((كثير)) بل لم يقنع بذلك اللفظ حتى أضرب عنه وقال: ((أكثرهم))؟*
*ومن ذلك الفاضل؟*
*ومن المفضولون دونه؟*
فمسألتنا تربى تلك المسألة وأختها، فكما لم يُغنِ عن هذه أن قال بها الخليل وسيبويه والكسائي وابن مالك و....، لن يغني عن تلك أن يقول بها مَن ذكرتُهم.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هي ليست من مسائل الاعتقاد قولا واحدا ، ولكن المقصود أن شيخ الإسلام استعملها في بيان مسائل الاعتقاد .
فهذا البيان من شيخ الإسلام لا يتم إلا بصحة ما ذكر من الاستقراء ، والاستقراء المقصود منه استقراء أقوال أهل العلم .

وأما مسألة الكلمة فهي تناقض تماما ما معنا هنا، إذ الدعوى فيه عن استقراء كلام العرب ، لا كلام أهل العلم ، فتأمل !
بيان ذلك:
أن مسألة المجاز ادعى شيخ الإسلام فيها استقراء أقوال أهل العلم وأنه لم يقل أحد من متقدميهم بهذا التقسيم ، فهنا ما موضوع كلام شيخ الإسلام ؟؟؟ موضوعه استقراء كلام أهل العلم وليس بيان الراجح من المرجوح .
أما في مسألة الكلمة ، فموضوعه كلام شيخ الإسلام استقراء كلام العرب، لا كلام أهل العلم ، فشيخ الإسلام نفسه ينص على أن أكثرهم يقولون بخلاف قوله ، فلم يخف عليه هاهنا أن الأكثر يخالفونه.

فالخلاف واضح جدا بين المسألتين فيما أرى ، وأرجو أن يكون اتضح مرادي.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> هي ليست من مسائل الاعتقاد قولا واحدا ، ولكن المقصود أن شيخ الإسلام استعملها في بيان مسائل الاعتقاد .
> فهذا البيان من شيخ الإسلام لا يتم إلا بصحة ما ذكر من الاستقراء ، والاستقراء المقصود منه استقراء أقوال أهل العلم .
> 
> وأما مسألة الكلمة فهي تناقض تماما ما معنا هنا، إذ الدعوى فيه عن استقراء كلام العرب ، لا كلام أهل العلم ، فتأمل !
> بيان ذلك:
> أن مسألة المجاز ادعى شيخ الإسلام فيها استقراء أقوال أهل العلم وأنه لم يقل أحد من متقدميهم بهذا التقسيم ، فهنا ما موضوع كلام شيخ الإسلام ؟؟؟ موضوعه استقراء كلام أهل العلم وليس بيان الراجح من المرجوح .
> أما في مسألة الكلمة ، فموضوعه كلام شيخ الإسلام استقراء كلام العرب، لا كلام أهل العلم ، فشيخ الإسلام نفسه ينص على أن أكثرهم يقولون بخلاف قوله ، فلم يخف عليه هاهنا أن الأكثر يخالفونه.
> فالخلاف واضح جدا بين المسألتين فيما أرى ، وأرجو أن يكون اتضح مرادي.


بارك الله لك
مرادك واضح من أول مشاركة
لكن لعل مرادي هو الذي لم يتضح
فأنا أعلم أن مسألة الكلمة موضوعها استقراء كلام العرب
لكن مسألة المجاز موضوعها استقراء أساليب لسان العرب
واستقراء كلام أهل العلم لازم لذلك؛ لكونهم أعلم بأساليب اللسان الذي نزل به القرآن من غيرهم.
لكنه لو وَجد -جدلا- أن من ذكرتُهم يخالفون ذلك فلن يتأثر بمخالفتهم وكان سيصرح بذلك كما فعل في مسألة الكلمة
لكنه لما استقرأ فوجد ما وجد قويت نفسه وثبتت حجته عند نفسه وذكرهم تأييدا لمذهبه
ولو وجد غير ذلك لفعل ما استظهرته من منهجه والله أعلم.
ودليل آخر: أنه حشد في مسألتنا تلك -أعني المجاز- أئمة اللغة والنحو الذين أعرض عنهم في المسألة الأخرى -أعني الكلمة- كما قال:
((*بل أئمة النحاة أهل اللغة كالخليل وسيبويه والكسائي والفراء وأمثالهم وأبي عمرو بن العلاء وأبي زيد الأنصاري والأصمعي وأبي عمرو الشيباني وغيرهم : لم يقسموا تقسيم هؤلاء))*
*فهل لو كان هؤلاء قسَّموا ذلك التقسيم كان سيرجع عن قوله؟*
..........
*ولكن لمّا استقرأ كلامهم فوجده موافقا لما ذهب إليه؛ ذكره لتقوية حجته، لا اعتمادا عليه اعتماد المدلول على دليله الوحيد.*
*لعل مرادي يكون قد اتضح.*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أما مسائل الاعتقاد فمنهج شيخ الإسلام يختلف عن ذلك


................



> هي ليست من مسائل الاعتقاد قولا واحدا.


ظاهرهما التناقض
والصواب ما تفضلتم بذكره:



> استعملها في بيان مسائل الاعتقاد

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
كلام واضح بارك الله فيك، ولكن :
أولا: استقراء العلماء في مسألة المجاز يشمل اللغويين وغيرهم، أما مسألة الكلمة فكلام شيخ الإسلام عن النحويين فقط، أما لو كان العلماء والفقهاء من التابعين والأئمة المتبوعين على مثل قول النحويين فلا أظن شيخ الإسلام كان سيخالفهم حينئذ.
ثانيا: هل ذكر أحد من اللغويين المتقدمين أن الكلمة في كلام العرب تطلق على المفرد؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ثانيا: هل ذكر أحد من اللغويين المتقدمين أن الكلمة في كلام العرب تطلق على المفرد؟


حبا وكرامة
*قال الخليل: 
((وليس للعرب بناء في الأسماء ولا في الأفعال أكثر من خمسةِ أحرُف فمهما وَجَدْتَ زيادة على خمسة أحرف في فِعل أو اسم فاعلم أنَّها زائدة على البناء وليسَت من أَصْل الكلمة مثل قَرَعْبلانة إنما أصْلُ بنائها: قَرَعْبَلَ ومثل عنكبوت إنما أصل بنائها عَنْكَب))
وقال:
((وقد تجيء أسماءٌ لفظها على حرفين وتمامُها ومعناها على ثلاثة أحرف مثل يدٍ ودَمٍ وفَمٍ وإنما ذَهَبَ الثالث لِعلَّةِ أنها جاءت سواكن وخِلْقَتُهَا السُّكون مثل ياء يَدَيْ وياء دَمَيْ في آخر الكلمة))
*وقال سيبويه:
((*ومن العرب من يثقّل الكلمة إذا وقف عليها ولا يثقلها في الوصل، فإذا كان في الشعر فهم يجرونه في الوصل على حاله في الوقف نحو: سبسبّا وكلكلاّ))*
وقال:
*((أمّا لا ينصرف فيهما فنحو: حبلى وحبارى، وجمزى ودفلى، وشروى وغضبى. وذاك أنَّهم أرادوا أن يفرقوا بين الألف التي تكون بدلاً من الحرف الذي هو من نفس الكلمة، والألف التي تلحق ما كان من بنات الثلاثة ببنات الأربعة، وبين هذه الألف التي تجيء للتأنيث))*
وقال:
*((وتقول إذا نظرت في الكتاب: هذا عمروٌ، وإنمَّا المعنى هذا اسم عمرو وهذا ذكر عمروٍ، ونحو هذا، إّلا أنَّ هذا يجوز على سعة الكلام، كما تقول: جاءت القرية. وإن شئت قلت: هذه عمروٌ،أي هذه الكلمة اسم عمرو، كما تقول: هذه ألفٌ وأنت تريد هذه الدراهم الفٌ. وإن جعلته اسماً للكلمة لم تصرفه، وإن جعلته للحرف صرفته.))*وما باللون الأزرق يرتبط بمسألتنا فهو من الفوائد العرضية

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا شيخنا الفاضل لا يخفى عليكم أنه لا يخفى على المبتدئ أن سيبويه وغيره من النحويين استعملوا الكلمة في المفرد .
ولكن الكلام ليس في استعمال النحويين ، وإنما الكلام في نقلهم ذلك عن العرب .
فهل نقل أحدهم أن العرب تطلق الكلمة على المفرد ؟ لا أريد أن أحدهم استعمل الكلمة في المفرد فهذا لا يخفى كما لا يخفى عليكم .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> يا شيخنا الفاضل لا يخفى عليكم أنه لا يخفى على المبتدئ أن سيبويه وغيره من النحويين استعملوا الكلمة في المفرد .
> ولكن الكلام ليس في استعمال النحويين ، وإنما الكلام في نقلهم ذلك عن العرب .
> فهل نقل أحدهم أن العرب تطلق الكلمة على المفرد ؟ لا أريد أن أحدهم استعمل الكلمة في المفرد فهذا لا يخفى كما لا يخفى عليكم .


غفر الله لنا ولك.
هذا ما ينكره شيخ الإسلام فكيف يكون منقولا؟
ولو نُقل فكيف ينكره؟
انظر إلى قوله:
((ويقولون: العرب قد تستعمل الكلمة فى الجملة التامة وتستعملها فى المفرد، وهذا غلط لا يوجد قط فى كلام العرب لفظ الكلمة إلا للجملة التامة))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
شيخ الإسلام أنكر أن العرب تقول ذلك ، ولكنه أثبت أن ( بعضهم ) نقل عن العرب ذلك.
فمن من اللغويين المتقدمين نقل عن العرب ذلك ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وفقك الله
> شيخ الإسلام أنكر أن العرب تقول ذلك ، ولكنه أثبت أن ( بعضهم ) نقل عن العرب ذلك.
> فمن من اللغويين المتقدمين نقل عن العرب ذلك ؟


إن كنت تقصد قوله:
((ويقولون: العرب قد تستعمل الكلمة فى الجملة التامة وتستعملها فى المفرد))
فبيت ابن مالك دليل عليه:
واحده كلمة والقول عم *** وكلمة بها كلام قد يؤم
فقد جعل ما قاله النحاة هو الأصل في استعمال لفظ ((الكلمة)) ونسبه للعرب أيضا ظنًّا منه أنهم يقصدون بها ذلك المعنى، ولم يتكلف هو أو غيره البحث عن أدلة لذلك باعتباره الأصل، ثم لما رأى الأدلة كثيرة على إطلاق الكلمة على الجملة جعل ذلك معنى آخر لها وصدرها بـ (قد) فهل قصد بها التقليل أم التكثير؟
.............
وأظن هذا ما أراده ابن تيمية.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم هذا ما قاله ابن مالك وقاله كثير من المتأخرين ، ولكن هل قال به أحد من المتقدمين ؟
الذي أظنه أن مراد شيخ الإسلام بالإنكار هو على المتأخرين منهم ؛ لأن ذلك لم ينقل عن المتقدمين إلا اصطلاحا .
ولا أظن أن شيخ الإسلام كان سينكر ذلك لو كان نقل عن الحسن وابن سيرين ونحوهم من التابعين .

----------


## عيد فهمي

لكن كلام النحاة المتقدمين موهم
فمثلا عندما يقول سيبويه:
((*ومن العرب من يثقّل الكلمة إذا وقف عليها ولا يثقلها في الوصل، فإذا كان في الشعر فهم يجرونه في الوصل على حاله في الوقف نحو: سبسبّا وكلكلاّ))*
يظن القارئ أن هذا استعمال العرب للفظة
وهذا مكرور في كثير من المصطلحات كما لا يخفى عليكم
لكن هل أراد الخليل وسيبويه وغيرهما ذلك أم لا
لا يمكن الجزم بذلك وإن كان الظن أنهم قصدوا ما اصطلحوا عليه هم لا ما أطلقته العرب.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*هذا نص كلام البخاري الذي قصدتُه أذكره؛ليعينكم على تحقيق البحث،وسأسعفكم بكلام الدارمي لاحقاً:
قال البخاري في كتابه (( خلق أفعال العباد )) : ((وقال بعضهم : إن أكثر مغاليط الناس من هذه الأوجه , حين لم يعرفوا المجاز من التحقيق , ولا الفعل من المفعول , ولا الوصف من الصفة , ولم يعرفوا الكذب لم صار كذباً , ولا الصدق لما صار صدقاً , فأما بيان المجاز من التحقيق , فمثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للفرس : (( وجدته بحراً )) , وهو الذي يجوز فيما بين الناس , وتحقيقه أن مشيه حسن , ومثل قول القائل : علم الله معنا وفينا , وأنا في علم الله , وإنما المراد من ذلك أن الله يعلمنا , وهو التحقيق , ومثل قول القائل : النهر يجري , ومعناه : أن الماء يجري , وهو التحقيق وأشباهه في اللغات كثيرة ,...)) [(( كتاب خلق أفعال العباد )) ( ص 168 - 173 , رقم 448 - 458 ).]

نقل البخاري-فيما ظهر لي-هو نقل المقر...

*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ما علينا من ظن القارئ ، ونحن نبحث عن لفظة ( كلمة ) ( ك ل م ة )، وليس عن معناها ، فسيبويه يتحدث عن استعمال العرب للألفاظ ( بحر - فرس - رجل .... إلخ ) ولم يتعرض للفظة ( كلمة )، فتأمل .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> *هذا نص كلام البخاري الذي قصدتُه أذكره؛ليعينكم على تحقيق البحث،وسأسعفكم بكلام الدارمي لاحقاً:*
> *قال البخاري في كتابه (( خلق أفعال العباد )) : ((وقال بعضهم : إن أكثر مغاليط الناس من هذه الأوجه , حين لم يعرفوا المجاز من التحقيق*


النقل موجود في أول مشاركة يا مولانا



> قول البخاري:
> ((*أكثر مغاليط الناس من هذه الأوجه الذي لم يعرفوا المجاز من التحقيق))*.


فكأنك لم تقرأ الموضوع أولا

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لا بل قرأتُه ولكني قصدتُ النقل تاماً؛ليبين إنه من منقول البخاري وليسهل تحليله...

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ما علينا من ظن القارئ ، ونحن نبحث عن لفظة ( كلمة ) ( ك ل م ة )، وليس عن معناها ، فسيبويه يتحدث عن استعمال العرب للألفاظ ( بحر - فرس - رجل .... إلخ ) ولم يتعرض للفظة ( كلمة )، فتأمل .


نعم
لكن قوله:
((من العرب من يثقّل الكلمة ....))
يوهم أن العرب كانت تستخدم هذا اللفظ ((الكلمة)) للتعبير عن هذا المعنى ((فرس - رجل - بحر- ....)) لأنه لم يبيّن أن هذا اصطلاح خاص به.
بمعنى آخر:
استخدامه لهذا اللفظ للتعبير عن المفرد دون تفريق بين استخدامه كنحوي واستخدام العرب يوهم الاتفاق وحينها لا نحتاج إلى نص يقول فيه: ((العرب تطلق لفظ (كلمة) على المفرد)) لأن هذا ظاهر الاستعمال، بل نحتاج إلى نص يقول فيه: ((العرب لا تطلق لفظ (كلمة) على المفرد كما أفعل)) أو ((العرب تطلق لفظ (كلمة) على الجملة عندنا)) أو غير ذلك لأنه خلاف الظاهر
أخشى أن يكون مرادي لم يتضح

----------


## عيد فهمي

> لا بل قرأتُه ولكني قصدتُ النقل تاماً؛ليبين إنه من منقول البخاري وليسهل تحليله...


لا مانع يا أستاذنا
ولنبدأ التحليل:
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ
المجاز || التحقيق
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ
النهر يجري || الماء يجري
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ
المجاز الاصطلاحي || الحقيقة الاصطلاحية
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــهل ثَمَّ فارق بين الثلاثة؟
بنظري الضعيف، أقول : لا
فما قولكم؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> سؤال قبل المشاركة :
> كيف نجمع بين هذا النقل عن محمد بن الحسن الشيباني 132( - 189) من "الجامع الصغير" : ( فالحاصل أن أبا يوسف أبى الجمع بين النذر واليمين ؛ لأن هذا الكلام للنذر حقيقة ولليمين مجاز والحقيقة مع المجاز لا يجتمعان تحت كلمة واحدة فإن نواهما فالحقيقة أولى بالاعتبار ؛ لأن الحقيقة معتبر في موضعه والمجاز معتبر في موضعه )
> وبين قول شيخ الإسلام :
> (
> وهذا الشافعي هو أول من جرد الكلام في "أصول الفقه"، لم يقسم هذا التقسيم ولا تكلم بلفظ "الحقيقة والمجاز"، وكذلك محمد بن الحسن له في المسائل المبنية على العربية كلام معروف في "الجامع الكبير" وغيره ولم يتكلم بلفظ الحقيقة والمجاز، وكذلك سائر الأئمة لم يوجد لفظ المجاز في كلام أحد منهم إلا في كلام أحمد بن حنبل؛ فإنه قال في كتاب "الرد على الجهمية" في قوله: "إنا، ونحن" ونحو ذلك في القرآن: هذا من مجاز اللغة، يقول الرجل: إنا سنعطيك، إنا سنفعل؛ فذكر أن هذا مجاز اللغة.) ؟؟
> ألم يكن لشيخ الإسلام اطلاع على (الجامع الصغير) ؟ أم ماذا ؟


قال شيخ الإسلام كما في مجموع الفتاوى :

 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  والمقصود أن نذكر من أقوال الصحابة ما يبين معنى اليمين فى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وفى لغتهم . ففى سنن أبى داود حدثنا محمد بن المنهال حدثنا يزيد بن زريع حدثنا حبيب المعلم عن عمرو بن شعيب عن سعيد بن المسيب أن أخوين من الأنصار كان بينهما ميراث ، فسأل أحدهما صاحبه القسمة فقال : إن عدت تسألنى القسمة فكل مالي فى رتاج الكعبة . فقال له عمر : إن الكعبة غنية عن مالك . كفر عن يمينك وكلم أخاك ! سمعت رسول الله يقول : لا يمين عليك ولا نذر فى معصية الرب ولا فى قطيعة الرحم ولا فى مالا تملك .

وهذا الرجل تكلم بصيغة التعليق صيغة الشرط والجزاء وعلق وجوب صرف ماله فى رتاج الكعبة على مسألته القسمة . وهذه الصيغة يقصد بها نذر التبرر ، كقوله : إن شفا الله مريضى وسلم مالي الغائب ، فثلث مالى صدقة . ويقصد بها نذر اليمين الذى يسمى نذر اللجاج والغضب ، كما قصد هذا المعلق والصيغة فى الموضعين صيغة تعليق . لكن المعنى والقصد متباين ، فانه فى احد الموضعين مقصوده : حصول الشرط الذى هو نعمة من الله كشفاء المريض وسلامة المال والتزم طاعة الله شكرا لله على نعمته وتقربا إليه ، وفى النوع الآخر مقصوده : أن يمنع نفسه أو غيره من فعل أو يحضه عليه وحلف . فالوجوب لامتناعه من وجوب هذا عليه وكراهة ذلك وبغضه إياه ، كما يمتنع من الكفر ويبغضه ويكرهه ، فيقول : إن فعلت فهو  يهودى أو نصرانى . وليس مقصوده أنه يكفر بل لفرط بغضه للكفر به حلف أنه لا يفعل قصدا لانتفاء الملزوم بانتفاء اللازم ، فإن الكفر اللازم يقصد نفيه فقصد به الفعل لنفى الفعل أيضا ، كما إذا حلف بالله فلعظمة الله فى قلبه عقد به اليمين ليكون المحلوف عليه لازما لإيمانه بالله ، فيلزم من وجود الملزوم وهو الإيمان بالله وجود اللازم وهو لزوم الفعل الذى حلف عليه . وكذلك إذا حلف أن لا يفعل أمرا جعل امتناعه منه لازما لإيمانه بالله . وهذا هو عقد اليمين . وليس مقصوده رفع إيمانه بل مقصوده أن لا يرتفع إيمانه ولا ما عقده به من الامتناع ، فسمى عمر بن الخطاب هذا يمينا واستدل على أنه ليس عليه الفعل المعلق بالشرط بقول النبى ( لا يمين عليك ولا نذر فى معصية الرب ولا فى قطيعة الرحم ولا فى مالا يملك ) .

والنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر اليمين والنذر كما ذكر الله فى كتابه اليمين والنذر . فإن اليمين مقصودها الحض أو المنع من الإنشاء أو التصديق أو التكذيب فى الخبر ، والنذر ما يقصد به التقرب إلى الله . ولهذا أوجب سبحانه الوفاء بالنذر لأن صاحبه التزم طاعة لله ، فأوجب على نفسه ما يحبه الله ويرضاه قصدا للتقرب بذلك الفعل إلى الله . وهذا كما أوجب الشارع على من شرع فى الحج والعمرة إتمام ذلك لله لقوله : ( وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله ) . وإن كان الشارع متطوعا وتنازع العلماء فى وجوب إتمام غيرهما . ولم يوجب سبحانه الوفاء باليمين ، لأن مقصود صاحبها الحض والمنع ليس مقصوده التقرب إلى الله تعالى .

ولكن صيغة النذر تكون غالبا بصيغة التعليق - صيغة المجازات ، كقوله : إن شفا الله مريضى ، كان على عتق رقبة . وصيغة اليمين غالبا تكون بصيغة القسم ، كقوله : والله لأفعلن كذا . وقد يجتمع القسم والجزاء كقوله : ( ومنهم من عاهد الله لئن آتانا من فضله لنصدقن ولنكونن من الصالحين . فلما آتاهم من فضله بخلوا به وتولوا وهم معرضون . فأعقبهم نفاقا فى قلوبهم إلى يوم يلقونه بما أخلفوا الله ما وعدوه وبما كانوا يكذبون ) .

ولهذا ترجم الفقهاء على إحدى الصيغتين باب التعليق بالشروط كتعليق الطلاق والعتاق والنذر وغير ذلك ، وعلى الأخرى باب جامع الأيمان كما يشترك فيه اليمين بالله والطلاق والعتاق والظهار والحرام وغير ذلك . ومسائل أحد البابين مختلطة بمسائل الآخر . ولهذا كان من الفقهاء من ذكر مسائل جامع الأيمان مع مسائل التعليق ، ومنهم من ذكرها فى باب الأيمان . والمنفى بإحدى الصيغتين مثبت بالأخرى ، والمقدم فى إحداهما مؤخر فى الأخرى . فإذا قال : إن فعلت كذا فمالي حرام أو عبدى حر أو امرأتى طالق أو مالى صدقة أو فعلي كذا وكذا حجة أو صوم شهر أو نحو ذلك ، فهو بمنزلة أن يقول : الطلاق يلزمه لا يفعل كذا أو العتق أو الحرام يلزمه والمشى إلى مكة يلزمه لا يفعل كذا ونحو ذلك . ففي صيغة الجزاء أثبت الفعل وقدمه وأخر الحكم ولما أخر الفعل ونفاه وقدم الحكم . والمحلوف به مقصوده أن لا يكون ولا يهتك حرمته . وكذلك إذا قال : إن فعلت كذا فأنا كافر أو يهودى أو نصرانى فهو كقوله والله لأنه كذا .

ولهذا كان نظر النبى وأصحابه إلى معنى الصيغة ومقصود المتكلم سواء كانت بصيغة المجازات أو بصيغة القسم . فإذا كان مقصوده الحظ أو المنع جعلوه يمينا . وإن كان بصيغة المجازات وإن كان مقصوده التقرب إلى الله جعلوه ناذرا . وإن كان بصيغة القسم . ولهذا جعل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم الناذر حالفا ، لأنه ملتزم للفعل بصيغة المجازاة فإن كان المنذور مما أمر الله به أمره به وإلا جعل عليه كفارة يمين . وكذلك الحالف إنما أمره أن يكفر يمينه إذا حلف على يمين فرأى غيرها خيرا منها اعتبارا بالمقصود فى الموضعين . فإذا كان المراد ما يحبه الله ويرضاه أمر به وهو النذر الذى يوفى به . وإن كان بصيغة القسم وإن كان غيره أحب إلى الله وأرضى منه أمر بالأحب الأرضى لله . وإن كان بصيغة النذر وأمر بكفاره يمين . وهذا كله تحقيقا لطاعة الله ورسوله وأن يكون الدين كله لله ، وأن كل يمين أو نذر أو عقد أو شرط تضمن ما يخالف أمر الله ورسوله فإنه لا يكون لازما بل يجب تقديم أمر الله ورسوله على كل ذلك .  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

لا أدري . . هل يمكن حمل كلام الشيباني في هذا الأمر على ما ذكره شيخ الإسلام من المجازاة والقسم ، أو لا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> نعم
> لكن قوله:
> ((من العرب من يثقّل الكلمة ....))
> يوهم أن العرب كانت تستخدم هذا اللفظ ((الكلمة)) للتعبير عن هذا المعنى ((فرس - رجل - بحر- ....)) لأنه لم يبيّن أن هذا اصطلاح خاص به.
> بمعنى آخر:
> استخدامه لهذا اللفظ للتعبير عن المفرد دون تفريق بين استخدامه كنحوي واستخدام العرب يوهم الاتفاق وحينها لا نحتاج إلى نص يقول فيه: ((العرب تطلق لفظ (كلمة) على المفرد)) لأن هذا ظاهر الاستعمال، بل نحتاج إلى نص يقول فيه: ((العرب لا تطلق لفظ (كلمة) على المفرد كما أفعل)) أو ((العرب تطلق لفظ (كلمة) على الجملة عندنا)) أو غير ذلك لأنه خلاف الظاهر
> أخشى أن يكون مرادي لم يتضح



يا شيخنا الفاضل أنت هنا تسوي بين استعمال العالم ونقل العالم ، وهذا خلاف المستقر عند أهل العلم ، ولو كان كلامك صحيحا لكان كل ما يقوله سيبويه في الكتاب من اللغة المحتج بها في كلام العرب ، ويعمم هذا في كل عالم من علماء اللغة .
وأنا أعلم أنك لا تريد هذا المعنى، ولكن أحببت بيان لازمه ليظهر ما فيه .

وكون سيبويه لم يبين أن هذا اصطلاح خاص به ، فمن قال إنه اصطلاح خاص به؟ بل هو اصطلاح عند النحويين جميعا ، ولكن لا يلزم من ذلك أن يكون مما تعرفه العرب .
فسيبويه استعمل في كتابه كثيرا من مصطلحات النحويين ، ولم يقل أحد إنها من كلام العرب .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ينبغي تحرير نسبة هذا الكلام إلى محمد بن الحسن ابتداء ، وأنا ليس عندي الكتاب المطبوع ، وقد وجدت نسخة إلكترونية من الكتاب وليس فيها هذا النص المنقول هاهنا !
وهنا أمر آخر ، وهو أن الجامع الصغير أصلا ليس من تصنيف محمد بن الحسن بنصه ، وإنما الذي بوبه ورتبه ليسهل على المتعلمين ( أبو طاهر الدباس ) وكتبه عنه تلميذه ( أحمد بن عبد الله بن محمود ) وقرأه عليه في سنة 322 هـ

فمن كان عنده مطبوعة الكتاب فليتحفنا بمزيد من المعلومات .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ثم اتضح الآن أصل الموضوع .

فهذا الكلام المنقول ليس هو من كتاب محمد بن الحسن ، وإنما هو من كلام عبد الحي اللكنوي في شرح الجامع الصغير ، فهذا الكلام موجود في الشرح المسمى ( النافع الكبير لمن يطالع الجامع الصغير ) ، ولا يوجد في المتن الأصلي ( الجامع الصغير )

وقد كنت أناقش شيخنا الفاضل عيد فهمي في هذا النص وأنه لا يلوح عليه سيما طبقة محمد بن الحسن فوافقني على ذلك.

----------


## نضال مشهود

وأما أن نظن بشيخ الإسلام أنه لم يكن يطلع على الجامع الصغير ، فمستبعد عندي ، لأنه قال في اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم : 

(( وقالوا في تعليل المنع من لباس الحرير في حجة أبي يوسف ومحمد على أبي حنيفة في المنع من افتراشه وتعليقه والستر به لأنه من زي الأكاسرة والجبابرة والتشبه بهم حرام قال عمر إياكم وزي الأعاجم . وقال محمد في الجامع الصغير ولا يتختم إلا بالفضة قالوا وهذا نص على أن التختم بالحجر والحديد والصفر حرام للحديث المأثور أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى على رجل خاتم أصفر فقال مالي أجد منك ريح الأصنام ورأى على آخر خاتم من حديد فقال مالي أرى عليك حلية أهل النار ومثل هذا كثير في مذهب أبي حنيفة وأصحابه . ))

وصنيع الشيخ في أجوبته الفقهيه يدل على أنه على دراية كافية بأقوال الشيباني . قال مثلا :

((ومن جازت له الصلاة جاز له القراءة ومس المصحف والتيمم يؤم المغتسل عند جمهور العلماء وهو مذهب الأئمة الأربعة إلا محمد بن الحسن والله أعلم))

وقال : (( وأما محمد بن الحسن فوافق الجمهور في تحريم كل مسكر قليله وكثيرة وبه أفتى المحققون من أصحاب أبي حنيفة وهو اختيار أبي الليث السمرقندي))

وقال : ((وهذه تجده فى الأصل من رأى بعض فقهاء أهل الكوفة وأتباعهم ثم الشافعى وأصحابه ثم كثير من أصحاب احمد الذين صنفوا باب قتال أهل البغى نسجوا على منوال أولئك تجدهم هكذا فإن الخرقى نسج على منوال المزنى نسج على منوال مختصر محمد بن الحسن وان كان ذلك فى بعض التبويب والترتيب)) .

إلا أنه قال أيضا : ((وذكر بعضهم أن محمد بن الحسن قال : لا تحل مع صحة النكاح لأنه استعجل ما أخره الشرع فجوزي بنقيض قصده كما في منع قاتل المورث))

وقال : ((وأكثر علماء السنة على أن التقليد في الشرائع لا يجوز إلا لمن عجز عن الإستدلال هذا منصوص الشافعي وأحمد وعليه أصحابهما وما حكى عن أحمد من تجويز تقليد العالم للعالم غلط عليه ولكن هذا القول حكى عن محمد بن الحسن صاحب أبي حنيفة قيل عنه يجوز تقليد الأعلم وقيل العالم)) .

وعلى كل حال ، فقول الشيخ في كتاب الإيمان يدل على الاستقراء ، حيث لم يقتصر على ما في الجامع الكبير . بل قال : (( وكذلك محمد بن الحسن له فى المسائل المبنية على العربية كلام معروف فى الجامع الكبير وغيره ولم يتكلم بلفظ الحقيقة والمجاز )) .

----------


## نضال مشهود

ثم إن شيخ الإسلام في ذلك الموضع قد ذكر كلام أبي عبيدة والإمام أحمد لمجرد وجود لفظ (المجاز) في كتابهما مع اختلاف دلالته على مقصود المجازيين . فلو وجد رحمه الله ذلك اللفظ في كلام من تقدمهما من طبقة الشيباني ، لما أعرض عن ذكره . . لا سيما وأنه قريب جدا من المجاز الاصطلاحي ، إن لم يكن هو إياه .

وأما التعليل بأنه متعلق بمباحث (الأسماء والصفات) فبعيد جدا . أولا : لأنه الكلام إنما يرد في سياق البحث عن أصل التقسيم اللغوي ونشأة الاصطلاح . ثانيا : إنه كتاب (الإيمان) المخصص للبحث في قضية (الاسماء والأحكام) لا (الأسماء والصفات) . ثالثا . . . . رابعا . . . . خامسا . . . . .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ثم اتضح الآن أصل الموضوع .
> 
> فهذا الكلام المنقول ليس هو من كتاب محمد بن الحسن ، وإنما هو من كلام عبد الحي اللكنوي في شرح الجامع الصغير ، فهذا الكلام موجود في الشرح المسمى ( النافع الكبير لمن يطالع الجامع الصغير ) ، ولا يوجد في المتن الأصلي ( الجامع الصغير )
> 
> وقد كنت أناقش شيخنا الفاضل عيد فهمي في هذا النص وأنه لا يلوح عليه سيما طبقة محمد بن الحسن فوافقني على ذلك.


فائدة نفيسة شيخنا الفاضل . . . لم أكن أقرأه إلا لحظة ، وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## نضال مشهود

سؤال : ما مرادنا بالمجاز الاصطلاحي . . . ؟

هل هو : ما استعمل من الألفاظ في غير ما وضع له أولا ؟

أم أنه : ما لا يدل بمفرده إلا مع قرينة ؟

أم أنه : ما يدل على خلاف الظاهر منه ؟

أم ماذا . . . ؟

وهذا سؤال مهم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سؤال مهم يا شيخنا الفاضل

ولكن أهم منه أن يقال: من الذي قال إن هذا هو المجاز الاصطلاحي ؟
أعني أنه من المهم أن نبحث عن أول من ذكر حد المجاز الاصطلاحي .

----------


## نضال مشهود

وأهم منهما شيخنا الفاضل : ما مراد المستعمل لهذا الاصطلاح أو لهذا التقسيم من الأئمة ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

فأبو عبيدة والإمام أحمد لا يثبت عنهما - عندي - ذلك التقسيم وإن استعملا مصطلح (المجاز) .

أما أبو عبيدة ، فمعنى مصطلح (المجاز) عنده : تفسير اللفظ أو مراد الكلام .

وأما الإمام أحمد ، فمعناه عنده : ما يجوز استعماله في لغة العرب ، أي : وإن كان غيره أشهر - وهذا معنى قولهم : الاتساع .

----------


## نضال مشهود

وأما البخاري رحمه الله ، فالظاهر عندي من كلامه في (خلق أفعال العباد) :



> *: ((وقال بعضهم : إن أكثر مغاليط الناس من هذه الأوجه , حين لم يعرفوا المجاز من التحقيق , ولا الفعل من المفعول , ولا الوصف من الصفة , ولم يعرفوا الكذب لم صار كذباً , ولا الصدق لما صار صدقاً , فأما بيان المجاز من التحقيق , فمثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للفرس : (( وجدته بحراً )) , وهو الذي يجوز فيما بين الناس , وتحقيقه أن مشيه حسن , ومثل قول القائل : علم الله معنا وفينا , وأنا في علم الله , وإنما المراد من ذلك أن الله يعلمنا , وهو التحقيق , ومثل قول القائل : النهر يجري , ومعناه : أن الماء يجري , وهو التحقيق وأشباهه في اللغات كثيرة ,...)) [(( كتاب خلق أفعال العباد )) ( ص 168 - 173 , رقم 448 - 458 ).]
> *


أن مصطلح (المجاز) عنده يعنى : ما يجوز أو يحسن استعماله من الأساليب المليحة للدلالة على معنى من المعاني التي اعتاد الناس أن يعبر عنه بأسلوب آخر أشهر ( وهو مثل معناه عند الإمام أحمد ) .

وأما مصطلح (التحقيق) ، فيقصد به : تفسير المجاز . أو : المراد من النص . أو : العبارة الأشهر والأسلوب الأوضح (والذي هو عند أبي عبيدة : مجاز الكلام) .

فكل من أبي عبيدة وأحمد والبخاري . . . لا يعرف ذلك التقسيم الاصطلاحي الحادث !!

----------


## نضال مشهود

فائدة جانبية :

عندنا في اللغة الإندونيسية الرسمية ، استعمل مصطلح (Majaz) لمعنى (Gaya Bahasa) ، أي : أساليب اللغة . وليس قسيما لمصطلح آخر .

واستعمل مصطلح (Kalimat) للدلالة على الجملة المفيدة . وأما اللفظ المفرد ، فاستعمل له مصطلح (Lafal) أو (Kata) .

ولا أدري . . . هل واضع النحو الإندونيسي من أتباع شيخ الإسلام أم لا . . ؟؟! (ابتسامة)

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> أي : وإن كان غيره أشهر -





> وأما مصطلح (التحقيق) ، فيقصد به : تفسير المجاز . أو : المراد من النص . أو : العبارة الأشهر والأسلوب الأوضح (والذي هو عند أبي عبيدة : مجاز الكلام) .


في الحقيقة يا نفاة المجاز أجد عندكم تكلفا ظاهرا في بعض المواضع
فكلام البخاري ظاهر في المقابلة بين القسمين فعنده أن المجاز غير التحقيق كما أن الفعل غير المفعول
سمها تبينا للمراد أو تمييزا للأشهر عن غيره سمه ما شئت 
المعنى واحد وهو ما يثبته أنصار المجاز
فتفسيره رحمه الله ( النهر يجري ) أي الماء الذي يجري دليل على إثباتهم للعلاقة المجازية والحذف وو... إلى غير ذلك من المعاني التي يثبتها أنصار المجاز
وكذا يقال في باقي الأمثلة كالعلم والبحر
والنفاة عندهم أن الكل تحقيق فأين مذهب البخاري من هذا
ولو وُجد في كلام البخاري مثلا أن هذا التقسيم إلى مجاز وتحقيق باطل ثم ذكر هذا الكلام _الذي نحن بصدده_ ثم رده بأن هذا التقسيم باطل لأخذناه سلفا لنفاة المجاز بالمعنى الاصطلاحي
وقولك (الأشهر)
فمعلوم أن الحقيقة أشهر من المجاز عند أنصاره لأنها الوضع الأول عندهم نعم قد يصير عندهم المجاز أشهر لكن هذا لا يؤثر هنا
وأن المجاز على خلاف الأصل فكان ماذا؟!
هو هو ، نفس المعنى
ولو أعدتم النظر في الأمثلة التي ذكرها وكيف فسرها لظهر لكم أنه يريد أن هذا الكلام أريد به معنى غير ظاهره لعلاقة بينهما
وهذا ما يقوله مثبتة المجاز
والله أعلم

----------


## عيد فهمي

> يا شيخنا الفاضل أنت هنا تسوي بين استعمال العالم ونقل العالم ، وهذا خلاف المستقر عند أهل العلم ، ولو كان كلامك صحيحا لكان كل ما يقوله سيبويه في الكتاب من اللغة المحتج بها في كلام العرب ، ويعمم هذا في كل عالم من علماء اللغة .
> وأنا أعلم أنك لا تريد هذا المعنى، ولكن أحببت بيان لازمه ليظهر ما فيه .
> وكون سيبويه لم يبين أن هذا اصطلاح خاص به ، فمن قال إنه اصطلاح خاص به؟ بل هو اصطلاح عند النحويين جميعا ، ولكن لا يلزم من ذلك أن يكون مما تعرفه العرب .
> فسيبويه استعمل في كتابه كثيرا من مصطلحات النحويين ، ولم يقل أحد إنها من كلام العرب .


وفقك الله
كلامك صحيح بعد عصر استقرار المصطلحات
أي أن هذا ينطبق على مثل ابن مالك وابن هشام وغيرهما ممن جاء بعد استقرار المصطلحات عند أهل الفن، يقول شراح الألفية في شرح قول ابن مالك:
كلامنا لفظ مفيد كاستقم *** ..................
معناه: ((*الكلام المصطلح عليه عندنا -معشر النحاه- عبارة عن اللفظ المفيد فائدة يحسن السكوت عليها وإن تركب من لفظ واحد كـ"استقِم"))*
*وذلك للتفريق بينه وبين الكلام عند غيرهم من أهل الصناعات الأخرى أو عند الناطقين باللغة.*
*أما الخليل وسيبويه والكسائي وغيرهم فقد عاصروا أبناء اللسان العربي المحتج بكلامهم ونقلوا عنهم شفاهة، بل وتخصصوا في ضبط القواعد لكلامهم.*
*فإذا تكلموا بلفظ لمعنى معين ولم ينبهوا على أن ذلك اصطلاح خاص بهم دون غيرهم سيظن القارئ أن العرب تستخدم هذا اللفظ لذلك المعنى، وهذا ما وقع فيه كبار النحاة بعدهم كما نبه على ذلك شيخ الإسلام حتى قال فاضلهم لما وجد كلام العرب يخالف ما جاء عن هؤلاء في معنى (كلمة):*
*.............. *** وكلمة بها كلام قد يؤم**فجعل لها معنيين عند العرب؛ لظنه أن ما ذكره هؤلاء في كتبهم -وهم موجودون في عصر الاحتجاج - هو معناه عن العرب، فقال ابن تيمية ردًّا عليهم:*
*((ويقولون: العرب قد تستعمل الكلمة فى الجملة التامة وتستعملها فى المفرد.*
*وهذا غلط لا يوجد قط فى كلام العرب لفظ الكلمة إلا للجملة التامة))
أحسب الآن قد اتضح مرادي*
*والله الموفق*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> في الحقيقة يا نفاة المجاز أجد عندكم تكلفا ظاهرا في بعض المواضع
> فكلام البخاري ظاهر في المقابلة بين القسمين فعنده أن المجاز غير التحقيق كما أن الفعل غير المفعول
> سمها تبينا للمراد أو تمييزا للأشهر عن غيره سمه ما شئت 
> المعنى واحد وهو ما يثبته أنصار المجاز
> فتفسيره رحمه الله ( النهر يجري ) أي الماء الذي يجري دليل على إثباتهم للعلاقة المجازية والحذف وو... إلى غير ذلك من المعاني التي يثبتها أنصار المجاز
> وكذا يقال في باقي الأمثلة كالعلم والبحر
> والنفاة عندهم أن الكل تحقيق فأين مذهب البخاري من هذا
> ولو وُجد في كلام البخاري مثلا أن هذا التقسيم إلى مجاز وتحقيق باطل ثم ذكر هذا الكلام _الذي نحن بصدده_ ثم رده بأن هذا التقسيم باطل لأخذناه سلفا لنفاة المجاز بالمعنى الاصطلاحي
> وقولك (الأشهر)
> ...


وكأننا نفينا المجاز لمجرد أنه يسمى مجازا أو لاقترانه بما يسمى تحقيقا أو تفسيرا أو بيانا . وهذه مشكلة كبيرة (أن مقال المشايخ لا يفهم كما ينبغي) .
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...4&postcount=68

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ولكن أهم منه أن يقال: من الذي قال إن هذا هو المجاز الاصطلاحي ؟
> أعني أنه من المهم أن نبحث عن أول من ذكر حد المجاز الاصطلاحي .


وفقكم الله
دائما تسبقون إلى النتائج التي ستكون مقدمات لنتائج أخرى
وقد قلت لكم: رفقا بالإخوة الفضلاء فما كل الناس أبا مالك، ولا كل العقول كعقله.
ومع ذلك سأشير إشارة سريعة إلى جواب السؤال، وسأترك التوسع في الإجابة عنه حتى يحين وقته.
من المعلوم أن ظهور المصطلحات سابق لوضع الحدود لها؛ لأنه لا يتصور وضع حدٍّ لما لم يوجد بعد، بل يُستعمل المصطلح أولا، ثم يجيء من يستقرأ كلام مستعمليه فيضع له حدًّا على غالب استعمالهم دون النادر والشاذ، ثم يعتري هذا الحدّ ما يعتري غيره من الحذف والإضافة والزيادة والنقصان حتى يستقرّ في زمن من الأزمان على حدٍّ يتفق عليه أهل ذلك الفن ويطرحون ما سواه. 
- فمثلا العرب تكلمت بالفاعل والمفعول والمبتدأ والخبر والحال والتمييز وغيرها ولم يكن ثَمّ حدّ لهذه المصطلحات بل ولا كانت لها أسماء، فجاء النحاة واللغويون، واستقرءوا كلام العرب، وضمّوا النظير إلى نظيره، وألحقوا الشبيه بمثله، ووضعوا حدودا لذلك، فبدءوا بالجنس الذي ينتمي له المصطلح وأتبعوه بالفصل الذي يميزه عن غيره كما هو الحال في جميع الحدود.
- وكذلك علماء الحديث تكلموا بالصحيح والضعيف والمنكر والشاذ وغيرها ولم يكن ثَمّ حدّ لهذه المصطلحات، فجاء مَن بعدهم مِن أهل الحديث واستقرءوا كلامهم ووضعوا الحدود لهذه المصطلحات.
ووضع الحدود يكون على الغالب والأشهر من الاستعمال دون النادر والشاذّ كما ذكرتُ قبلُ
- فمثلا: خبر إنّ عند جمهورهم مرفوع، ولم يعتدوا في وضع الحدّ بما جاء خلاف ذلك كقول *عمر بن أبي ربيعة:
إذا اسودّ جنح الليل فلتأت ولتكن *** خطاك خفافًا إنّ حراسنا أسدافأوّلوه أو طرحوه
- وكذلك المثنى عند جمهورهم ينصب ويجر بالياء، ولم يعتدوا بما جاء خلاف ذلك مع كثرته كقول الشاعر: 
تزود منا بين أذناه طعنة *** دعته إلى هابي التراب عقيم 
وقال الآخر
أعرف منها الجيد والعينانا *** ومنخرين أشبها ظبيانا ) 
وقال الآخر: 
هيّاك أن تمنى بشعشعان *** خبّ الفؤاد مائل اليدان
وقال الآخر 
إن أباها وأبا وأباها ... قد بلغا في المجد غايتاها
بل وبعضهم وجّه عليه قراءة: إنّ هذان لساحرانبتشديد النون
- وعند علماء الحديث اصطلحوا على أن المرسل ما رفعه التابعي إلى النبي  ، وما جاء خلاف ذلك لم يعتدوا به عند وضع الحد مع كثرته كقول المتقدمين: 
فلان عن فلان مرسل
وهو أكثر مِن أن أمثل له، وذلك لأنهم اصطلحوا على تسمية هذه الصورة بالمنقطع
- وكذلك الأمر في مسألتنا فمصطلح المجاز وُجد أولا واستعمله أهل العلم، ثم جاء بعد ذلك من استقرأ كلامهم فاستخرج منه حدًّا لذلك المصطلح ونظر في وضع الحدّ إلى غالب الاستعمال وطرح الشاذ والنادر.
- ومعرفة أول من وضع حدًّا للمصطلحات الشائعة في كل فنٍّ من الفنون غاية ليتها تُدرك.
- وغايتنا هنا البحث عن أوليّة استعمال المصطلح وليس عن أوليّة وضع حدّ له.
والله المستعان
*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> سؤال : ما مرادنا بالمجاز الاصطلاحي . . . ؟
> 
> هل هو : ما استعمل من الألفاظ في غير ما وضع له أولا ؟
> 
> أم أنه : ما لا يدل بمفرده إلا مع قرينة ؟
> 
> أم أنه : ما يدل على خلاف الظاهر منه ؟
> 
> أم ماذا . . . ؟
> ...


نعم مهم، لكن ليس هذا وقته كما بينت في المشاركة السابقة في إجابة الشيخ أبي مالك

----------


## عيد فهمي

إذًا فهناك من تكلموا بمصطلح المجاز قبل أن يُوضع له حدٌّ
فيكون السؤال المناسب لهذه المرحلة:
مَن هؤلاء الذين تكلموا بالمجاز الاصطلاحي قبل أن يوضع له حدٌّ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

بل ما رأيكم لو وسعنا دائرة السؤال أكثر لتكون الفائدة أشمل:
مَن أوّل مَن تكلم بمعنى المجاز الاصطلاحي حتى وإن لم يُسمّه بذلك الاسم؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

لا شكّ سيأتي مَن يقول -وهو محقّ-:



> سؤال : ما مرادنا بالمجاز الاصطلاحي . . . ؟
> 
> هل هو : ما استعمل من الألفاظ في غير ما وضع له أولا ؟
> 
> أم أنه : ما لا يدل بمفرده إلا مع قرينة ؟
> 
> أم أنه : ما يدل على خلاف الظاهر منه ؟
> 
> أم ماذا . . . ؟
> ...

----------


## عيد فهمي

> سؤال : ما مرادنا بالمجاز الاصطلاحي . . . ؟
> 
> هل هو : ما استعمل من الألفاظ في غير ما وضع له أولا ؟
> 
> أم أنه : ما لا يدل بمفرده إلا مع قرينة ؟
> 
> أم أنه : ما يدل على خلاف الظاهر منه ؟
> 
> أم ماذا . . . ؟
> ...


نعم مهم، لكن ليس هذا وقته كما بينت في المشاركة السابقة في إجابة الشيخ أبي مالك

----------


## عيد فهمي

وهكذا.....
فكيف نخرج مِن هذا الدّوْر؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

الحل عندي بالرجوع لمِن أنكر المجاز ونفاه.
فإنه سيحدد لنا المعنى الذي ينكره، فيكون هو ما نريده
فيكون عنوان موضوعي هو السؤال المهم:
مَن أوّل مَن أنكر المجاز؟ ولماذا أنكره؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*وهذا هو كلام الدارمي: 

((فالدليل من فعل الله أنه يضحك إلى قوم ويصرفه عن قوم: أن ضحك الزرع مثل على المجاز وضحك الله أصل وحقيقة للضحك...)).
 وينظر ما قبله وما بعده من نقضه على عثمان بن سعيد؛ليعين على دقة التحليل وصوابه...*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> *وهذا هو كلام الدارمي:* 
> 
> *((فالدليل من فعل الله أنه يضحك إلى قوم ويصرفه عن قوم: أن ضحك الزرع مثل على المجاز وضحك الله أصل وحقيقة للضحك...)).*
> 
> *وينظر ما قبله وما بعده من نقضه على عثمان بن سعيد؛ليعين على دقة التحليل وصوابه...*


غفر الله لك يا شيخ أبا فهر
إنما النقض على بشر المريسي
وعثمان بن سعيد هو نفسه الدارمي وهو الناقض
وأعلم أنكم لم تقصدوا ذلك
لكن كان لا بد من التنبيه

----------


## عيد فهمي

> الحل عندي بالرجوع لمِن أنكر المجاز ونفاه.
> فإنه سيحدد لنا المعنى الذي ينكره، فيكون هو ما نريده
> فيكون عنوان موضوعي هو السؤال المهم:
> مَن أوّل مَن أنكر المجاز؟ ولماذا أنكره؟


وبدا لي أن أبدأ بسؤال أيسر يتناسب مع هذه المرحلة من النقاش:
مَن أشهر مَن أنكر المجاز ونفاه ممن وقفنا على كتبه؟
وما هو معنى المجاز الذي أنكره ونفاه؟
وما هي أمثلة مثبتة المجاز التي ردّ عليها؟
وهل وُجد من المتقدمين مَن ذكر هذه الأمثلة بمثل ما ذكره بها مثبتة المجاز وإن لم يسمّه مجازا؟
أظن السؤال أصبح يسيرا جدًّا وإجابته مثله في اليسر
فلنستعن بالله ولنبدأ النقاش من عند هذه النقطة
فما قول الفضلاء؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> مَن أشهر مَن أنكر المجاز ونفاه ممن وقفنا على كتبه؟


الجواب:
شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وما هو معنى المجاز الذي أنكره ونفاه؟
> وما هي أمثلة مثبتة المجاز التي ردّ عليها؟


بالنسبة للأمثلة فقد قال شيخ الإسلام:
((*ومن الأمثلة المشهورة لمن يثبت المجاز فى القرآن واسأل القرية*))
وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام أنهم -أي مثبتة المجاز- منقسمون إلى طائفتين اتفقا في أن المراد بها الجدران والمساكن واختلفا في تفسيرها:
فالأولى: تقول: إن المراد به "أهلها" فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه.
والثانية: تقول: إن المراد به "نفس المساكن والجدران"، ولكن هذا من *تسمية الحال باسم محله.*
*وقد خطأ الطائفتين بقوله:*
*((لفظ القرية والمدينة والنهر والميزاب وأمثال هذه الأمور التى فيها الحال والمحال كلاهما داخل فى الاسم ثم قد يعود الحكم على الحال وهو السكان وتارة على المحل وهو المكان))*
*وقال:*
*((فالقرية والنهر ونحو ذلك اسم للحال والمحل فهو اسم يتناول المساكن وسكانها ثم الحكم قد يعود الى الساكن وقد يعود الى المساكن وقد يعود اليهما كاسم الانسان فانه اسم للروح والجسد وقد يعود الحكم على احدهما وكذلك الكلام اسم للفظ والمعنى وقد يعود الحكم الى احدهما))**
*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وهل وُجد من المتقدمين مَن ذكر هذه الأمثلة بمثل ما ذكره بها مثبتة المجاز وإن لم يسمّه مجازا؟


وجواب هذا السؤال من الأهمية بمكان:
فالبحث الآن ليس عمّن تكلّم بلفظ ((المجاز)) ولكن البحث عمّن تكلّم بمعنى ((المجاز)).
أي: نبحث في كلام المتقدمين ممّن تكلّم عن هذا المعنى، فكل مَن قال: 
إن المقصود ههنا أهل القرية فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه.
أو قال:
إن هذا من *تسمية الحال باسم محله.*
فهو من أهل المجاز -عند شيخ الإسلام ومن وافقه- سواء سمّاه مجازا أو تجوّزا أو جائزا أو اتّساعا أو توسّعا أو أسلوبًا أو فخامة أو جزالة أو غير ذلك.
وأن الصواب -عند شيخ الإسلام ومن وافقه- أن هذا اللفظ يطلق على الحال والمحل معا وبحسب السياق يعرف المراد
والآن حان وقت البحث الجادّ عن مثل ذلك.
فمن له؟

----------


## عبد الله الميموني

الأخفش الأوسط سعيد بن مسعدة ( ت: 215هـ) وهو ممن ذكر مصطلح المجاز في معاني القرآن 
قال : ( وقال {ذُوقُواْ مَسَّ سَقَرَ} {إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ} فجعل المس يذاق في جواز الكلام ويقال: "كيفَ وَجَدْتَ طعمَ الضَرْبِ"؟ وهذا مجاز )اهـ.
و الحق أن إنكار المجاز وإثباته هو قضية تعود للاصطلاح ولا مشاحة في الاصطلاح و البلية إنما جاءت ممن استعمل المجاز في غير موضعه  و متى ما وجدت القرينة أي الدليل قيل به وإلا فلا وأما توسع المتكلمين في استعمال المجاز فخطأ وبخاصة فيما يتعلق بصفات الباري تعالى.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن قدامة : ( ومن منع فقد كابر ومن سلم وقال لا أسميه مجازا فهو نزاع في عبارة لا فائدة في المشاحة فيه..)

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

قال : ( وقال {ذُوقُواْ مَسَّ سَقَرَ} {إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ} فجعل المس يذاق في جواز الكلام ويقال: "كيفَ وَجَدْتَ طعمَ الضَرْبِ"؟ وهذا مجاز )اهـ.

((فأما بيان المجاز من التحقيق , فمثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للفرس : (( وجدته بحراً )) , وهو الذي يجوز فيما بين الناس......)) [(( كتاب خلق أفعال العباد )) ( ص 168 - 173 , رقم 448 - 458 ).]

"أما قوله إنا معكم فهذا في مجاز اللغة يقول الرجل للرجل إنا سنجرى عليك رزقك إنا سنفعل بك كذا وأما قوله إنني معكما أسمع وأرى فهو جائز في اللغة يقول الرجل الواحد للرجل سأجرى عليك رزقك أو سأفعل بك خيرا" (الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية)

"وقد يجوز للرجل أن يقول بنيت دارا أو قتلت رجلا وضربت غلاما ووزنت لفلان مالا وكتبت له كتابا وإن لم يتول شيئا من ذلك بيده بل أمر البناء ببنائه والكاتب بكتابه والقاتل بقتله والضارب بضربه والوازن بوزنه فمثل هذا يجوز على المجاز الذي يعقله الناس بقلوبهم على مجاز كلام العرب " (نقض الدارمي)

وفي كتاب أبي عبيدة مواضع يستدل بها على تفسير مجازه بأن العرب تفعله في كذا وتقوله كذا

فهل يحمل قولهم (مما يجوز في اللغة) على المعنى الاصطلاحي ؟؟ دققوا وقارنوا في النصوص المنقولة وغيرها

----------


## نضال مشهود

> قال : ( وقال {ذُوقُواْ مَسَّ سَقَرَ} {إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ} فجعل المس يذاق في جواز الكلام ويقال: "كيفَ وَجَدْتَ طعمَ الضَرْبِ"؟ وهذا مجاز )اهـ.
> ((فأما بيان المجاز من التحقيق , فمثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للفرس : (( وجدته بحراً )) , وهو الذي يجوز فيما بين الناس......)) [(( كتاب خلق أفعال العباد )) ( ص 168 - 173 , رقم 448 - 458 ).]
> "أما قوله إنا معكم فهذا في مجاز اللغة يقول الرجل للرجل إنا سنجرى عليك رزقك إنا سنفعل بك كذا وأما قوله إنني معكما أسمع وأرى فهو جائز في اللغة يقول الرجل الواحد للرجل سأجرى عليك رزقك أو سأفعل بك خيرا" (الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية)
> "وقد يجوز للرجل أن يقول بنيت دارا أو قتلت رجلا وضربت غلاما ووزنت لفلان مالا وكتبت له كتابا وإن لم يتول شيئا من ذلك بيده بل أمر البناء ببنائه والكاتب بكتابه والقاتل بقتله والضارب بضربه والوازن بوزنه فمثل هذا يجوز على المجاز الذي يعقله الناس بقلوبهم على مجاز كلام العرب " (نقض الدارمي)
> وفي كتاب أبي عبيدة مواضع يستدل بها على تفسير مجازه بأن العرب تفعله في كذا وتقوله كذا
> فهل يحمل قولهم (مما يجوز في اللغة) على المعنى الاصطلاحي ؟؟ دققوا وقارنوا في النصوص المنقولة وغيرها


الجواب عندي باختصار : لا ، إلا قول الأخفش .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وجواب هذا السؤال من الأهمية بمكان:
> فالبحث الآن ليس عمّن تكلّم بلفظ ((المجاز)) ولكن البحث عمّن تكلّم بمعنى ((المجاز)).
> أي: نبحث في كلام المتقدمين ممّن تكلّم عن هذا المعنى، فكل مَن قال: 
> إن المقصود ههنا أهل القرية فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه.
> أو قال:
> إن هذا من *تسمية الحال باسم محله.*
> فهو من أهل المجاز -عند شيخ الإسلام ومن وافقه- سواء سمّاه مجازا أو تجوّزا أو جائزا أو اتّساعا أو توسّعا أو أسلوبًا أو فخامة أو جزالة أو غير ذلك.
> وأن الصواب -عند شيخ الإسلام ومن وافقه- أن هذا اللفظ يطلق على الحال والمحل معا وبحسب السياق يعرف المراد
> والآن حان وقت البحث الجادّ عن مثل ذلك.
> فمن له؟



ما هكذا يا شيخنا موقف شيخ الإسلام !
وجود أساليب عربية يحذف فيها بعض ألفاظها مع وجود الدليل الدال على المحذوف لا ينكره شيخ الإسلام . وكذلك لا ينكر إضافة شيء إلى شيء لأدنى مناسبة (بشرط عدم اللبس) .
ابن تيمية والشافعي - رضي الله عنهما - مختلفان فقط في معنى القرية . هذا وبس !

ما معنى (إنكار المجاز) أو (إنكار التقسيم) . . ؟

معناه : إنكار المواضعة المتقدمة على الاستعمال ؛
وإنكار ورود اللفظ في الكلام الفصيح مجردا عن جميع القرائن ،
وإنكار أن يقصد في الأمثلة المضروبة : التشبيه والتوكيد والمبالغة ،
وإنكار أن يريد المتكلم الهاد الناصح في كلامه خلاف ما يدل عليه سياقه .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ما هكذا يا شيخنا موقف شيخ الإسلام !
> وجود أساليب عربية يحذف فيها بعض ألفاظها مع وجود الدليل الدال على المحذوف لا ينكره شيخ الإسلام . وكذلك لا ينكر إضافة شيء إلى شيء لأدنى مناسبة (بشرط عدم اللبس) .
> ابن تيمية والشافعي - رضي الله عنهما - مختلفان فقط في معنى القرية . هذا وبس !
> ما معنى (إنكار المجاز) أو (إنكار التقسيم) . . ؟
> معناه : إنكار المواضعة المتقدمة على الاستعمال ؛
> وإنكار ورود اللفظ في الكلام الفصيح مجردا عن جميع القرائن ،
> وإنكار أن يقصد في الأمثلة المضروبة : التشبيه والتوكيد والمبالغة ،
> وإنكار أن يريد المتكلم الهاد الناصح في كلامه خلاف ما يدل عليه سياقه .


لو أطلقنا الكلام عن سبب إنكار المجاز لتشعبت الأقوال واضطربت الأفهام
فمن قائل: أنكروه لتعلقه بمحث الأسماء والصفات
ومن قائل: أنكروه لتعلقه بنشأة اللغة
ومن قائل: أنكروه لعدم تكذيب شيء من القرآن
ومن قائل: أنكروه لدعوى كونه قسيم للحقيقة وقسيمها الكذب
ومن قائل: .................
فبقول مَن سنأخذ؟
ولعقل مَن سنحتكم؟
فلا بد من ضابط يتفق عليه الجميع قبل بدء المناقشة.
وهذا الضابط أخذناه من كلام أربابه نصا وقولا وليس من كلام غيرهم إنصافا وعدلا
هل فُهِم المقصود؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

فعندما يقول شيخ الإسلام:
مجموع الفتاوى - (ج 7 / ص 112)
((ومن الأمثلة المشهورة لـمَن يثبت المجاز فى القرآن:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: واسأل القرية :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
قالوا: المراد به أهلها فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه.
فقيل لهم: لفظ القرية والمدينة والنهر والميزاب وأمثال هذه الأمور التى فيها الحال والمحال كلاهما داخل فى الاسم ثم قد يعود الحكم على الحال وهو السكان وتارة على المحل وهو المكان.
وكذلك فى النهر يقال حفرت النهر وهو المحل وجرى النهر وهو الماء 
ووضعت الميزاب وهو المحل وجرى الميزاب وهو الماء وكذلك القرية))
فمَن الذين قالوا؟
الجواب: مَن يثبت المجاز.
وما هو قولهم؟
الجواب: المراد بـ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: واسأل القرية :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  أهلها فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه.
ومَن الذي يردّ عليهم؟
الجواب: ابن تيمية ومَن وافقه.
وما هو ردّه؟
الجواب: لفظ القرية والمدينة والنهر والميزاب وأمثال هذه الأمور التى فيها الحال والمحال كلاهما داخل فى الاسم ثم قد يعود الحكم على الحال وهو السكان وتارة على المحل وهو المكان.
وكذلك فى النهر يقال حفرت النهر وهو المحل وجرى النهر وهو الماء 
ووضعت الميزاب وهو المحل وجرى الميزاب وهو الماء.
أظن اتضح الأمر أكثر!

----------


## عيد فهمي

فمَن قال في هذا الموضع وشبهه: حذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه.
فقد وافق قول مثبتة المجاز وإن كان ابن تيمية نفسه
ومن قال في هذا الموضع وشبهه: الحال والمحال كلاهما داخل فى الاسم ثم قد يعود الحكم على الحال تارة وعلى المحل تارة أخرى.
فقد وافق قول نفاة المجاز وإن كان ابن جني نفسه.

----------


## نضال مشهود

لا . . لا . . المثال لا يناسب في هذه النقطة .

فالذي قال إن فيه محذوفا ، هو موافق لشيخ الإسلام في مثل قوله عن آية { ‏الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ‏ } : " أي‏ :‏ أوقات الحج أشهر . فالمعنى متفق عليه ، لكن الكلام في تسمية هذا مجازا . وقول القائل ‏:‏ نفس الحج ليس بأشهر ، إنما يتوجه لو كان هذا مدلول الكلام ؛ وليس كذلك ، بل مدلوله عند من تكلم به أو سمعه ‏:‏ أن أوقات الحج أشهر معلومات ‏" .

وإنما المنكر أن يقول قائل :

لفظ القرية في تلك الآية منقول عن دلالتها الأصلية لعلاقة كذا وكذا .

وأما القائل : في الآية محذوف ، فليس بقائل إن اللفظة منقولة ، بل هي باقية على موضعها .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> لو أطلقنا الكلام عن سبب إنكار المجاز لتشعبت الأقوال واضطربت الأفهام
> فمن قائل: أنكروه لتعلقه بمحث الأسماء والصفات
> ومن قائل: أنكروه لتعلقه بنشأة اللغة
> ومن قائل: أنكروه لعدم تكذيب شيء من القرآن
> ومن قائل: أنكروه لدعوى كونه قسيم للحقيقة وقسيمها الكذب
> ومن قائل: .................
> فبقول مَن سنأخذ؟
> ولعقل مَن سنحتكم؟
> فلا بد من ضابط يتفق عليه الجميع قبل بدء المناقشة.
> ...


الآن لا نطلق ، بل نقيده بما عند شيخ الإسلام من وجوه إبطال التقاسيم .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وأما القائل : في الآية محذوف ، فليس بقائل إن اللفظة منقولة ، بل هي باقية على موضعها .


لم أقل: إنّ مَن قال: في الآية محذوف ، فهو قائل: إن اللفظة منقولة حتى تُنكر عليّ ذلك القول
بل قلت: إنّ مَن قال: في الآية محذوف ، فهو مثبت للمجاز وهذا ليس قولي أنا
بل قول مَن قال: ((ومن الأمثلة المشهورة لـمَن يثبت المجاز فى القرآن:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: واسأل القرية :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  قالوا: المراد به أهلها فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه.))
والإنصاف عزيز

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> فهل يحمل قولهم (مما يجوز في اللغة) على المعنى الاصطلاحي ؟؟ دققوا وقارنوا في النصوص المنقولة وغيرها


أردتُ التنبيه على مصطلح (جائز في اللغة) عند تلك الطبقة وذاك العصر 
ما معناه ؟ وهل يوافق المعنى الاصطلاحي للمجاز عند القائلين به؟ وهل أخذت منه تسمية المجاز؟
ومعلوم أن تقارب الطبقة والزمن يعين في تفسير المصطلاحات السائدة في ذاك العصر فكلام علماء الطبقة يفسر بعضه بعضا

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أردتُ التنبيه على مصطلح (جائز في اللغة) عند تلك الطبقة وذاك العصر 
> ما معناه ؟ وهل يوافق المعنى الاصطلاحي للمجاز عند القائلين به؟ وهل أخذت منه تسمية المجاز؟
> ومعلوم أن تقارب الطبقة والزمن يعين في تفسير المصطلاحات السائدة في ذاك العصر فكلام علماء الطبقة يفسر بعضه بعضا


هل يجيب منكرو المجاز على سؤال الأستاذ أمجد لنتناقش في الجواب؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

للتذكير



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نضال مشهود  
> _وأما القائل : في الآية محذوف ، فليس بقائل إن اللفظة منقولة ، بل هي باقية على موضعها ._
> 
> 
> لم أقل: إنّ مَن قال: في الآية محذوف ، فهو قائل: إن اللفظة منقولة حتى تُنكر عليّ ذلك القول
> بل قلت: إنّ مَن قال: في الآية محذوف ، فهو مثبت للمجاز وهذا ليس قولي أنا
> بل قول مَن قال: ((ومن الأمثلة المشهورة لـمَن يثبت المجاز فى القرآن: واسأل القرية قالوا: المراد به أهلها فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه.))
> والإنصاف عزيز

----------


## نضال مشهود

شيخ الإسلام رجل لا يفهم كلامه في الطرد والعكس كثير من أنصاره . . فرموه بالتناقض ، والله المستعان !

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أردتُ التنبيه على مصطلح (جائز في اللغة) عند تلك الطبقة وذاك العصر 
> ما معناه ؟ وهل يوافق المعنى الاصطلاحي للمجاز عند القائلين به؟ وهل أخذت منه تسمية المجاز؟
> ومعلوم أن تقارب الطبقة والزمن يعين في تفسير المصطلاحات السائدة في ذاك العصر فكلام علماء الطبقة يفسر بعضه بعضا


مرادكم واضح من الأول ، وليس جوابنا إلا عليه .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> شيخ الإسلام رجل لا يفهم كلامه في الطرد والعكس كثير من أنصاره . . فرموه بالتناقض ، والله المستعان !


وفقك الله، أما أن كثيرا من أنصاره لا يفهمون كلامه فهذا صحيح لا شك فيه.
وأما أن أنصاره يرمونه بالتناقض ففيه نظر؛ ولعلك تقصد أنهم يلزمونه أقوالا ظاهرها التناقض.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> مرادكم واضح من الأول ، وليس جوابنا إلا عليه .


ليس مرادي السؤال 
إنما أردت الحث على إعادة النظر في تفسير هذا المصطلح فلعلّ الصواب جانب شيخ الإسلام في فهمه

----------


## عيد فهمي

> شيخ الإسلام رجل لا يفهم كلامه في الطرد والعكس كثير من أنصاره . . فرموه بالتناقض ، والله المستعان !


لا بد من التفريق بين حال وحال وبين قائل وقائل
فأنا في هذا البحث لست من أنصار شيخ الإسلام ولا من معارضيه
ولم أرمه بالتناقض ولا مدحته بضدّه
بل لأني أناقش الأمر مناقشة علمية بغير تحيز لأحد الطرفين أُلزم كل فريق بكلامه الواضح البيّن الذي لا شبهة فيه تحتاج إلى إزالة ولا غموض فيه يحتاج إلى تبيين
ومَن فهم مما نقلته غير ذلك فليورده بأسلوب علمي بعيدا عن تلك العبارت والجمل المنقبية التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع في مضمار النقاش العلمي كمثل:
((لا يتصوّر أن فلانا يقصد كذا))
((لا يعقل أن هذا مراده))
((حتى لو جاءني بنفسه وقال أنا قلت كذا فلن أصدق))
((هذا لا يغفل عنه صغار طلاب العلم فكيف غفل عنه فلان؟))
((من المؤكد أنه لا يقصد هذا المعنى وإن كان هذا ظاهر كلامه))
((لعله قصد معنى آخر قصرت أفهامنا عن تحصيله))
((وأين نحن لنرد على فلان؟))
((لا ينبغي أن يردّ عليه إلا مَن كان في مثل درجته في العلم))
فالأصل أن جميع مَن يشاركون في هذا المجلس مِن أهل السنّة الذين يوقّرون شيخ الإسلام وغيره من أئمة السنة -إلا مَن شذّ وهم قليل- فلا معنى للحِجاج واللِّجاج بما هو مسلّم مقطوع به.
والله الموفق

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ليس مرادي السؤال 
> إنما أردت الحث على إعادة النظر في تفسير هذا المصطلح فلعلّ الصواب جانب شيخ الإسلام في فهمه


ليت الأفضال يجيبون من خلال هذا التصوّر ليعمّ النفع؛ فقد نصل إلى حقيقة كنا في غفلة عنها في غمارة خلاف أكثره غير علمي

----------


## عيد فهمي

> شيخ الإسلام رجل لا يفهم كلامه في الطرد والعكس كثير من أنصاره . . فرموه بالتناقض ، والله المستعان !


صدقت
ومن أمثلة ذلك أن شيخ الإسلام يقول:
((ومن الأمثلة المشهورة لـمَن يثبت المجاز فى القرآن:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: واسأل القرية :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  قالوا: المراد به أهلها فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه.))
ويقول أنصاره:



> على فكرة . . مثال ( القرية ) هذا لا يساعد أهل المجاز .
> لأن هذا اللفظ عندهم غير منقول المعنى من معناه الوضعي إلى معنى آخر ،
> بل إنما حال محل المحذوف في الإعراب ، فأصبح مفعولا بعد أن كان مضافا إليه .
> فحقيقة القرية - عندهم - مكان ، وهو هنا أيضا : مكان ، لا يتغير من معناه الأول .


والله المستعان

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> هل هذه النصوص تدل على استعمال المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي ؟
> وما الفرق في المعنى لو وضعنا مكان كلمة ( المجاز ) في هذه النصوص كلمة ( التوسع ) أو كلمة ( التجوز ) ؟
> ومن المعلوم أن ( التوسع ) و ( التجوز ) مستعمل قبل هؤلاء.


*القاضي صاحب العدة ، وهو من أقدم من ألف في أصول الحنابلة (380-458 هـ) عرف المجاز بأنه "مأخوذ من جاز ، لأنه سار به كلام العرب وخطابهم" ص174. ومن وجهة نظري أن الخلل عند الكثير له تعلق بفهم المجاز: مادوره ؟ ما حقيقته (وهل للمجاز حقيقة - ابتسامة) ، كيف ننظر إليه : أهو شيء طبيعي في لغة البشر ؟ أهو شيء سلبي (شر) أم إيجابي (خير) أم محايد (بحسب موضعه)؟ ، وهل إنكاره مجدٍ أصلاً وقد سار به كلام العرب وخطابهم أصلاً كما يقررالقاضي؟*

----------


## عيد فهمي

يقول أكثر منكري المجاز:



> سبب إنكار المجاز أن إثباته اتُّخذ ذريعة إلى التعطيل والتحريف في باب الأسماء والصفات



ويردّ قولهم أنّ أول مَن نُسب إليهم إنكار المجاز هم من المنحرفين عن منهج أهل السنّة في باب الأسماء والصفات.
ولو كان قولهم صحيحا لظهر إنكار المجاز - أول ما ظهر - في كتب وعلى ألسنة أهل السنّة دون غيرهم
وقد أفصحتُ عن بعض ما كنتُ أضمره - انتظارا لما سينتهي إليه البحث-؛ لانحراف النقاش عند البعض عن المقصود الأصلي من الموضوع

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وفقك الله، أما أن كثيرا من أنصاره لا يفهمون كلامه فهذا صحيح لا شك فيه.
> وأما أن أنصاره يرمونه بالتناقض ففيه نظر؛ ولعلك تقصد أنهم يلزمونه أقوالا ظاهرها التناقض.


يلزمونه بما يزعمون أنه لوازم ، وهي في نفس الأمر غير لازمة .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> صدقت
> ومن أمثلة ذلك أن شيخ الإسلام يقول:
> ((ومن الأمثلة المشهورة لـمَن يثبت المجاز فى القرآن: واسأل القرية قالوا: المراد به أهلها فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه.))
> ويقول أنصاره:
> والله المستعان


يرحمكم الله وإيانا . . .
كلام شيخ الإسلام ليس فيه ذلك الإلزام أصلا .

فهو إنما قال :
(( ومن الأمثلة المشهورة لـمَن يثبت المجاز فى القرآن: واسأل القرية . قالوا: المراد به أهلها فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه. ))

فأين هذا من قولكم الذي تنسبونه إلى الشيخ خطأ :
(( إنّ مَن قال: في الآية محذوف ، فهو مثبت للمجاز )) ؟؟؟

هذا بعيد جدا !
مع تقدير (المحذوف) يا شيخنا الفاضل ، كيف يصح القول بأنه (مجاز) ؟؟؟
نقض شيخ الإسلام ادعاءهم ذاك بجواب واحد سديد لأنه أهم . . وترك هو جوابا آخر مهم .
لم يقل شيخ الإسلام إن أساليب العرب كلها خالية من الحذف . . لا لم يقل هذا أبدا !

فما كل من قال إن في الآية محذوفا - كأبي عبيدة ، صار من أصحاب المجاز ، فتنبهوا .
بل القائل إن في الآية محذوفا ، لا يصح الدخول في أصحاب المجاز المنكر !
لماذا ؟
لأنه عندئذ أصبح المضاف إليه باق على معناه الأصلي ـ لا ينقل ولا يستعار ولا يتغير .

ونكتة المسألة : التفريق بين ما سموه (مجاز اللغة) في الألفاظ المفردة ، وبين ما سموه (مجاز الإسناد) .
وكلام منكري التقسيم وارد على الأول . . والمثال الذي أتيتم به من الثاني لا الأول .

أرجوا أن قد اتضح وجه الاعتراض العلمي من كلامي . وأفوض أمري إلى الله . . .

----------


## نضال مشهود

يعنى - بكلام عامي - أقول :

من قال إن في الآية محذوفا ، قال : المعنى [الحقيقي] للفظ "القرية" : (المكان) لا (السكان) .
فمعنى القرية عندهم في قول القائل "اسأل أهل القرية" : المكان لا السكان ، وليس فيه حذف .
ومعناه عندهم في قوله تعالى "واسأل القرية" : المكان لا السكان ، وإنما حذف فيه المضاف .

فمعناه عندهم - في الموضعين : واحد . لا يتغير ولا يتبدل ، ولا ينقل ولا يستعار .
ومعناه عند شيخ الإسلام - في الموضعين أيضا : واحد . لا يتغير ولا يتبدل ، ولا ينقل ولا يستعار .

لكن معناه عندهم : المكان لا السكان ،
وعند الشيخ : هو اسم للسكان والمكان .
وليس هذا الخلاف خلاف في وجود المجاز أو عدمه ، بل إنما هو خلاف في يعيين معنى اللفظة . فليتأمل .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هل يجيب منكرو المجاز على سؤال الأستاذ أمجد لنتناقش في الجواب؟


http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.ph...6&postcount=71
وبعده :
http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.ph...7&postcount=72

----------


## نضال مشهود

عودة إلى سؤال الشيخ الفاضل لنجيب عليه إجابة واضحة :
---------------------
وبدا لي أن أبدأ بسؤال أيسر يتناسب مع هذه المرحلة من النقاش:
مَن أشهر مَن أنكر المجاز ونفاه ممن وقفنا على كتبه؟
---------------------
أشهرهم شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم .
فالأول في كتاب (الإيمان) وفي (رده على الآمدي) ،
والثاني في (الصواعق) على ما عرفناه من مختصر الموصلي .
---------------------
وما هو معنى المجاز الذي أنكره ونفاه؟
---------------------
المجاز والحقيقة الذي أنكراه أشياء . وهي باختصار :
- ما استلزم وجود المواضعة قبل الاستعمال في عامة اللغة .
- ما استلزم وجود ألفاظ مطلقة عن جميع القيود اللفظية أو الحالية في الكلام المفيد .
- ما استلزم التألي والقول بغير علم بأن يدعى فيه إرادة التشبية والتوكيد والمبالغة والاستعارة .
- ما لا ضابط له بحيث يعود على التقسيم بالنقض والإبطال ، أو يصبح به التقسيم نسبيا مع اتحاد السور .
---------------------
وما هي أمثلة مثبتة المجاز التي ردّ عليها؟
---------------------
الأمثلة كثيرة معروفة ، وكلها أحد الصنفين :
1- أمثلة خاطئة غير مستقيمة لا تساعد مذهبهم ،
2- أو أمثلة توافق مذهبهم ، لكنها باطلة شرعا وعقلا فلا وجود لها .
---------------------
وهل وُجد من المتقدمين مَن ذكر هذه الأمثلة بمثل ما ذكره بها مثبتة المجاز وإن لم يسمّه مجازا؟
---------------------
أما من الصنف الأول ، فموجودة كثيرة . لكنها ليس في صالح الخائضين في المجاز .
وأما من الصنف الثاني ، فأئمة السلف أكبر قدرا من أن يقعوا فيها .
---------------------
أظن السؤال أصبح يسيرا جدًّا وإجابته مثله في اليسر
فلنستعن بالله ولنبدأ النقاش من عند هذه النقطة
فما قول الفضلاء؟
---------------------
والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عيد فهمي  
> _هل يجيب منكرو المجاز على سؤال الأستاذ أمجد لنتناقش في الجواب؟_
> 
> 
> http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.php?p=95326&postcount  =71
> وبعده :
> http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.ph...7&postcount=72


هذا أشبه بالمثل القائل: شنطة حمزة
ومقصوده أن يسألك سائل: مَن صاحب هذه الحقيبة؟
فتقول: هي حقيبة حمزة
فيسأل: ومَن هو حمزة؟
فتقول: هو صاحب الحقيبة
فالفاضل يسأل:  هل الجائز والتجوز والاتساع والتوسع عند تلك الطبقة وذاك العصر يوافق المعنى الاصطلاحي للمجاز عند القائلين به؟
فتقول له: لا.
فيسألك: لماذا؟
فنقول له: لأن الجائز والتجوز والاتساع والتوسع عند تلك الطبقة وذاك العصر لا يوافق المعنى الاصطلاحي للمجاز

----------


## عيد فهمي

قال منكرو المجاز: أول مَن أثبت المجاز الاصطلاحي هم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم من أهل الكلام
قال مثبتو المجاز: وأول مَن أنكر المجاز الاصطلاحي هم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم من أهل الكلام

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هذا أشبه بالمثل القائل: شنطة حمزة
> ومقصوده أن يسألك سائل: مَن صاحب هذه الحقيبة؟
> فتقول: هي حقيبة حمزة
> فيسأل: ومَن هو حمزة؟
> فتقول: هو صاحب الحقيبة
> فالفاضل يسأل:  هل الجائز والتجوز والاتساع والتوسع عند تلك الطبقة وذاك العصر يوافق المعنى الاصطلاحي للمجاز عند القائلين به؟
> فتقول له: لا.
> فيسألك: لماذا؟
> فنقول له: لأن الجائز والتجوز والاتساع والتوسع عند تلك الطبقة وذاك العصر لا يوافق المعنى الاصطلاحي للمجاز


فبدأ الفاضل يدرك أن سر الإعضال هو الإعراض عن هذا السؤال الابتدائي :
http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.ph...4&postcount=68

----------


## عيد فهمي

زعم منكرو المجاز أن مثبتة المجاز اضطربوا في حدّه
وزعم مثبتو المجاز أن منكري المجاز اضطربوا في إنكاره

----------


## نضال مشهود

> قال منكرو المجاز: أول مَن أثبت المجاز الاصطلاحي هم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم من أهل الكلام
> قال مثبتو المجاز: وأول مَن أنكر المجاز الاصطلاحي هم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم من أهل الكلام


ما هو (المجاز الاصطلاحي) عند قائل هذا الكلام ؟



> زعم منكرو المجاز أن مثبتة المجاز اضطربوا في حدّه
> وزعم مثبتو المجاز أن منكري المجاز اضطربوا في إنكاره


فبرهن منكروا التقسيم أن إنكارهم صحيح غير مضطرب .
في حين أن الخائضين في المجاز لا زالو عجزوا عن الإتيان بتعريف مستقيم يصح به التفريق بين النوعين .

----------


## عيد فهمي

قال المنكرون: أنكره داود الظاهري إمام الظاهرية
قال المثبتون: أثبته ابن حزم الظاهري لسان الظاهرية
===========================
قال المنكرون: أثبته الأشعري إمام الأشعرية
قال المثبتون: أنكره الإسفراييني أستاذ الأشاعرة
===========================
قال المنكرون: أثبته ابن جني اللغوي المعتزلي
قال المثبتون: أنكره الفارسي اللغوي المعتزلي
==========================
قال المنكرون: دعنا من معرفة مَن أول مَن أثبت أو أنكر، يكفي أن كثيرا من أئمة أهل السنة المتأخرين تبنّوا الإنكار
قال المثبتون: دعنا من معرفة مَن أول مَن أثبت أو أنكر، يكفي أن كثيرا من أئمة أهل السنة المتأخرين تبنّوا الإثبات

----------


## عيد فهمي

إذا كان إثبات المجاز حجة لأهل الكلام في رد منهج أهل السنة في الصفات
فلماذا ينكره أبو علي الفارسي المتهم بالاعتزال؟
ولماذا يشتهر إنكاره عن أبي إسحاق الإسفراييني الأصولي الأشعري؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> قال المنكرون: أنكره داود الظاهري إمام الظاهرية
> قال المثبتون: أثبته ابن حزم الظاهري لسان الظاهرية
> ===========================
> قال المنكرون: أثبته الأشعري إمام الأشعرية
> قال المثبتون: أنكره الإسفراييني أستاذ الأشاعرة
> ===========================
> قال المنكرون: أثبته ابن جني اللغوي المعتزلي
> قال المثبتون: أنكره الفارسي اللغوي المعتزلي
> ==========================
> ...


قلنا : إلى ماذا يعود تلك الضمائر ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> قلنا : إلى ماذا يعود تلك الضمائر ؟


أي ضمائر يا مولانا؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> إذا كان إثبات المجاز حجة لأهل الكلام في رد منهج أهل السنة في الصفات
> فلماذا ينكره أبو علي الفارسي المتهم بالاعتزال؟
> ولماذا يشتهر إنكاره عن أبي إسحاق الإسفراييني الأصولي الأشعري؟


سؤال خطأ ، لأنه ليس بحجة لهم أصلا في ردهم السنة ، بل هي عليهم .
ولعل الاسفراييني أنكره بناء على مذهب الأشعري في أن اللغة توقيفية لا وضعية .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أي ضمائر يا مولانا؟


أنكر(ه) . . . أثبتـ(ـه) .
لا يقال : الضمائر تعود إلى (المجاز الاصطلاحي) ،
لأننا سألنا قبل ذلك عن تعريفه : "ما هو (المجاز الاصطلاحي) عند قائل هذا الكلام ؟"

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أنكر(ه) . . . أثبتـ(ـه) .


سبحان الله
هل ما زلتَ لا تعلم أحدا من متأخري أهل السنة ينكر المجاز؟
أم ما زلتَ لا تعلم أحدا من متأخري أهل السنة يثبت المجاز؟
مسلّمتان فلا أدري عن أيّهما تسأل؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

سؤالي عن تعريف (المجاز الاصطلاحي) في كلامكم .
وهذا سؤالي سؤالي منذ أيااااااام ولم يلق جوابا .

تقولون :
--------------------------------------------
قال منكرو المجاز: أول مَن أثبت المجاز الاصطلاحي هم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم من أهل الكلام
قال مثبتو المجاز: وأول مَن أنكر المجاز الاصطلاحي هم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم من أهل الكلام
--------------------------------------------

ما هو (المجاز الاصطلاحي) في ذلكم السطرين ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> سؤالي عن تعريف (المجاز الاصطلاحي) في كلامكم .
> وهذا سؤالي سؤالي منذ أيااااااام ولم يلق جوابا .
> تقولون :
> --------------------------------------------
> قال منكرو المجاز: أول مَن أثبت المجاز الاصطلاحي هم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم من أهل الكلام
> قال مثبتو المجاز: وأول مَن أنكر المجاز الاصطلاحي هم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم من أهل الكلام
> --------------------------------------------
> ما هو (المجاز الاصطلاحي) في ذلكم السطرين ؟


هذه مشكلة الفريقين
فالذين أثبتوا المجاز لم يتفقوا على وضع حدٍّ واضح للمجاز
والذين أنكروه لم يتفقوا على الحدّ المعيّن الذي ينكرونه

----------


## عيد فهمي

فشيخ الإسلام يجعل من أمثلة المجاز المشهورة:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: واسأل القرية :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ويجعل القول بحذف المضاف هو قول مثبتة المجاز مع أن هذا القول مأثور عن المتقدمين كالشافعي وأبي عبيدة وسيبويه وغيرهم
فإذا قال المثبت: هذا دليل على أن هؤلاء يقولون بالمجاز
قال المنكر: إنما مقصدهم الجائز والتجوّز والاتساع والتوسع.
فإذا قال المثبت: العبرة بالمعنى لا باللفظ مع أن مِن هؤلاء من سمّاه مجازا كالإمام أحمد وأبي عبيدة والدارمي والبخاري وغيرهم
قال المنكر: لكنهم لم يقصدوا به المجاز الاصطلاحي
فإذا قال المثبت: وما هو المجاز الاصطلاحي الذي تنفيه؟
قال المنكر: هو المجاز الاصطلاحي الذي تثبته
أليس هذا اضطرابا ودَورا و....؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ونكتة المسألة : التفريق بين ما سموه (مجاز اللغة) في الألفاظ المفردة ، وبين ما سموه (مجاز الإسناد).
> وكلام منكري التقسيم وارد على الأول . . والمثال الذي أتيتم به من الثاني لا الأول .
> أرجوا أن قد اتضح وجه الاعتراض العلمي من كلامي . وأفوض أمري إلى الله . . .


من قال هذا يا أخي الكريم؟
كلام منكري التقسيم وارد على الثاني كما هو وارد على الأول.
فهل لديكم ما يبين ما تفضلتم بذكره؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بغض النظر عن مسألة المجاز، إلا أن الاعتراض بـ(عدم وجود حد فاصل بين ما يسمى مجازا وما لا يسمى) فيه نظر.
لأن كثيرًا من الحدود عند أهل العلم معترَضة وفيها تداخل، ومع ذلك لا يمكن أحدا أن يطعن فيها بمثل هذا؛ لأن هناك أشياء متفق عليها عندهم أنها من المجاز وأشياء متفق عليها عندهم أنها من الحقيقة، ولا يضرهم بعد ذلك أن يكون هناك أشياء يختلف فيها، أو يشتبه في دخولها تحت أحد القسمين؛ لأن التقسيم اصطلاحي في الأساس.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قال منكرو المجاز: أول مَن أثبت المجاز الاصطلاحي هم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم من أهل الكلام
> قال مثبتو المجاز: وأول مَن أنكر المجاز الاصطلاحي هم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم من أهل الكلام


لو افترضنا أن أول من أنكر المجاز من غير أهل السنة فهذا لا يقدح في الإنكار إلا إذا ثبت رد أهل السنة في عصره عليه.
ولو افترضنا أن أول من أثبت المجاز من غير أهل السنة فهذا لا يقدح في الإثبات أيضا إلا إذا ثبت رد أهل السنة في عصره عليه.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> لو افترضنا أن أول من أنكر المجاز من غير أهل السنة فهذا لا يقدح في الإنكار إلا إذا ثبت رد أهل السنة في عصره عليه.
> ولو افترضنا أن أول من أثبت المجاز من غير أهل السنة فهذا لا يقدح في الإثبات أيضا إلا إذا ثبت رد أهل السنة في عصره عليه.


أحسنت يا مولانا
وهذا ما أدندن حوله
فأهل السنة لم ينفردوا بأحد القولين حتى يقال إن القائل بضده ليس من أهل السنة
فلا بد أن ينحصر البحث في نصرة أحد القولين بالأدلة العلمية دون التشنيع من أحد الطرفين على الآخر بكون هذا القول لا يقول به إلا أهل البدع
والله الموفق

----------


## عيد فهمي

> فأهل السنة لم ينفردوا بأحد القولين حتى يقال إن القائل بضده ليس من أهل السنة


ولعل ذلك يكون سببا من الأسباب التي دفعت بعض الفضلاء أن يسأل:
هل الخلاف بين مثبتي المجاز ومنكريه له ثمرة عملية ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> سؤال خطأ ، لأنه ليس بحجة لهم أصلا في ردهم السنة ، بل هي عليهم .


لم أفهم هذا السطر!!!

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هذه مشكلة الفريقين
> فالذين أثبتوا المجاز لم يتفقوا على وضع حدٍّ واضح للمجاز
> والذين أنكروه لم يتفقوا على الحدّ المعيّن الذي ينكرونه


أما المجازيون ، فهذه مشكلة لهم حقا . حيث أراد بعضهم أن يثبتوا شيئا لم يبينوا ماهيته .
وأما المنكرون ، فلا ! لأنا بينا ما هو المنكر وما هو الذي لا ننكره - كما سلف من مشاركاتي .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> فشيخ الإسلام يجعل من أمثلة المجاز المشهورة: واسأل القرية ويجعل القول بحذف المضاف هو قول مثبتة المجاز مع أن هذا القول مأثور عن المتقدمين كالشافعي وأبي عبيدة وسيبويه وغيرهم
> فإذا قال المثبت: هذا دليل على أن هؤلاء يقولون بالمجاز
> قال المنكر: إنما مقصدهم الجائز والتجوّز والاتساع والتوسع.
> فإذا قال المثبت: العبرة بالمعنى لا باللفظ مع أن مِن هؤلاء من سمّاه مجازا كالإمام أحمد وأبي عبيدة والدارمي والبخاري وغيرهم
> قال المنكر: لكنهم لم يقصدوا به المجاز الاصطلاحي
> فإذا قال المثبت: وما هو المجاز الاصطلاحي الذي تنفيه؟
> قال المنكر: هو المجاز الاصطلاحي الذي تثبته
> أليس هذا اضطرابا ودَورا و....؟


لا . . لا هناك دور إلا دور اقتراني .
نحن بينا المنكر من غيره في هذه القضية . فأين الدور ؟؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> بغض النظر عن مسألة المجاز، إلا أن الاعتراض بـ(عدم وجود حد فاصل بين ما يسمى مجازا وما لا يسمى) فيه نظر.
> لأن كثيرًا من الحدود عند أهل العلم معترَضة وفيها تداخل، ومع ذلك لا يمكن أحدا أن يطعن فيها بمثل هذا؛ لأن هناك أشياء متفق عليها عندهم أنها من المجاز وأشياء متفق عليها عندهم أنها من الحقيقة، ولا يضرهم بعد ذلك أن يكون هناك أشياء يختلف فيها، أو يشتبه في دخولها تحت أحد القسمين؛ لأن التقسيم اصطلاحي في الأساس.


كيف اتفقوا يا شيخنا الفاضل على شيء لم يدروا وصفه ؟؟
التقسيم الاصطلاحي مقبول بشرط أن يثبت فرق معقول بين أقسام تجتمع على مورد التقسيم . وأنى لهم ذلك ؟؟

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله رحمة واسعة :

(( ولم يوجد أيضا تقسيم الكلام إلى حقيقة ومجاز في كلام أئمة النحو واللغة، كأبي عمرو بن العلاء، وأبي عمرو الشيباني، وأبي زيد، والأصمعي، والخليل، وسيبويه، والكسائي، والفراء ولا يعلمه أحد من هؤلاء عن العرب‏.‏

وهذا يعلمه بالاضطرار من طلب علم ذلك، كما يعلم بالاضطرار عند العرب أنها لم تتكلم باصطلاح النحاة التي قسمت بعض الألفاظ فاعلا واللفظ الآخر مفعولا؛ ولفظا ثالثا مصدرا؛ وقسمت بعض الألفاظ‏:‏ معربا وبعضها مبنيا‏.‏ لكن يعلم أن هذا اصطلاح النحاة، لكنه اصطلاح مستقيم المعنى، بخلاف من اصطلح على لفظ الحقيقة والمجاز، فإنه اصطلاح حادث وليس بمستقيم في هذا المعنى؛ إذ ليس بين هذا وهذا فرق في نفس الأمر حتى يخص هذا بلفظ وهذا بلفظ بل أي معنى خصوا به اسم الحقيقة وجد فيما سموه مجازا وأي معنى خصوا به اسم المجاز يوجد فيما سموه حقيقة، ولا يمكنهم أن يأتوا بما يميز بين النوعين ‏.‏

وليسوا مطالبين بما يقال‏:‏ أن حد الحقيقى مركب من الجنس والفصل؛ فإن لو كان حقا لم يطالبوا به، فكيف إذا كان باطلا‏؟‏ بل المطلوب التمييز بين المسميين، وهو معنى الحد اللفظى، كما يميز بين مسمي الاسم المعرب والمبنى، والفاعل والمفعول؛ ويميز بين مسميات سائر الأسماء، فيطالبون بما يميزون بين ما سموه حقيقة وما سموه مجازا، وهذا منتف في نفس الأمر، إذ ليس في نفس الأمر نوعأن ينفصل أحدهما عن الآخر حتى يسمى هذا حقيقة وهذا مجازا‏.‏ وهذا بحث عقلى غير البحث اللفظى؛ فإنهم يعترفون بأن النزاع في المسألة لفظى‏.‏

وقد ظنوا أن هذا التسمية والفرق منقول عن العرب وغلطوا في ذلك، كما يغلط من يظن أن هذه التسمية والفرق يوجد في كلام الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة العلم، وأن هذه ذكره الشافعى أو غيره من العلماء، أوتكلم به وأحد من هؤلاء؛ فإن هذا غلط، يشبه أن الواحد تربى على اصطلاح اصطلحه طائفة فيظن أن المتقدمين من أهل العلم كان هذا اصطلاحهم‏.‏

ومن ظن أن العرب قسمت هذا التقسيم أو أن هذا أخذ عنها توقيف، كما يوجد في كلام طائفة من المصنفين في أصول الفقه فغلطه أظهر، وقد وجد في كلام طائفة كأبي الحسين البصرى والقاضى أبي الطيب والقاضي أبي يعلى وغيرهم‏.‏

وأعجب من هذا دعوى تواتر هذا عن أهل الوضع وعن أهل الأعصار لم يزل يتناقل في أقوالها وكتبها عن أهل الوضع تسمية هذا حقيقة وهذا مجازا، وهذا التواتر الذي ادعاه لا يمكنه ولا غيره أن يأتي بخبر وأحد فضلا عن هذا التواتر الذي ادعاه ‏. ))

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أحسنت يا مولانا
> وهذا ما أدندن حوله
> فأهل السنة لم ينفردوا بأحد القولين حتى يقال إن القائل بضده ليس من أهل السنة
> فلا بد أن ينحصر البحث في نصرة أحد القولين بالأدلة العلمية دون التشنيع من أحد الطرفين على الآخر بكون هذا القول لا يقول به إلا أهل البدع
> والله الموفق


ومن الذي قال إن هذا خلاف عقدي حتى يلزم التعليق بمثل هذا الكلام يا شيخنا الحبيب ؟؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ==============================
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نضال مشهود مشاهدة المشاركة
> ونكتة المسألة : التفريق بين ما سموه (مجاز اللغة) في الألفاظ المفردة ، وبين ما سموه (مجاز الإسناد).
> وكلام منكري التقسيم وارد على الأول . . والمثال الذي أتيتم به من الثاني لا الأول .
> أرجوا أن قد اتضح وجه الاعتراض العلمي من كلامي . وأفوض أمري إلى الله . . .
> ==============================
> من قال هذا يا أخي الكريم؟
> كلام منكري التقسيم وارد على الثاني كما هو وارد على الأول.
> فهل لديكم ما يبين ما تفضلتم بذكره؟


هذا ما علمت حتى الآن ، فإن الإسناد لأدنى مناسبة (بشرط عدم اللبس)
وإلا ، فليتفضل بذكره من وجد غير ذلك . .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ==============================  ======
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نضال مشهود مشاهدة المشاركة
> سؤال خطأ ، لأنه ليس بحجة لهم أصلا في ردهم السنة ، بل هي عليهم .
> ==============================  ======
> لم أفهم هذا السطر!!!


مهما حاولوا الاتكاء على (الحقيقة) و(المجاز) ، فليسوا بناجحين في ردهم السنة بها ،
وهذا من أعظم حكمة الله ورحمته في خلقة وأمره . . .
فكلما احتج مبطل بشيء من الدليل - سمعيا أو عقليا - ظهر بطلانه من نفس ذلك الدليل بعينه .
فسبحان من لا ينام ولا يسهو ، جل جلاله !

----------


## نضال مشهود

وعذري على التأخر في الرد ، فأخوك مسه الضر هذه الأيام ، والله أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هذا ما علمت حتى الآن ، فإن الإسناد لأدنى مناسبة (بشرط عدم اللبس)
> وإلا ، فليتفضل بذكره من وجد غير ذلك . .


قال شيخ الإسلام كما في (مجموع الفتاوى) :

((وإذا كان كذلك فنقول المنفى قدرة من سواه على الضر والنفع وأما قوله هذه ضره أقرب من نفعه فنقول أولا المنفى هو فعلهم بقوله مالا يضره ومالا ينفعه والمثبت إسم مضاف إليه فإنه لم يقل يضر أعظم مما ينفع بل قال لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه والشىء يضاف إلى الشىء بأدنى ملابسة فلا يجب أن يكون الضر والنفع المضافين من باب إضافة المصدر إلى الفاعل بل قد يضاف المصدر من جهة كونه إسما كما تصاف سائر الأسماء وقد يضاف إلى محله وزمانه ومكانه وسبب حدوثه وإن لم يكن فاعلا كقوله بل مكر الليل والنهار ولا ريب أن بين المعبود من دون الله وبين ضرر عابديه تعلق يقتضى الإضافة كأنه قيل لمن شره أقرب من خيره وخسارته أقرب من ربحه فتدبر هذا ولو جعل هو فاعل الضر بهذا لأنه سبب فيه لا لأنه هو الذى فعل الضرر .
وهذا كقول الخليل عن الأصنام رب أنهن أضللن كثيرا من الناس فنسب الإضلال إليهن والإضلال هو ضرر لمن أضللنه وكذلك قوله وما زادوهم غير تتبيت وهذا كما يقال أهلك الناس الدرهم والدينار وأهلك النساء الأحمران الذهب والحرير كما يقال للمحبوب المعشوق الذى تضر محبته وعشقه إنه عذب هذا وأهلكه وأفسده وقتله وعثره وإن كان ذاك المحبوب قد لا يكون شاعرا بحال هذا البتة وكذلك يقال فى المحسود إنه يعذب حاسديه وإن كان لا شعور له بهم .
وفى الصحيحين عن عمرو بن عوف عن النبى أنه قال والله ما الفقر أخشى عليكم ولكن أخاف أن تبسط عليكم الدنيا كما بسطت على من كان قبلكم فتتنافسوا فيها كما تنافسوا فيها وتهلككم كما أهلكتم فجعل الدنيا المبسوطة هى المهلكة لهم وذلك بسبب حبها والحرص عليها والمنافسة فيها وإن كانت مفعولا بها لا إختيار لها فهكذا المدعو المعبود من دون الله الذى لم يأمر بعبادة نفسه إما لكونه جمادا وإما لكونه عبدا مطيعا لله من الملائكة والأنبياء والصالحين من الإنس والجن فما يدعى من دون الله هو لا ينفع ولا يضر لكن هو السبب فى دعاء الداعى له وعبادته إياه وعبادة ذاك ودعاؤه هو الذى ضره فهذا الضر المضاف إليه غير الضر المنفى عنه . ))

وأخشى بعد هذا أن يأتي آت يجازف فيقول : من قال هذا فقد قال بالمجاز شاء أم أبى !! والعياذ بالله من سوء الفهم .

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

> والذاكرة قد أفسدها كبر السن وانحناء الظهر.


الحمد لله وحده...
أضحك الله سنّك!

----------


## نضال مشهود

> من قال هذا يا أخي الكريم؟
> كلام منكري التقسيم وارد على الثاني كما هو وارد على الأول.
> فهل لديكم ما يبين ما تفضلتم بذكره؟


ومن كلام الشنقيطي - رحمه الله في (الأضواء) :

(( وقد بينا في رسالتنا المسماة منع جواز المجاز في المنزل للتعبد والإعجاز : أن ما يسميه البلاغيون مجاز النقص ، ومجاز الزيادة ، ليس بمجاز حتى عند جمهور القائلين بالمجاز من الأصوليين ، وأقمنا الدليل على ذلك ، وقرأ هذا الحرف ابن كثير : وكائن بألف بعد الكاف ، وبعد الألف همزة مكسورة ، فنون ساكنة وقرأه الباقون : وكأين بهمزة مفتوحة بعد الكاف بعدها ياء مكسورة مشددة فنون ساكنة . ومعنى القراءتين واحد ، فهما لغتان فصيحتان ، وقراءتان سبعيتان صحيحتان . ))

وهذا لم أدققه بعد .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ويبقى البحث بينه وبين أبي داود الظاهري (275هـ)
> ولا أُراه يثبت عن أبي داود الظاهري.


الصواب داود
وهو سبق قلم

----------


## عيد فهمي

*قال أبو الحسن الآمدي في "الإحكام":**(المسألة الثانية: اختلف الأصوليون في اشتمال اللغة على الأسماء المجازية؛ فنفاه الأستاذ أبو إسحاق ومن تابعه؛ وأثبته الباقون وهو الحق.)*
*فرد عليه ابن تيمية في "الحقيقة والمجاز":*
*(إن أراد بالباقين من الأصوليين كل من تكلم في أصول الفقه من السلف والخلف فليس الأمر كذلك)*
*ثم قال:*
*(وإن كان مقصوده بالأصولي من يعرف أصول الفقه...فكل مجتهد في الإسلام فهو أصولي)*
*ثم قال:
(وإن كان مقصود الأصوليين من جرد الكلام في أصول الفقه... فمعلوم أن أول من عرف أنه جرد الكلام في أصول الفقه هو الشافعي وهو لم يقسم الكلام إلى حقيقة ومجاز بل لا يعرف في كلامه مع كثرة استدلاله وتوسعه ومعرفته الأدلة الشرعية أنه سمى شيئا منه مجازا ولا ذكر في شيء من كتبه ذلك؛ لا في الرسالة ولا في غيرها.)
ثم قال:
(وإن قال الناقل عن كثير من الأصوليين: مرادي بذلك أكثر المصنفين في أصول الفقه من أهل الكلام والرأي كالمعتزلة والأشعرية وأصحاب الأئمة الأربعة فإن أكثر هؤلاء قسموا الكلام إلى حقيقة ومجاز.
قيل له : لا ريب أن هذا التقسيم موجود في كتب المعتزلة ومن أخذ عنهم وشابههم وأكثر هؤلاء ذكروا هذا التقسيم وأما من لم يكن كذلك فليس الأمر في حقه كذلك.
ثم يقال : ليس في هؤلاء إمام من أئمة المسلمين الذين اشتغلوا بتلقي الأحكام من أدلة الشرع )
وواضح جدا أن شيخ الإسلام يريد أن يلصق نشأة المجاز بالمعتزلة ومن تابعهم أو شابههم
والسؤال الآن:
هل اطّلع شيخ الإسلام على كلام الدارمي والبخاري وأبي حاتم؟
فإن كان الجواب: نعم -وهو المظنون بشيخ الإسلام- فلماذا لم يذكر هؤلاء وقد صرحّوا بلفظ ((المجاز)) ويوجّه كلامهم كما فعل مع الإمام أحمد وأبي عبيدة؟
وقد تناول ابن قتيبة (ت 276هـ) - وهو من أئمة أهل السنة - المجاز في كتابه ((تأويل مشكل القرآن)) وهو من أوائل من عالجه بوصفه مصطلح علمي بلاغي كما ذكر الأستاذ علي الجارم.
فتجده يقول في أوائل الكتاب:
(وللعرب المجازات في الكلام، ومعناها طرق القول ومآخذه ففيها الاستعارة والتمثيل والقلب والتقديم والتأخير والحذف والتكرار والإخفاء والإهار والتعريض والإفصاح والكناية والإيضاح ومخاطبة الواحد مخاطبة الجمع والجميع خطاب الواحد والواحد والجميع خطاب الاثنين والقصد بلفظ الخصوص لمعنى العموم وبلفظ العموم لمعنى الخصوص، مع أشياء كثيرة ستراها في أبواب المجاز إن شاء الله.
وبكل هذه المذاهب نزل القرآن، ولذلك لا يقدر أحد من التراجم على أن ينقله إلى شيء من الألسنة كما نقل الإنجيل عن السريانية إلى الحبشية والرومية وترجمت التوراة والزبور وسائر كتب الله تعالى بالعربية؛ لأن العجم لم تتسع في المجاز اتساع العرب.)
ولذلك فهو يرى أن:
(المجاز أسلوب من أساليب العرب تعبر به عن المعاني )
لكنه يعني به المجاز الذي نعرفه بلا ريب -بغض النظر عن حدّه - فقد تعرّض إلى الردّ على منكري المجاز فقال:
(وشبهتهم أن ذلك دربا من الكذب. فلو أُخِذ بكلامهم هذا لكان أكثر كلامنا كذبا. ومثال على ذلك قوله تعالى : وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ وقوله تعالى: جِدَاراً يُرِيدُ أَن يَنقَضّ فإنهم زعموا انه كذب لأن القرية لا تُسأل و الجدار لا يريد وهذا من أشنع جهالاتهم وسوء نظرهم وقلة أفهامهم ولو كان المجاز كذبا وكل فعل ينسب إلى غير الحيوان باطلا لكان أكثر كلامنا فاسدا؛ لأننا نقول: نبت البقل وطالت الشجرة وأينعت الثمرة ورخص السعر. والله تعالى يقول: فَإِذَا عَزَمَ الأمْرُ والأمر لا يَعزم وإنما يُعزم عليه ويقول: فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تّجَارَتُهُمْ والتجارة لاتربح إنما يُربح فيها, فكل هذه المسائل على سبيل التجوز)
وردّه على منكري المجاز، واستدلاله بمثال: وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ وهو نفس المثال الذي اختاره ابن تيمية للردّ على مثبتي المجاز  يصيح بشيء بين السطور والله أعلم
*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> الحمد لله وحده...
> أضحك الله سنّك!


وإياك أخي الكريم
ولا تنسوني أنتم وجميع الأحباب من صالح دعائكم في هذه الأيام بتفريج الكرب وذهاب الغم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يبدو أن النقل عن أبي علي الفارسي فيه نظر ؛ يدل على ذلك ما قاله في الحجة :

(( واعلم أن الإضافة إلى يوم الدين في كلتا القراءتين من باب:
............... يا سارق الليلة أهل الدار .................
اتُّسِع في الظرف فنصب نصب المفعول به، ثم وقعت الإضافة إليه على هذا الحد، وليس إضافة اسم الفاعل هاهنا إلى اليوم كإضافة المصدر إلى الساعة في قوله {وعنده علم الساعة} لأن الساعة مفعول بها على الحقيقة، وليس على أن جعل الظرف مفعولا به على السعة )).

فجعل (الحقيقة) في مقابل (السعة)، وهذا واضح في التقسيم .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> يبدو أن النقل عن أبي علي الفارسي فيه نظر ؛ يدل على ذلك ما قاله في الحجة :
> 
> (( واعلم أن الإضافة إلى يوم الدين في كلتا القراءتين من باب:
> ............... يا سارق الليلة أهل الدار .................
> اتُّسِع في الظرف فنصب نصب المفعول به، ثم وقعت الإضافة إليه على هذا الحد، وليس إضافة اسم الفاعل هاهنا إلى اليوم كإضافة المصدر إلى الساعة في قوله {وعنده علم الساعة} لأن الساعة مفعول بها على الحقيقة، وليس على أن جعل الظرف مفعولا به على السعة )).
> 
> فجعل (الحقيقة) في مقابل (السعة)، وهذا واضح في التقسيم .


جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة
وقد كنت متشككا في نسبة الإنكار إليه لكثرة ما نقل ابن جني عنه ولم يشر إلى ذلك مجرّد إشارة.
بل لعل في نقلي التالي ما يؤكد ما وصلتم إليه:
قال ابن جني في الخصائص (ج2/ص449):
((قال لى أبو علي: قولنا: قام زيد. بمنزلة قولنا: خرجت فإذا الأسد. ومعناه أن قولهم: خرجت فإذا الأسد. تعريفه هنا تعريف الجنس، كقولك: الأسد أشد من الذئب. وأنت لا تريد أنك (خرجت وجميع الأُسْد) التي يتناولها الوهم على الباب. هذا محال واعتقاده اختلال. وإنما أردت: خرجت فإذا واحد من هذا الجنس بالباب. فوضعت لفظ الجماعة على الواحد مجازا لما فيه من الاتساع والتوكيد والتشبيه. أما الاتساع فإنك وضعت اللفظ المعتاد للجماعة على الواحد. وأما التوكيد فلأنك عظمت قدر ذلك الواحد بأن جئت بلفظه على اللفظ المعتاد للجماعة. وأما التشبيه فلأنك شبهت الواحد بالجماعة لأن كل واحد منها مثله في كونه أسدا.))
وقد يكون الكلام الأخير كلام ابن جني فهو دائما لا يفرق بين نهاية كلام شيوخه وبداية كلامه، لكن غالب الظن أنه كلام أبي علي وهو مقتضى السياق فيكون نصًّا صريحا في أنه يثبت المجاز.
وحتى لو كان الأخير كلام ابن جني فلو كان فعلا أبو علي الفارسي ينكر المجاز للزم ابن جني التنبيه على ذلك في هذا الموضع أكثر من غيره.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

( أبو إسحاق الإسفراييني ) الذي هو من أشهر من نسب له القول بإنكار المجاز ، من أئمة الأشاعرة ، ومن أصحاب أبي الحسن  الأشعري رحم الله الجميع .
وأنا عندي شك في صحة نسبة القول بإنكار المجاز له ، مع شهرة ذلك عنه في كتب الأصول .
والمشكلة أن مصنفاته غير موجودة فيما أعلم ليُنظر فيها .
ولكن أيا ما كان الأمر ، فمن الواضح أنه لو كان أنكر المجاز، فلا يمكن أن يكون إنكاره مبنيا على الأدلة التي ذكرها شيخ الإسلام؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام نفسه نقل عنه ما يناقض هذه الأدلة؛ فمن ذلك قوله ( حقيقة الإيمان في اللغة التصديق ) .
وحتى مسألة الوضع الأول في اللغات لم ينكرها الأستاذ أبو إسحاق ، ولكنه قال: الوضع الأول من الله، والتتمة من الناس.

فمن كان عنده مزيد علم بهذا الأمر فليؤد زكاة العلم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سبحان الله !
كتبتُ هذا الكلام ، ثم رأيت إمام الحرمين قال في التلخيص [كما في البحر المحيط]: (( والظن بالأستاذ أنه لا يصح عنه )) !

وأيضا فقد نقل أرباب الأصول أقوالا له فيها إثبات المجاز ؛
كقوله : ( الظاهر هو المجاز ، والنص هو الحقيقة ) ، وكذلك قوله في الاستثناء، وغيرها .

----------


## عيد فهمي

وفقك الله
وأنا أميل إلى ما قاله إمام الحرمين من عدم صحة نسبة هذا القول للإسفراييني
لكن إنكار المجاز متقدم على ذلك فقد ردّ ابن قتيبة على منكري المجاز في (مشكل القرآن)
ويبقى السؤال: مَن أول مَن أنكره؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> بواسطة عيد فهمي 
> وقد تناول ابن قتيبة(ت 627هـ)


سبق قلم والصواب (ت276هـ)

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

فائدة في المجاز الذي أنكره الظاهرية ومثال القرية

قال في رفع الحاجب (1/411):
وظاهر النقل عمن أنكره من الظاهرية أنهم ينكرون مجاز الاستعارة كما صرح به ابن داود في كتابه "الوصول " قال: بدليل "ليس كمثله شيء" وهو مجاز زيادة
ولك أن تقول : سبق أن مجاز الزيادة ليس في محل الخلاف ، وقد قررت الزيادة بأن الكاف
زائدة....
ثم قال:
قال : "واسأل القرية" على رأي من يقول: إنه عبر بالقرية عن أهلها إطلاقا لاسم المحل على الحال
ولا ينبغي لك أن تقرره على أن التقدير: أهل القرية وإن كان هو المذكور في "المنتهى" إذ يصير مجاز حذف وابن داود لا ينكره كما عرفت...

----------


## أبو عبد الله البيلى

عفوا مشايخى: أريد أن أفهم لكى أتابع، هل موطن النزاع الأخير هو استخدام لفظة " كلمة" للدلالة على لفظ مفرد أم استخدام لفظة "كلمة" للدلالة على لفظ واحد سواء كان مفردا أو جمعا؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

والشيخ الشنقيطي أيضا في منع جواز المجاز تكلم عما يسمى مجاز الزيادة والحذف ، وأنه ليس بمجاز عند الأكثرين .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> والشيخ الشنقيطي أيضا في منع جواز المجاز تكلم عما يسمى مجاز الزيادة والحذف ، وأنه ليس بمجاز عند الأكثرين .


فيبقى الكلام على ما دندن حوله شيخ الإسلام وبالغ في إنكاره
وهو إطلاق الأسد على الحيوان المعروف والإنسان الشجاع
وكذا إطلاق الحمار على البهيمة المعروفة والإنسان البليد
ونظير هذين المثالين

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> فائدة في المجاز الذي أنكره الظاهرية ومثال القرية
> قال في رفع الحاجب (1/411):
> وظاهر النقل عمن أنكره من الظاهرية أنهم ينكرون مجاز الاستعارة كما صرح به ابن داود في كتابه "الوصول " قال: بدليل "ليس كمثله شيء" وهو مجاز زيادة
> ولك أن تقول : سبق أن مجاز الزيادة ليس في محل الخلاف ، وقد قررت الزيادة بأن الكاف
> زائدة....
> ثم قال:
> قال : "واسأل القرية" على رأي من يقول: إنه عبر بالقرية عن أهلها إطلاقا لاسم المحل على الحال
> ولا ينبغي لك أن تقرره على أن التقدير: أهل القرية وإن كان هو المذكور في "المنتهى" إذ يصير مجاز حذف وابن داود لا ينكره كما عرفت...


تنبيه: يشكل عليه ما تقدم عن ابن سريج فإنه احتج على ابن داود بمجاز الحذف فيقال لو لم يكن ينكره لما احتج عليه به 
ويقال من كان في عصر العالم وناظره أعلم بمذهبه من غيره
ويؤيده ما تقدم من النقل عن أصول الفتوى للداودي إذ جعل ابن داود مجاز الحذف من قول خصومه

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هل مناظرة ابن سريج لداود ثابتة بالنقل الصحيح ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

مناظرات ابن سريج لابن داود كثيرة مشهورة في كتب التراجم 
ونقل الأئمة بعضا منها تارة بالإسناد وتارة بالإرسال كما في التبصرة للشيرازي والبحر للزركشي وحاشية العطار على شرح جمع الجوامع والتاريخ لابن عساكر والسير للذهبي والطبقات للسبكي والوافي للصفدي وغيرها كثير
ولابن سريج أكثر من كتاب في الرد عليه
كل ذلك يغني عن طلب الإسناد في أفرادها والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

إذا ثبتت هذه المناظرة لابن سريج ففيها أمر مهم جدا ، لعله أكثر أهمية من أصل مسألة المجاز .
وهي مسألة أن ( المجاز يصح إطلاق نفيه ) ، فقد ترى ابن سريج في المناظرة أطلق نفي المجاز ، وهو وارد في القرآن .
وقد رأيت الكرجي القصاب في ( نكت القرآن ) يطلق نفي المجاز كثيرا .
وقد ورد عن أئمة التفسير من السلف أيضا أشياء تشبه هذا ، كما ورد عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى : {سنفرغ لكم أيها الثقلان}، وغيره.

فلعل من الأفضل أن نبحث عن مسألة أول من قال إن المجاز يصح نفيه .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال شيخ الإسلام في الفتاوى  20 / 463 :
(( وهذا غلط وافقوا فيه أولئك لكن أولئك يقولون : هنا محذوف تقديره : واسأل أهل القرية . وأولئك يقولون : بل المراد واسأل الجدران ))

ما المراد بـ( أولئك ) الأولى ، وما المراد بـ( أولئك ) الثانية .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> إذا ثبتت هذه المناظرة لابن سريج ففيها أمر مهم جدا ، لعله أكثر أهمية من أصل مسألة المجاز .
> وهي مسألة أن ( المجاز يصح إطلاق نفيه ) ، فقد ترى ابن سريج في المناظرة أطلق نفي المجاز ، وهو وارد في القرآن .
> وقد رأيت الكرجي القصاب في ( نكت القرآن ) يطلق نفي المجاز كثيرا .
> وقد ورد عن أئمة التفسير من السلف أيضا أشياء تشبه هذا ، كما ورد عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى : {سنفرغ لكم أيها الثقلان}، وغيره.
> 
> فلعل من الأفضل أن نبحث عن مسألة أول من قال إن المجاز يصح نفيه .


وفقكم الله
وماذا في ذلك؟
الحقيقة أيضا يصحّ نفيها!
قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: *وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى*
*فأثبت للنبي  الرمي ونفاه عنه أيضا، ولا يقول أحد: إن نسبة الرمي للنبي  مجاز*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى - (ج 20 / ص 466)
(( ولكن قد يقال: في الكلام محذوف تقديره: وقت الحج أشهر معلومات ومن عادة العرب الحسنة في خطابها أنهم يحذفون من الكلام ما يكون المذكور دليلا عليه اختصارًا كما أنهم يوردون الكلام بزيادة تكون مبالغة في تحقيق المعنى . فالأول كقوله : { أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق } فمعلوم أن المراد فضرب فانفلق لكن لم يحتج إلى ذكر ذلك في اللفظ إذ كان قوله : قلنا : ( أن اضرب ) ؛ فانفلق : دليلا على أنه ضرب فانفلق . وكذلك قوله : { من آمن } تقديره بر من آمن أو صاحب من آمن . وكذلك قوله : { الحج أشهر } أي : أوقات الحج أشهر فالمعنى متفق عليه لكن الكلام في تسمية هذا مجازا. وقول القائل : نفس الحج ليس بأشهر ؛ إنما يتوجه لو كان هذا مدلول الكلام ؛ وليس كذلك بل مدلوله عند من تكلم به أو سمعه: أن أوقات الحج أشهر معلومات )) .

أولا: هذا الكلام من شيخ الإسلام يشير إلى أن النزاع لفظي.
ثانيا: ظاهر من هذا النص أن بعض الكلام يحتاج إلى تقدير وبعضه لا يحتاج إلى تقدير، وهذا واضح معقول في التقسيم ، خلافا لما ذكر شيخ الإسلام أن التقسيم ليس فيه شيء معقول .
ثالثا: مدلول الكلام عند كل من سمعه كما قال شيخ الإسلام، ولكن هذا المدلول تارة يطابق التقدير وتارة لا يطابق التقدير، وهذا الأمر لا ينكره شيخ الإسلام كما سبق ، فظهر وضوح التقسيم .
رابعا: لم يقل أحد من أصحاب المجاز إن المعنى المفهوم من العبارة ذلك، خلافا لما توحيه عبارة شيخ الإسلام ، ولكن النقاش في أن الكلام له لفظ وله مدلول، فتارة يكون المدلول مطابقا للفظ بغير احتياج لتقدير، وتارة يكون مخالفا للفظ ويحتاج إلى تقدير، وهذا واضح في التقسيم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وفقكم الله
> وماذا في ذلك؟
> الحقيقة أيضا يصحّ نفيها!
> قال الله تعالى: *وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى*
> *فأثبت للنبي  الرمي ونفاه عنه أيضا، ولا يقول أحد: إن نسبة الرمي للنبي  مجاز*



الحقيقة يصح نفيها باعتبار المجاز ، والمجاز يصح نفيه باعتبار الحقيقة .
هذا الكلام متفق عليه ، ولا إشكال فيه ، كما ذكر ابن القيم والشنقيطي وغيرهما.

ولكن الكلام في أنهم يقولون ( المجاز يصح إطلاق نفيه ) أي بغير قرينة .
وهذا الكلام أنكره شيخ الإسلام وبالغ في إنكاره ، وكلامه في هذا الموضع فيه إشكال عندي ؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام أصلا ذكر أن الكلام لا يوجد قط من غير قرينة تبين المراد منه ، فإذا كان هذا صحيحا ، فالذي ينفي المجاز في موضع من المواضع لا بد أن يقترن بكلامه ما يدل على مراده ، فإن اقترن به قرائن تدل على مراده فقد صار إذن من المقيد لا من المطلق ، فكيف يقال ( إن قولهم "المجاز يصح إطلاق نفيه" باطل )، وهذا الإطلاق غير متصور أصلا عند شيخ الإسلام؟!

هذا موضع مشكل عندي في كلام شيخ الإسلام.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> الحقيقة يصح نفيها باعتبار المجاز ، والمجاز يصح نفيه باعتبار الحقيقة .
> هذا الكلام متفق عليه ، ولا إشكال فيه ، كما ذكر ابن القيم والشنقيطي وغيرهما.
> 
> ولكن الكلام في أنهم يقولون ( المجاز يصح إطلاق نفيه ) أي بغير قرينة .
> وهذا الكلام أنكره شيخ الإسلام وبالغ في إنكاره ، وكلامه في هذا الموضع فيه إشكال عندي ؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام أصلا ذكر أن الكلام لا يوجد قط من غير قرينة تبين المراد منه ، فإذا كان هذا صحيحا ، فالذي ينفي المجاز في موضع من المواضع لا بد أن يقترن بكلامه ما يدل على مراده ، فإن اقترن به قرائن تدل على مراده فقد صار إذن من المقيد لا من المطلق ، فكيف يقال ( إن قولهم "المجاز يصح إطلاق نفيه" باطل )، وهذا الإطلاق غير متصور أصلا عند شيخ الإسلام؟!
> 
> هذا موضع مشكل عندي في كلام شيخ الإسلام.


وهناك موضع آخر مشكل عندي في كلامه
فقد قال رحمه الله:
(*من الأمثلة المشهورة لمن يثبت المجاز في القرآن: {واسأل القرية} . قالوا المراد به أهلها فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه فقيل لهم : لفظ القرية والمدينة والنهر والميزاب ؛ وأمثال هذه الأمور التي فيها الحال والمحال كلاهما داخل في الاسم . ثم قد يعود الحكم على الحال وهو السكان وتارة على المحل وهو المكان وكذلك في النهر يقال: حفرت النهر وهو المحل . وجرى النهر وهو الماء . ووضعت الميزاب وهو: المحل . وجرى الميزاب وهو: الماء*)
وقال في موضع آخر:
(*وقوله : {أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط}؟ فنقول: لفظ الغائط في القرآن يستعمل في معناه اللغوي وهو: المكان المطمئن من الأرض ؛ وكانوا ينتابون الأماكن المنخفضة لذلك وهو الغائط كما يسمى خلاء لقصد قاضي الحاجة الموضع الخالي ويسمى مرحاضا لأجل الرحض بالماء ونحو ذلك والمجيء من الغائط اسم لقضاء الحاجة ؛ لأن الإنسان في العادة إنما يجيء من الغائط إذا قضى حاجته فصار اللفظ حقيقة عرفية يفهم منها عند الإطلاق التغوط فقد يسمون ما يخرج من الإنسان غائطا تسمية للحال باسم محله كما في قوله: جرى الميزاب)*
*وهذا ظاهره التناقض
*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

( منذر بن سعيد البلوطي ) توفي سنة 355 
ذكر شيخ الإسلام أن له مصنفا في إنكار المجاز ، وهو متقدم على أبي إسحاق الإسفراييني .
فهل هو من أهل السنة ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *وهذا ظاهره التناقض
> *


كنت أستشكل هذا الموضع، ثم اتضح عندي؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام قد قرر في بعض المواضع موافقته على أن الاستعمال قد يتغير وقتا بعد وقت، فلا مانع عند شيخ الإسلام أن يكون أحد الاستعمالين سابقا على الآخر، فكونهم سموا الغائط للمكان أولا ثم لما يخرج لا إشكال فيه عند شيخ الإسلام.
ولكن شيخ الإسلام يرى أن هذا لا يدل على التقسيم ، وهذا صحيح ؛ لأن هذا وارد على الحقائق أيضا ، فلم ينكر أحد تأخر بعض الحقائق عن بعض في الوضع .

وقد ناقشتُ طرفا من هذه المسألة في مبحث الاشتقاق ، وبينت أن أهل العلم في قولهم ( كذا مأخوذ من كذا ) لا يلزم أن يعنوا به التأخر الزمني.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا يظهر لي فرق بين كلام ( الإمام أحمد ) وبين كلام ( البخاري وعثمان الدارمي ) ، فأرجو ممن عنده فرق بينهما أن يوضحه .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> كنت أستشكل هذا الموضع، ثم اتضح عندي؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام قد قرر في بعض المواضع موافقته على أن الاستعمال قد يتغير وقتا بعد وقت، فلا مانع عند شيخ الإسلام أن يكون أحد الاستعمالين سابقا على الآخر، فكونهم سموا الغائط للمكان أولا ثم لما يخرج لا إشكال فيه عند شيخ الإسلام.
> ولكن شيخ الإسلام يرى أن هذا لا يدل على التقسيم ، وهذا صحيح ؛ لأن هذا وارد على الحقائق أيضا ، فلم ينكر أحد تأخر بعض الحقائق عن بعض.


ليست القضية في سبق الاستعمال ولكن في توصيف ذلك الاستعمال
ففي النقل الأول يري شيخ الإسلام أن الميزاب يطلق على الحال وعلى المحل معا
وفي الموضع الثاني يرى أن الميزاب يطلق على الماء من باب تسمية الحال باسم محله
وهذا موضع الإشكال

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أنا فهمت من كلامك أنك تستشكل هذا الكلام مع نفيه للمجاز، لا مطلق الاستشكال.
فإن كان كما فهمتُ، فلا إشكال كما سبق.
وإن كنت تعني مطلق الاستشكال فما علاقته بالموضوع الذي نحن فيه؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> قال شيخ الإسلام في الفتاوى 20 / 463 :
> (( وهذا غلط وافقوا فيه أولئك لكن أولئك يقولون : هنا محذوف تقديره : واسأل أهل القرية . وأولئك يقولون : بل المراد واسأل الجدران ))
> ما المراد بـ( أولئك ) الأولى ، وما المراد بـ( أولئك ) الثانية .


أولئك الأولى هم القائلون بمجاز الحذف فقوله: {واسأل القرية} معناه عندهم (واسأل أهل القرية) فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مكانه
وأولئك الثانية هم القائلون بمجاز تسمية الحال باسم محله فقوله: {واسأل القرية} معناه عندهم (واسأل الجدران) ولكن المقصود الناس بدلالة السؤال

----------


## عيد فهمي

وقد قال شيخ الإسلام بالأمرين في مواضع أخرى:
أما مجاز الحذف ففي قوله:
(*وقوله : {الحج أشهر معلومات} والأشهر ليست هي الحج ؟ فيقال : معلوم أن أوقات الحج أشهر معلومات ليس المراد أن نفس الأفعال هي الزمان ولا يفهم هذا أحد من اللفظ ولكن* قد يقال: في الكلام محذوف تقديره: (وقت الحج أشهر معلومات) ومن عادة العرب الحسنة في خطابها أنهم يحذفون من الكلام ما يكون المذكور دليلا عليه اختصارًا)
وأما مجاز تسمية الحال باسم محله ففي قوله:
(*وقوله : {أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط} فنقول: لفظ الغائط في القرآن يستعمل في معناه اللغوي وهو : المكان المطمئن من الأرض ؛ وكانوا ينتابون الأماكن المنخفضة لذلك وهو الغائط كما يسمى خلاء لقصد قاضي الحاجة الموضع الخالي ويسمى مرحاضا لأجل الرحض بالماء ونحو ذلك والمجيء من الغائط اسم لقضاء الحاجة ؛ لأن الإنسان في العادة إنما يجيء من الغائط إذا قضى حاجته فصار اللفظ حقيقة عرفية يفهم منها عند الإطلاق التغوط فقد يسمون ما يخرج من الإنسان غائطا تسمية للحال باسم محله*)
والفارق الوحيد بين كلام شيخ الإسلام وكلام مثبتة المجاز أنه لا يسميه مجازا
أليس هذا تناقضا؟
ألا ترى في ذلك استشكالا؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

وشيخ الإسلام ينفي في مواضع كثيرة أن يكون الخلاف مع مثبتي المجاز لفظيا مع انه يقول هنا:
(*وكذلك قوله: {الحج أشهر} أي: أوقات الحج أشهر. فالمعنى متفق عليه لكن الكلام في تسمية هذا مجازا)*
*ويقول أيضا:*
*(وقوله: {أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط} فنقول: لفظ الغائط في القرآن يستعمل في معناه اللغوي وهو: المكان المطمئن من الأرض؛  ... والمجيء من الغائط اسم لقضاء الحاجة؛ لأن الإنسان في العادة إنما يجيء من الغائط إذا قضى حاجته فصار اللفظ حقيقة عرفية يفهم منها عند الإطلاق التغوط فقد يسمون ما يخرج من الإنسان غائطا تسمية للحال باسم محله) فسماه: حقيقة عرفية وسماه غيره: مجازا.*
*فإن لم يكن هذا خلافا لفظيا فماذا نسميه؟*

----------


## عيد فهمي

وما الفارق بين أن أقول:
{الحج أشهر معلومات} تقديره (وقت الحج أشهر معلومات) كما قال شيخ الإسلام
وبين أن أقول:
{واسأل القرية} تقديره (واسأل أهل القرية) كما قال أهل المجاز
وما الفارق بين أن أقول:
{أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط} (الغائط) مستعمل في معناه اللغوي؛ وهو: المكان المطمئن من الأرض؛ وأطلق على ما يخرج من الإنسان (غائطا) تسمية للحال باسم محله. كما قال شيخ الإسلام 
وبين أن أقول: 
{واسأل القرية} (القرية) مستعملة في معناها اللغوي؛ وهو: المكان والجدران؛ وأطلق على من يسكنون (قرية) تسمية للحال باسم محله. كما قال أهل المجاز
هل من مجيب إجابة شافية؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الإجابة التي تظهر بادي الرأي أن هذا خلاف في اللفظ فقط ، فهؤلاء يسمونه مجازا ، وشيخ الإسلام يسميه حقيقة .
وهؤلاء يقولون : هذا خلاف الوضع الأول ، وهو يقول : لا يوجد وضع أول أصلا .
وهذا أيضا خلاف لفظي .

ولكن يعكر على هذا ما صرح به شيخ الإسلام في مواضع أن الخلاف غير لفظي .

ولكن يمكن أن يقال معنى قوله ( الخلاف غير لفظي ) أن هذا القول لما ظهر له مفاسد على أيدي الأشعرية صار خلافا حقيقيا من باب المآل لا من باب حقيقة الحال .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لكن إنكار المجاز متقدم على ذلك فقد ردّ ابن قتيبة على منكري المجاز في (مشكل القرآن)


لا يصح الاستناد إلى كلام ابن قتيبة في تقدم إنكار المجاز ؛ لأن ابن قتيبة لم يحك عن بعض العلماء أنهم أنكروا وقوع المجاز ، وإنما حكى عن قوم من الملاحدة أنهم يطعنون في القرآن من وجوه كذا وكذا .... ومنها المجاز بدعوى أنه كذب ، كما طعنوا فيه بالمتشابه بدعوى أنه تضليل لا بيان ، وطعنوا فيه باختلاف القراءات ، إلى غير ذلك . وهذا واضح من سياق كلامه .

وقد بحثت عن النص الذي تفضلتم بنقله في تأويل مشكل القرآن فلم أجده ، فيا ليتكم تذكرون الصفحة ، أعني النص الذي أوله ( وشبهتهم أن ذلك .... ) إلخ .

وفي كلام ابن قتيبة فائدة مهمة ، وهي أن أكثر اللغة مجاز كما قال ابن جني ، واشتهرت النسبة إليه بذلك حتى ظن كثيرون أنه تفرد بهذا القول أو أنه لم يسبق إليه .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وكلام ابن قتيبة واضح في أنه لا يعلم خلافًا في إثبات المجاز ؛ لأنه قال ( وقد تبين لمن قد عرف اللغة أن القول يقع فيه المجاز .... ) إلخ .
ولو كان ابن قتيبة يعرف عالمًا معتبرًا ينكر المجاز ما قال هذا القول ؛ لأنه ممن يقدرون أهل العلم ولا يطعنون على أحد منهم .

والكلام هنا عن معتقد ابن قتيبة وليس عن الوجود في نفس الأمر.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ( منذر بن سعيد البلوطي ) توفي سنة 355 
> ذكر شيخ الإسلام أن له مصنفا في إنكار المجاز ، وهو متقدم على أبي إسحاق الإسفراييني .
> فهل هو من أهل السنة ؟


قال الذهبي في السير (562/17):
"وقبل ذلك _ يعني قبل إدخال أبي ذر الهروي علم الكلام ومعتقد الأشعري _ كانت علماء المغرب لا يدخلون في الكلام بل يتقنون الفقه أو الحديث أو العربية ولا يخوضون في المعقولات وعلى ذلك كان الأصيلي وأبو الوليد بن الفرضي وأبو عمر الطلمنكي ومكي القيسي وأبو عمرو الداني وأبو عمر بن عبد البر والعلماء"

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> سبحان الله !
> كتبتُ هذا الكلام ، ثم رأيت إمام الحرمين قال في التلخيص [كما في البحر المحيط]: (( والظن بالأستاذ أنه لا يصح عنه )) !
> 
> وأيضا فقد نقل أرباب الأصول أقوالا له فيها إثبات المجاز ؛
> كقوله : ( الظاهر هو المجاز ، والنص هو الحقيقة ) ، وكذلك قوله في الاستثناء، وغيرها .



لعلّ هذا فيه بعد فاشتهار هذا الأمر عنه عند العلماء دليل على أن له أصلا وأن ثمت كلاما للأستاذ يفهم منه نفي المجاز وإلا من أين جاء هذا الذي اشتهر عنه أو يقال أنكر بعض أنواع المجاز أو ما هو المجاز الذي أنكره كما يفهم من كلام الغزالي في المنخول؟ 
ففيه بعد
_ لشهرة هذا عنه
_ وجود بعض النصوص المنقوله عنه وذكر العلماء لأدلته في نفي المجاز
منها: في رفع الحاجب (410/1):
"واحتج "المخالف" بأنه يخل بالتفاهم لتبادر الحقيقة عند الإطلاق وهو استبعاد لوجوده ولا يلزم منه عدم وجوده
(فائدة ):
الأستاذ لا ينكر استعمال الأسد للشجاع وأمثاله بل يشترط في ذلك القرينة ويسميه حينئذ حقيقة وانظره كيف علل باختلال الفهم ومع القرينة لا اختلال وإياك والاغترار بقول بعضهم : قد يحصل الاختلال مع القرينة أيضا وذلك عند عدم فهم السامع إياها فهو ساقط إذ عدم الفهم حينئذ لخلل قائم بالسامع وقائل هذا يحيل أن الأستاذ ينكر المجاز مع القرينة وليس كذلك وإنما ينكر تسميته مجازا كما عرفت والخلاف لفظي كما صرح به الكيا هراسي"

وقال في إرشاد الفحول:"وقد استدل _يعني الأستاذ_ بما هو أوهن من بيت العنكبوت فقال: "إنه لو كان المجاز واقعًا في لغة العرب لزم الإخلال بالتفاهم إذ قد تخفى القرينة" ...
وذكر هذا الدليل عن الأستاذ غير واحد كالزركشي في البحر 

فيظهر أن هذا الدليل استدل به الأستاذ حقيقة لا استدل له به ولو استدل له به لقالوا كعادتهم "احتج لهذا القول بكذا وكذا" 

أما ما ينقل عنه من أقوال يفهم منها إثبات المجاز فيمكن أن تحمل أنه قررها على سبيل التنزل بوقوع المجاز وهذا حصل ممن أنكر المجاز غيره 
كشأن من ينكر أي تقسيم اشتهر عند أهل العلم ثم يذكره في معرض الإثبات على سبيل التنزل كمن نفى تقسيم الدين إلى أصول وفروع والماء إلى ثلاثة أقسام ونحو هذا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ولكن هذا الحمل يا شيخنا الفاضل إنما يكون إذا كان عندنا نص كلامه الآخر الذي لا يحتمل التأويل كي نتخذه أصلا نرد إليه الكلام المحتمل ، وليس لدينا إلا كلام منقول عنه .
وأما احتَج واحتُج له ، فلا يخفى عليك يا شيخنا الفاضل أن هذا الأمر يتجوز فيه كثيرا عند حكاية المذاهب ، وهو عند الأصوليين كثير جدا .
وأظنك فضيلتكم قد حكيتم هذه الفائدة بعينها من قبل .

و قد نسب إنكار المجاز إلى كثيرين ثم ثبت ضد ذلك ، والمشكلة أصلا أن المسألة مشكلة ، لأن شيخ الإسلام طعن أصلا في وجود تعريف واضح للمجاز ، والذين نسبوا إنكار المجاز لأبي إسحاق لا يتكلمون على أصول شيخ الإسلام ، فهل هذا الذي أنكره هو ما يعنيه شيخ الإسلام؟ أو هو ينكر شيئا مشابها اختلط بسبب سوء الفهم ؟ لأن شيخ الإسلام ذكر أن كل مثبتة المجاز ليس عندهم فهم واضح لما يقولون ولا تفريق دقيق بين الأمرين ، فكيف مع ذلك نثق في فهمهم لكلام أبي إسحاق ؟
وشيخ الإسلام طعن في نقلهم عن غير أبي إسحاق في إثبات المجاز ، فأولى وأولى أن يطعن في نقلهم النفي ؛ لأن الخطأ في فهم كلام واحد أقرب بكثير من الخطأ في فهم كثيرين .

وفي جميع الأحوال ، فمما لا شك فيه أن الطريقة التي سلكها أبو إسحاق في إنكار المجاز ( إن سلمنا صحة ذلك عنه ) تختلف تماما عن طريقة شيخ الإسلام ، وما ذكره فعلا أوهى من بيوت العنكبوت ، وقد سلم بذلك شيخ الإسلام .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ولاحظ أيضا يا شيخنا الفاضل أن إنكار نسبة هذا القول متقدم ( من عهد إمام الحرمين ) ، فلا يصح الاستدلال بنقل الأصوليين المتأخرين عن ذلك كما لا يخفى عليكم .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ولكن أيا ما كان الأمر ، فمن الواضح أنه لو كان أنكر المجاز، فلا يمكن أن يكون إنكاره مبنيا على الأدلة التي ذكرها شيخ الإسلام؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام نفسه نقل عنه ما يناقض هذه الأدلة؛ فمن ذلك قوله ( حقيقة الإيمان في اللغة التصديق ) .
> وحتى مسألة الوضع الأول في اللغات لم ينكرها الأستاذ أبو إسحاق ، ولكنه قال: الوضع الأول من الله، والتتمة من الناس.
> 
> فمن كان عنده مزيد علم بهذا الأمر فليؤد زكاة العلم .


نعم هذا مسلم في ابن داود كما يفهم من ذكر أدلته في كتب الأصول
لكن بالنسبة لأبي إسحاق فقد قرأت له كلاما عن أصل الوضع وتسابق الحقائق بالنسبة للاستعمال ولكن فاتني الآن ولم أهتد إليه وأظنه في الإرشاد للشوكاني

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

الأصل الذي يرد إليه من كلامه ما نقلوه عنه من استدلاله باختلال الفهم بل صرح الشوكاني فحكاه على لسانه فقال:
"وقد استدل _يعني الأستاذ_ بما هو أوهن من بيت العنكبوت فقال: "إنه لو كان المجاز واقعًا في لغة العرب لزم الإخلال بالتفاهم إذ قد تخفى القرينة" ...
فهذا ما تواردهم على نسبة هذا الاستدلال لأبي إسحاق يدلّ على أن المنقول لفظه وكلامه وإلا كان بعيدا عن الأمانة العلمية 
لكن إنكار من أنكره يمكن أن يحمل على فهم معنى المجاز الذي أنكره الاستاذ لذلك جاءت عباراتهم باستبعاد صدوره من الأستاذ لمكانته كما في كلام الغزالي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسن الله إليك يا شيخنا الفاضل 
الذي أفهمه من الكلام المنقول غير ما سبق إلى فهمك يا شيخنا الفاضل ، فالذي يتبادر إلى ذهني أن هذا الكلام هو ملخص أو محصل كلامه ، لا أنه لفظه ؛ لأن عادة المصنفين في مثل هذه الأمور أن يكون كلامهم أطول من هذا ، لا سيما إن جاءوا بقول غير مشهور ، هذا ما يبدو لي فتأمل .
فالظاهر أن هذه العبارة تلخيص لكلامه لا أنها نص كلامه .
والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هل وقف أحد على أي معلومة عن كتاب ( منذر بن سعيد البلوطي ) أو أي كتاب غيره من كتب منكري المجاز ، أو أي موضع من كلام منكري المجاز من المتقدمين ؟
أتمنى أن أقف على نص واحد لأحد العلماء المتقدمين في إنكار المجاز ، أعني في كتبهم لا منقولا .
وأعني بالمتقدمين ما قبل شيخ الإسلام .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> نعم هذا مسلم في ابن داود كما يفهم من ذكر أدلته في كتب الأصول
> لكن بالنسبة لأبي إسحاق فقد قرأت له كلاما عن أصل الوضع وتسابق الحقائق بالنسبة للاستعمال ولكن فاتني الآن ولم أهتد إليه وأظنه في الإرشاد للشوكاني


وجدته في أصول ابن بَرهان (1/97) ونقله عنه السيوطي في المزهر(1/365) وهذا نصه ويحرر إن كان اختلط كلام ابن برهان بكلام الأستاذ:
"وعمدة الأستاذ أن حدَّ المجاز عند مُثْبتيه أنه كلُّ كلام تجوّزَ به عن موضوعه الأصلي إلى غير موضوعه الأصلي لنوع مقارنة بينهما في الذات أو في المعنى: أما المقارنة في المعنى فكَوَصْف الشجاعة والبلادة وأما في الذات فكتسمية المطر سماءً وتسمية الفَضلة غائطاً وعَذرَة والعَذرَة: فناء الدار والغائط: الموضع المطمئن من الأرض كانوا يرتادونه عند قضاء الحاجة فلما كَثُر ذلك نُقل الاسمُ إلى الفَضْلة 
وهذا يستدعي منقولاً عنه متقدّماً إليه متأخراً وليس في لغة العرب تقديمٌ وتأخير بل كلُّ زمان قُدّر أن العرب قد نطقَتْ فيه بالحقيقة فقد نطقت فيه بالمجاز لأن الأسماء لا تدلّ على مدلولاتها لذاتها إذ لا مُناسبة بين الاسم والمسمَّى ولذلك يجوز اختلافها باختلاف الأمم ويجوز تغييرها والثوب يسمى في لغة العرب باسمٍ وفي لغة العَجَم باسم آخر ولو سمّي الثوب فرسا ًوالفرس ثوباً ما كان ذلك مستحيلا ًبخلاف الأدلة العقلية فإنها تدلُّ لذواتها ولا يجوزُ اختلافها أما اللغة فإنها تدلُّ بوضع واصطلاح والعرب نطقت بالحقيقة والمجاز على وجه واحد فجعل هذا حقيقة وهذا مجازاً ضربٌ من التحكم فإن اسمَ السبع وضع للأسد كما وضع للرجل الشجاع 
وطريق الجواب عن هذا أنا نسلّم له..."ا.هـ

وابن برهان قبل ابن تيمية فعلم أن الكلام في أصل اللغات له علاقة بنفي المجاز قبل ابن تيمية وأيضا هذا يوضح لنا معنى المجاز الذي نفاه الأستاذ 
لكن هذا الذي ذكره ابن برهان يمكن أن يكون احتجاجا للأستاذ ظن أنه بنى نفي المجاز عليه لكن الأصل خلافه خاصة وأنه قبل ابن تيمية فعمن نقل هذا الاستدلال؟!!

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وقال أيضا ابن برهان بعد أن حكى مذهب الأستاذ في وضع اللغات:
وعمدة الأستاذ: أن القَدْر الذي يدعو به الإنسان غيره إلى التواضع لو ثبتَ اصطلاحاً لافْتَقَرَ إلى اصطلاحٍ آخر يتقدَّمه وهكذا فيتسلسل إلى ما لا نهاية له

ومذهب الأستاذ في وضع اللغة نقله الجويني في البرهان وهو قديم قريب من عصر الأستاذ مما يشعر أن الذي نقله عنه ابن برهان يمكن أن يكون قاله حقا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ولكن الأستاذ أبا إسحاق سلم بوجود الوضع الأول في الكلام الذي تفضلت بذكره، ولكنه يجعل الوضع شاملا للحقيقة والمجاز .
أما شيخ الإسلام فلا يسلم وجود وضع أول أصلا .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

مشكل..
هل يقول أن هناك وضع أول لكن غير معلوم أم لا يوجد وضع أول أصلا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذه التناقضات في المنقول عنه تشير إشارة واضحة أن كل ناقل إنما نقل بحسب فهمه ، ولم ينقل نص الكلام .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

شيخنا الكريم
سؤالي كان عن مذهب شيخ الإسلام لا الأستاذ أبي إسحاق

وهل ممكن أن تذكر لي خلاصة مذهب الأستاذ في وضع اللغات كما فهمته من المنقول عنه

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الظاهر من كلام شيخ الإسلام أنه ينفي الوضع الأول مطلقا، فاللغات ابتدئت عنده بالاستعمال مباشرة، ولا يوجد وضع سابق للاستعمال ، وهذه النقطة تحتاج مناقشة ؛ لأن كلام شيخ الإسلام فيها مشكل .

وأما مذهب أبي إسحاق فالظاهر من الكلام المنقول عنه أن اللغة وضعت في وقت واحد سواء منها ما يسمى حقيقة وما يسمى مجازا، فهو يقر بالوضع ولكنه ينكر وجود نقل إلى المجاز بالاستعمال ، من باب أنه لا دليل عليه ، وهذا الكلام أيضا مشكل .

>> هل من جواب عما ذكرته في المشاركة 190 ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> قال الذهبي في السير (562/17):
> "وقبل ذلك _ يعني قبل إدخال أبي ذر الهروي علم الكلام ومعتقد الأشعري _ كانت علماء المغرب لا يدخلون في الكلام بل يتقنون الفقه أو الحديث أو العربية ولا يخوضون في المعقولات وعلى ذلك كان الأصيلي وأبو الوليد بن الفرضي وأبو عمر الطلمنكي ومكي القيسي وأبو عمرو الداني وأبو عمر بن عبد البر والعلماء"


هذا عام
قال ابن الفرضي عنه: وكان بصيراً بالجدل، منحرفاً إلى مذهب أهل الكلام، لَهِجاً بالاحتجاج، ولذلك ما كان ينحل في إعتقاده الله مُجَازيه بها ومُحَاسِبه عنها"
وقال ابن حزم في الطوق" أنه كان متهما بالاعتزال" 
ومن السقطات التي وافق فيها أهل الاعتزال القول بأن النار غير مخلوقة الآن كما نقله عنه ابن عطية في المحرر وغيره
لكن يمكن أن تكون أصوله أصول أهل السنة ووافق المعتزلة في أشياء 
وقد كانت بينه وبين بعض المعتزلة مراسلات ذكره ابن حزم
لكن هل الاعتزال كان في ذاك العصر في الأندلس؟؟
*********

قاضي الأندلس الإمام منذر بن سعيد البلوطي/ مع تحقيق رسالتين مخطوطتين من تراثه/ تأليف: عبد الرحمن بن محمد الهيباوي السجلماسي/ دار البشائر الإسلامية/كتاب في 158 صفحة/ طبعة1423/2002
مااسم هاتين الرسالتين؟
*************
بما أن البلوطي ظاهري ففي الغالب يكون اعتماده على أدلة ابن داود في نفي المجاز

لعلّ في كتاب السجلماسي المذكور فائدة يا شيخنا وإلا فصعب إلا أن يوجد في كتب الظاهرية

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> ( منذر بن سعيد البلوطي ) توفي سنة 355 
> ذكر شيخ الإسلام أن له مصنفا في إنكار المجاز ، وهو متقدم على أبي إسحاق الإسفراييني .
> فهل هو من أهل السنة ؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا، وحياكم الله، وجزاكم خيرا
قال ابن الفرضي في ترجمة منذر سعيد البَلُّوطي: ( .. وكان بصيرا بالجدل، منحرفا إلى مذهب أهل الكلام، لهجا بالاحتجاج؛ ولذلك ما كان يَنْحَلُ في اعتقاده الله أشياء مجازيه بها، ومحاسبه عنها).اهـ. "تاريخ علماء الأندلس"، ترجمة رقم (1454).
تنبيه: ورد في سياق ترجمة منذر بن سعيد ذِكر: (داود بن على بن خلف العباسي). والصواب: (القياسي). كما في: "طبقات النحويين" لأبي بكر الزُّبَيدي، ووجه الصواب: أنه يذهب إلى إبطال القياس، واشتهر به، فنُسِبَ إليه، والله أعلم.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

تنبيه:
لم أطلع على مشاركة أخي الفاضل أمجـد، إلا بعد إرسال مشاركتي، ثم تفكرت هل أحذف مشاركتي، ثم رأيت الإبقاء عليها، وقد قيل: "والمكرَّر أحلى" (ابتسامة).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في شرح الورقات :
(( يعني هل يستطيع أن يقول شخص: منذر بن سعيد البلوطي -من كبار علماء السنة في المغرب في الأندلس- أنه معتزلي؛ لأنه يقول بفناء الجنة والنار؟ جهمي؟ هو جهمي أو فيه تجهّم؛ لأنه وافق الجهمية في هذه المسألة؟ نعم ))

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وقد بحثت عن النص الذي تفضلتم بنقله في تأويل مشكل القرآن فلم أجده ، فيا ليتكم تذكرون الصفحة ، أعني النص الذي أوله ( وشبهتهم أن ذلك .... ) إلخ .


نقلته من كتاب البلاغة الواضحة فتأويل المشكل ليس في متناول يدي الآن، فيمكن مراجعة ذلك

----------


## عيد فهمي

> هل وقف أحد على أي معلومة عن كتاب ( منذر بن سعيد البلوطي ) أو أي كتاب غيره من كتب منكري المجاز ، أو أي موضع من كلام منكري المجاز من المتقدمين ؟
> أتمنى أن أقف على نص واحد لأحد العلماء المتقدمين في إنكار المجاز ، أعني في كتبهم لا منقولا .
> وأعني بالمتقدمين ما قبل شيخ الإسلام .


غاية ليتها تُدرك!

----------


## عيد فهمي

> "وعمدة الأستاذ أن حدَّ المجاز عند مُثْبتيه أنه كلُّ كلام تجوّزَ به عن موضوعه الأصلي إلى غير موضوعه الأصلي لنوع مقارنة بينهما في الذات أو في المعنى: أما المقارنة في المعنى فكَوَصْف الشجاعة والبلادة وأما في الذات فكتسمية المطر سماءً وتسمية الفَضلة غائطاً وعَذرَة والعَذرَة: فناء الدار والغائط: الموضع المطمئن من الأرض كانوا يرتادونه عند قضاء الحاجة فلما كَثُر ذلك نُقل الاسمُ إلى الفَضْلة 
> وهذا يستدعي منقولاً عنه متقدّماً إليه متأخراً وليس في لغة العرب تقديمٌ وتأخير بل كلُّ زمان قُدّر أن العرب قد نطقَتْ فيه بالحقيقة فقد نطقت فيه بالمجاز لأن الأسماء لا تدلّ على مدلولاتها لذاتها إذ لا مُناسبة بين الاسم والمسمَّى ولذلك يجوز اختلافها باختلاف الأمم ... فجعل هذا حقيقة وهذا مجازاً ضربٌ من التحكم.


ألم يقل شيخ الإسلام بما لوّنته بالأحمر؟ (انظر مشاركة رقم (170 ، 177 ، 178)
وهو هنا منسوب للقائلين بالمجاز
فهل قال شيخ الإسلام بالمجاز، لكن دون أن يسميه مجازا؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

هل يمكن الجمع بين ما ذكرتموه عن شيخ الإسلام:



> الظاهر من كلام شيخ الإسلام أنه ينفي الوضع الأول مطلقا، فاللغات ابتدئت عنده بالاستعمال مباشرة، ولا يوجد وضع سابق للاستعمال ، وهذه النقطة تحتاج مناقشة ؛ لأن كلام شيخ الإسلام فيها مشكل .


وبين ما ذكرتموه عنه في موضع آخر:



> كنت أستشكل هذا الموضع، ثم اتضح عندي؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام قد قرر في بعض المواضع موافقته على أن الاستعمال قد يتغير وقتا بعد وقت، فلا مانع عند شيخ الإسلام أن يكون أحد الاستعمالين سابقا على الآخر، فكونهم سموا الغائط للمكان أولا ثم لما يخرج لا إشكال فيه عند شيخ الإسلام.


فهو مشكل عندي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
لا أدري أين التعارض بين الموضعين ؟ ففي الموضع الأول ذكرت أن شيخ الإسلام ينفي وجود وضع سابق للاستعمال، وفي الموضع الثاني ذكرت أن شيخ الإسلام يوافق على أن الاستعمال قد يتغير من وقت إلى وقت، فلا تعارض بينهما .

وأما موضع الإشكال عندي في كلام شيخ الإسلام في الموضع الأول ، فهو أنه استدل بدليل أراه خارج محل النزاع تماما؛ فإنه قال : (( وكذلك الآدميون ؛ فالمولود إذا ظهر منه التمييز سمع أبويه أو من يربيه ينطق باللفظ ويشير إلى المعنى فصار يفهم أن ذلك اللفظ يستعمل في ذلك المعنى أي : أراد المتكلم به ذلك المعنى ثم هذا يسمع لفظا بعد لفظ حتى يعرف لغة القوم الذين نشأ بينهم من غير أن يكونوا قد اصطلحوا معه على وضع متقدم ؛ بل ولا أوقفوه على معاني الأسماء )) .

وهذا الكلام ليس له علاقة بمسألة الاختلاف في أصل الوضع ؛ لأن المقصود الوضع الأول للألفاظ نفسها وليس تعلم الطفل لهذه الألفاظ من أهله !
فالأهل لا يخترعون للطفل لغة جديدة، وإنما يستعملون ألفاظًا تلقوا أصلها عن آبائهم ، وهؤلاء تلقوها عن آبائهم ، وهكذا.
ولهذا ضعف القول بأن اللغات اصطلاحية، والصواب الذي أرى أنه لا شك فيه أنها توقيفية من الباري عز وجل ؛ كما قال ابن عباس وغيره من السلف في تفسير قوله تعالى: {وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها}.

والكلام هنا عن أصل اللغات لا جميعها، فلا مانع بعد ذلك أن يستحدث الناس ألفاظا أخرى توسعا أو اصطلاحا، أو تتغير معاني بعض الألفاظ لكثرة الاستعمال، أو غير ذلك مما هو معروف ومشاهد لا ينكره إلا مكابر .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وفقك الله
> لا أدري أين التعارض بين الموضعين ؟ ففي الموضع الأول ذكرت أن شيخ الإسلام ينفي وجود وضع سابق للاستعمال، وفي الموضع الثاني ذكرت أن شيخ الإسلام يوافق على أن الاستعمال قد يتغير من وقت إلى وقت، فلا تعارض بينهما .
> وأما موضع الإشكال عندي في كلام شيخ الإسلام في الموضع الأول ، فهو أنه استدل بدليل أراه خارج محل النزاع تماما؛ فإنه قال : (( وكذلك الآدميون ؛ فالمولود إذا ظهر منه التمييز سمع أبويه أو من يربيه ينطق باللفظ ويشير إلى المعنى فصار يفهم أن ذلك اللفظ يستعمل في ذلك المعنى أي : أراد المتكلم به ذلك المعنى ثم هذا يسمع لفظا بعد لفظ حتى يعرف لغة القوم الذين نشأ بينهم من غير أن يكونوا قد اصطلحوا معه على وضع متقدم ؛ بل ولا أوقفوه على معاني الأسماء )) .
> 
> وهذا الكلام ليس له علاقة بمسألة الاختلاف في أصل الوضع ؛ لأن المقصود الوضع الأول للألفاظ نفسها وليس تعلم الطفل لهذه الألفاظ من أهله !
> فالأهل لا يخترعون للطفل لغة جديدة، وإنما يستعملون ألفاظًا تلقوا أصلها عن آبائهم ، وهؤلاء تلقوها عن آبائهم ، وهكذا.
> ولهذا ضعف القول بأن اللغات اصطلاحية، والصواب الذي أرى أنه لا شك فيه أنها توقيفية من الباري عز وجل ؛ كما قال ابن عباس وغيره من السلف في تفسير قوله تعالى: {وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها}.
> والكلام هنا عن أصل اللغات لا جميعها، فلا مانع بعد ذلك أن يستحدث الناس ألفاظا أخرى توسعا أو اصطلاحا، أو تتغير معاني بعض الألفاظ لكثرة الاستعمال، أو غير ذلك مما هو معروف ومشاهد لا ينكره إلا مكابر .


موضع الإشكال أن شيخ الإسلام اعترض أصلا على مثبتة المجاز في تصورهم أن لفظ (الأسد) وضع أولا للحيوان المعروف ثم استعمل بعد ذلك في الإنسان الشجاع لقرينة
ولا أدري ما مدى الاختلاف بين هذا القول وبين قول شيخ الإسلام أن لفظ (الغائط) استعمل في المطمئن من الأرض ثم استعمل فيما يخرج من الإنسان لقرينة.
إلا إذا كان الخلاف في تسميته وضعا أو استعمالا سابقا!
والاختلاف في الوضع وعدمه راجع إلى مسألة نشأة اللغة لا إلى مسألة المجاز وإن كان أكثر كلام شيخ الإسلام يجمع بين المسألتين معا.
وإذا اعترض شيخ الإسلام على وضع لفظ (الأسد) أولا للحيوان المعروف ثم استعمل بعد للإنسان الشجاع بعدم إمكانية إثبات الوضع المتقدم
فماذا لو اعترض آخر على استعمال لفظ (الغائط) أولا في المطمئن من الأرض ثم استعمل للخارج من الإنسان بعدم إمكانية إثبات الاستعمال المتقدم
وقد قال بذلك عدد من منكري المجاز!
فما الفيصل في مثل هذه الإشكالات؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا يا شيخنا الفاضل

شيخ الإسلام يعترض على قولهم إن لفظ ( الأسد ) وضع أولا للحيوان المعروف وضعا مجردًا عن الاستعمال ، ثم بعد ذلك قد يستعمل لفظ ( الأسد ) فيما وضع له فيسمى حقيقة، وقد يستعمل في غير ما وضع له فيسمى مجازا .
فهذا هو ما ينكره شيخ الإسلام .

أما استعمال لفظ في سياق بمعنى ثم استعماله في سياق آخر بمعنى آخر من باب الاتساع فلا ينكره شيخ الإسلام ولا ينكره أحد مطلقًا من أهل العلم فيما أعلم .

فإنكار شيخ الإسلام منصب على إنكار وضع مجرد عن الاستعمال.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
وماذا عن الرواية الثانية عن الإمام أحمد في نفي المجاز في القرآن هل تصح؟؟ لو صحت لصاح بها شيخ الإسلام ؟
وماذا عن تعيين الرافضة الذين أنكروه ؟ في أي عصر ؟ وما هي مظان الوقوف على كلامهم ؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

على قواعد شيخ الإسلام لا يمكن أن تصح هذه الرواية عن الإمام أحمد ؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام ذكر أن المجاز لم يعرفه الإمام أحمد أصلا ولا أحد من الأئمة ، لا أنهم عرفوه وأنكره .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> قال ابن رجب في ترجمة ابن الفاعوس من الذيل:
> ...كان أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي يقول: إن أبا بكر بن الخاضبة كان يسمى ابن الفاعوس الحجرى لأنه كان يقول الحجر الأسود يمين الله حقيقة 
> قلت: إن صح عن ابن الفاعوس أنه كان يقول الحجر الأسود يمين الله حقيقة فأصل ذلك: 
> أن طائفة من أصحابنا وغيرهم نفوا وقوع المجاز في القرآن ولكن لا يعلم منهم من نفي المجاز في اللغة كقول أبي إسحاق الإسفراينى ولكن قد يسمع بعض صالحيهم إنكار المجاز في القرآن فيعتقد إنكاره مطلقاً....


قال أبو العباس:قلت: وأما قوله : إن القرآن نزل بلغة العرب : فحق بل بلسان قريش كما قال تعالى : { وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه } وقال عمر وعثمان : إن هذا القرآن نزل بلغة هذا الحي من قريش وحينئذ فمن قال : إن الألفاظ التي فيه ليست مجازا ونظيرها من كلام العرب مجاز فقد تناقض لكن الأصحاب الذين قالوا : ليس في القرآن مجاز لم يعرف عنهم أنهم اعترفوا بأن في لغة العرب مجازا ؛ فلا يلزمهم التناقض .........
المجموع (20/482)

----------


## عيد فهمي

> قال أبو العباس:قلت: وأما قوله : إن القرآن نزل بلغة العرب : فحق بل بلسان قريش كما قال تعالى : { وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه } وقال عمر وعثمان : إن هذا القرآن نزل بلغة هذا الحي من قريش وحينئذ فمن قال : إن الألفاظ التي فيه ليست مجازا ونظيرها من كلام العرب مجاز فقد تناقض لكن الأصحاب الذين قالوا : ليس في القرآن مجاز لم يعرف عنهم أنهم اعترفوا بأن في لغة العرب مجازا ؛ فلا يلزمهم التناقض .........
> المجموع (20/482)


تنبيه مهم
لكن ما وجه تخصيص الأصحاب بذلك؟
بمعنى آخر:
هل وُجد من غير الحنابلة من نصّ على عدم وجود المجاز في القرآن مع اعترافه بوجوده في اللغة تصريحا؟
هل من مفيد؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> بارك الله فيكم
> وماذا عن الرواية الثانية عن الإمام أحمد في نفي المجاز في القرآن هل تصح؟؟ لو صحت لصاح بها شيخ الإسلام ؟
> وماذا عن تعيين الرافضة الذين أنكروه ؟ في أي عصر ؟ وما هي مظان الوقوف على كلامهم ؟؟


في شرح الكوكب بعد أن ذكر أن المجاز واقع في اللغة:
"وهذا الصحيح عند الإمام أحمد رضي الله تعالى عنه وأكثر أصحابه
قال القاضي: نص الإمام أحمد على أن المجاز في القرآن 
فقال في قوله تعالى "إنا نحن نحيي ونميت "  و " نعلم " و " منتقمون " هذا من مجاز اللغة يقول الرجل: إنا سنجري عليك رزقك
وعنه رواية أخرى: ليس في القرآن منه شيء
حكاه الفخر إسماعيل 
واختاره ابن حامد. ا.هـ

والفخر إسماعيل غلام ابن المنى لم يكن دينه بذاك ينظر ترجمته في السير والوافي وغيره

وابن حامد قبل الفخر إسماعيل ولا أظنه اختار الرواية بل اختار نفي المجاز وهو ظاهر كلام ابن النجار إذ لم يقل " اختارها " 
وفي البحر للزركشي: "وقال القاضي أبو يعلى من الحنابلة عن أبي الفضل التميمي: إنه حكاه في كتابه " الأصول " عن أصحابهم _يعني نفي المجاز في القرآن_ ولذلك قال أبو حامد في أصوله: ليس في القرآن مجاز لكن المنصوص عن أحمد خلافه. ا,هـ

فإذا لم يتابع الفخر فهي واهية وقد ذكرها شيخ الإسلام والمرداوي

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> تنبيه مهم
> لكن ما وجه تخصيص الأصحاب بذلك؟
> هل وُجد من غير الحنابلة من نصّ على عدم وجود المجاز في القرآن مع اعترافه بوجوده في اللغة تصريحا؟
> هل من مفيد؟


الذي أعرفه ممن نفى المجاز في القرآن من غير الحنابلة:
دواد وابنه والبلوطي من الظاهرية وابن القاصّ من الشافعية وابن خويز منداد من المالكية 
وأبو مسلم بن يحيى الأصفهاني من الحنفية
فيبحث عن مظان كلامهم

***********

ماذا عن سؤالي عن مذهب الإمامية (الرافضة) أين نبحث وما هي المظان ؟؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> فإذا لم يتابع الفخر فهي واهية وقد ذكرها شيخ الإسلام والمرداوي


عذرا نص كلام أبي العباس في الإيمان:
"وحكى بعض الناس عن أحمد فى ذلك روايتين "
وأما المرداوي فقال في التحرير: "وعنه..."

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

غريب....
قال ابن مفلح في أصوله (109/1): " وللتابعين قولان " يعني في نفي المجاز في القرآن 
قال محقق الكتاب (السدحان) معلقا على هذا الموضع: أنظر تفسير الطبري (335/1) طبعة المطبعة الكبرى الأميرية بمصر سنة1327هـ 
وليست عندي هذه الطبعة فلتنظر

----------


## نضال مشهود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . . كيف حالكم يا مشايخ ؟ أرجو الله أن تكون دائما بخير .

----------


## عيد فهمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عود حميد أخي الحبيب
رسالتك وصلت على الخاص
بارك الله لك ووفقك لكل خير

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عود حميد أخي الحبيب
> رسالتك وصلت على الخاص
> بارك الله لك ووفقك لكل خير


وفيكم وإياكم شيخنا الفاضل . أبدأ الآن المشاركة والله المستعان . . .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ( أبو إسحاق الإسفراييني ) الذي هو من أشهر من نسب له القول بإنكار المجاز ، من أئمة الأشاعرة ، ومن أصحاب أبي الحسن  الأشعري رحم الله الجميع .
> وأنا عندي شك في صحة نسبة القول بإنكار المجاز له ، مع شهرة ذلك عنه في كتب الأصول .
> والمشكلة أن مصنفاته غير موجودة فيما أعلم ليُنظر فيها .
> ولكن أيا ما كان الأمر ، فمن الواضح أنه لو كان أنكر المجاز، فلا يمكن أن يكون إنكاره مبنيا على الأدلة التي ذكرها شيخ الإسلام؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام نفسه نقل عنه ما يناقض هذه الأدلة؛ فمن ذلك قوله ( حقيقة الإيمان في اللغة التصديق ) .
> وحتى مسألة الوضع الأول في اللغات لم ينكرها الأستاذ أبو إسحاق ، ولكنه قال: الوضع الأول من الله، والتتمة من الناس.
> فمن كان عنده مزيد علم بهذا الأمر فليؤد زكاة العلم .


كلام الأستاذ أبي إسحاق نقله ابن القيم بحروفه في (الصواعق) . وفيه ذكر لكلام القاضي أبي الطيب أيضا .
والظاهر من ذلك النقل أنه في الأصل من أصحاب المجاز . . وإنما أوصله البحث والمناقشة إلى الحيرة والتناقض والركون إلى إلزام الخصم بمثل ما ألزمه خصومه إياه من بطلان التقسيم . شأنه في ذلك شأن من أنكر قدم العالم من المتكلمين ، فأوصلهم ذلك الإنكار إلى القول بـ(الترجيح بلا مرجح) ، وهما سيان في البطلان . أو مثل الغزالي الذي أبطل فلسفة ابن سينا ، فأبطل كلامه ابن رشد ، وهما سيان في البطلان . لأن الحق خارج هذين الموقفين وجامع لخيراتهما خاليا من كدراتهما . والله أعلم .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> فيبقى الكلام على ما دندن حوله شيخ الإسلام وبالغ في إنكاره
> وهو إطلاق الأسد على الحيوان المعروف والإنسان الشجاع
> وكذا إطلاق الحمار على البهيمة المعروفة والإنسان البليد
> ونظير هذين المثالين


ما الذي أنكره شيخ الإسلام من هذه الأشياء ؟ ليتكم توضحه أكثر

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ما الذي أنكره شيخ الإسلام من هذه الأشياء ؟ ليتكم توضحه أكثر


أنكر ان يكون إطلاق الأسد على الإنسان الشجاع أو إطلاق الحمار على الإنسان البليد من باب المجاز كما يقول مثبتة المجاز؛ وذلك لإنكاره صحة تقسيم الكلام أصلا إلى حقيقة ومجاز
وهذا لا يخفى عليكم

----------


## نضال مشهود

> قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى - (ج 20 / ص 466)
> (( ولكن قد يقال: في الكلام محذوف تقديره: وقت الحج أشهر معلومات ومن عادة العرب الحسنة في خطابها أنهم يحذفون من الكلام ما يكون المذكور دليلا عليه اختصارًا كما أنهم يوردون الكلام بزيادة تكون مبالغة في تحقيق المعنى . فالأول كقوله : { أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق } فمعلوم أن المراد فضرب فانفلق لكن لم يحتج إلى ذكر ذلك في اللفظ إذ كان قوله : قلنا : ( أن اضرب ) ؛ فانفلق : دليلا على أنه ضرب فانفلق . وكذلك قوله : { من آمن } تقديره بر من آمن أو صاحب من آمن . وكذلك قوله : { الحج أشهر } أي : أوقات الحج أشهر فالمعنى متفق عليه لكن الكلام في تسمية هذا مجازا. وقول القائل : نفس الحج ليس بأشهر ؛ إنما يتوجه لو كان هذا مدلول الكلام ؛ وليس كذلك بل مدلوله عند من تكلم به أو سمعه: أن أوقات الحج أشهر معلومات )) .
> أولا: هذا الكلام من شيخ الإسلام يشير إلى أن النزاع لفظي.
> ثانيا: ظاهر من هذا النص أن بعض الكلام يحتاج إلى تقدير وبعضه لا يحتاج إلى تقدير، وهذا واضح معقول في التقسيم ، خلافا لما ذكر شيخ الإسلام أن التقسيم ليس فيه شيء معقول .
> ثالثا: مدلول الكلام عند كل من سمعه كما قال شيخ الإسلام، ولكن هذا المدلول تارة يطابق التقدير وتارة لا يطابق التقدير، وهذا الأمر لا ينكره شيخ الإسلام كما سبق ، فظهر وضوح التقسيم .
> رابعا: لم يقل أحد من أصحاب المجاز إن المعنى المفهوم من العبارة ذلك، خلافا لما توحيه عبارة شيخ الإسلام ، ولكن النقاش في أن الكلام له لفظ وله مدلول، فتارة يكون المدلول مطابقا للفظ بغير احتياج لتقدير، وتارة يكون مخالفا للفظ ويحتاج إلى تقدير، وهذا واضح في التقسيم .


جواب الأول : أن كلام شيخ الإسلام ليس فيه إشارة إلى أن النزاع لفظي . بل فيه إشارة إلى أن مراد الآية متفق عليه ، لكن شيخ الإسلام يقول : في الآية محذوف ، وأرباب المجاز يقول : استعمل (الحج) الذي هو "الفعل" للدلالة على "زمن الفعل" من غير حذف ولا إضمار ، بل بإطلاق الفعل مرادًا به زمنه .

وجواب الثاني : كون بعض الكلام بحاجة إلى تقدير إنما يدل على تقسيم الكلام إلى (مذكور كله) وإلى (محذوف بعضه) ، لا يدل بحال على تقسيمه إلى (الحقيقة) التي هي (الاستعمال في الموضوع) وإلى (المجاز) الذي هو (استعمال في غير الموضوع) . ثم إن احتياج بعض الكلام إلى تقدير واستغناء بعضها عنه إنما هو في "توضيح الكلام أكثر" . وإلا ، والكلام فصيح بليغ مفهوم المراد بنفسه . كيف ، وقد قال الشيخ : "لكن لم يحتج إلى ذكر ذلك في اللفظ" ؟

وجواب الثالث : بل ذلك المدلول يطابق التقدير على كل حال ، فإن (التقدير) فرع لـ(فهم المدلول) ، فكيف لا يطابقه ؟

وجواب الرابع : أن شيخ الإسلام إنما يقارن بين قول القائل (نفس الحج ليس بأشهر) وبين لفظ الآية (الحج أشهر) الذي مدلوله : (أوقات الحج أشهر) . وفرق واضح بين قول القائل : (الحج أشهر معلومات) وبين قول الآخر : (نفس الحج أشهر معلومات) . وهذا يعكر على التقسيم إلى (الاستعمال في الموضوع) وإلى (الاستعمال في غير الموضوع) لا يساعده . لأن في جميع الموضوع لا يستعمل لفظ (الحج) إلا للدلالة على "الفعل" - ولذلك يمتنع تأكيده بقولنا : "نفس" . فلا يقال : (نفس الحج أشهر معلومات) ، بل يقال : (الحج أشهر معلومات) - لأن ثم محذوفا ، مضافا إلى الحج في التقدير .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أنكر ان يكون إطلاق الأسد على الإنسان الشجاع أو إطلاق الحمار على الإنسان البليد من باب المجاز كما يقول مثبتة المجاز؛ وذلك لإنكاره صحة تقسيم الكلام أصلا إلى حقيقة ومجاز
> وهذا لا يخفى عليكم


نعم . وهذا إنكار صحيح . فإن دلالة الأسد على الحيوان الشجاع وعلى الرجل الشجاع كلاهما محفوف بالقرائن تعين المراد . فعلام الاستشكال يا فاضلنا ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الحقيقة يصح نفيها باعتبار المجاز ، والمجاز يصح نفيه باعتبار الحقيقة .
> هذا الكلام متفق عليه ، ولا إشكال فيه ، كما ذكر ابن القيم والشنقيطي وغيرهما.
> 
> ولكن الكلام في أنهم يقولون ( المجاز يصح إطلاق نفيه ) أي بغير قرينة .
> وهذا الكلام أنكره شيخ الإسلام وبالغ في إنكاره ، وكلامه في هذا الموضع فيه إشكال عندي ؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام أصلا ذكر أن الكلام لا يوجد قط من غير قرينة تبين المراد منه ، فإذا كان هذا صحيحا ، فالذي ينفي المجاز في موضع من المواضع لا بد أن يقترن بكلامه ما يدل على مراده ، فإن اقترن به قرائن تدل على مراده فقد صار إذن من المقيد لا من المطلق ، فكيف يقال ( إن قولهم "المجاز يصح إطلاق نفيه" باطل )، وهذا الإطلاق غير متصور أصلا عند شيخ الإسلام؟!
> 
> هذا موضع مشكل عندي في كلام شيخ الإسلام.


وجواب هذا الاستشكال : أن أرباب المجاز يجوزون إطلاق نفي "المعنى المجازي" عندهم بغير قيد وجودي من الكلام . فقالوا مثلا : (أنت أسد ولست أسدا) هكذا بإطلاق ، لم يقولوا : (أنت أسد ولست حيوانا مفترسا ذا أربع) . في حين أنهم منعوا مثل هذا الإطلاق في حق "المعنى الحقيقي" عندهم . فلا يقولون : (هذا الكلب افترسه الأسد في الغابة فتأكله وليس الآكل أسدا) . وهذا خلل واضح في المنهج .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> نعم . وهذا إنكار صحيح . فإن دلالة الأسد على الحيوان الشجاع وعلى الرجل الشجاع كلاهما محفوف بالقرائن تعين المراد . فعلام الاستشكال يا فاضلنا ؟


ليس ثمّة استشكال
وإنما هو دعوة لمناقشة ذلك كما ناقشنا قوله في قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: واسأل القرية :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ومثلها مما سُمي: مجاز الحذف، فأكثر المشاركات كانت حوله ولم يتم مناقشة مثال الأسد والحمار وشبههما بتوسع، وهو نوع آخر من المجاز عند القائلين به ألصق بمسألة المجاز من الأول إذ يرى البعض أن مجاز الحذف ليس مجازا أصلا
والله الموفق

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وهناك موضع آخر مشكل عندي في كلامه
> فقد قال رحمه الله:
> (*من الأمثلة المشهورة لمن يثبت المجاز في القرآن: {واسأل القرية} . قالوا المراد به أهلها فحذف المضاف وأقيم المضاف إليه مقامه فقيل لهم : لفظ القرية والمدينة والنهر والميزاب ؛ وأمثال هذه الأمور التي فيها الحال والمحال كلاهما داخل في الاسم . ثم قد يعود الحكم على الحال وهو السكان وتارة على المحل وهو المكان وكذلك في النهر يقال: حفرت النهر وهو المحل . وجرى النهر وهو الماء . ووضعت الميزاب وهو: المحل . وجرى الميزاب وهو: الماء*)
> وقال في موضع آخر:
> (*وقوله : {أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط}؟ فنقول: لفظ الغائط في القرآن يستعمل في معناه اللغوي وهو: المكان المطمئن من الأرض ؛ وكانوا ينتابون الأماكن المنخفضة لذلك وهو الغائط كما يسمى خلاء لقصد قاضي الحاجة الموضع الخالي ويسمى مرحاضا لأجل الرحض بالماء ونحو ذلك والمجيء من الغائط اسم لقضاء الحاجة ؛ لأن الإنسان في العادة إنما يجيء من الغائط إذا قضى حاجته فصار اللفظ حقيقة عرفية يفهم منها عند الإطلاق التغوط فقد يسمون ما يخرج من الإنسان غائطا تسمية للحال باسم محله كما في قوله: جرى الميزاب)*
> *وهذا ظاهره التناقض
> *


وجواب الإشكال أن الكلام الأول للشيخ فيه من التحقيق والانضباط ما ليس في الثاني . ألا ترونه قد استعمل في الثاني مصطلح (المعنى اللغوي) و (الحقيقة العرفية) ؟ وهما من المصطلحات الخاصة بأرباب التقسيم . وإن شئتم قولوا : الثاني مذهبٌ للشيخ قديمٌ .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> لا يظهر لي فرق بين كلام ( الإمام أحمد ) وبين كلام ( البخاري وعثمان الدارمي ) ، فأرجو ممن عنده فرق بينهما أن يوضحه .


نعم . ليس بين الكلامين فرق ، وإنما تميزت كلام البخاي بتسميته "تفسير المجاز" : تحقيقا .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وما الفارق بين أن أقول:
> {الحج أشهر معلومات} تقديره (وقت الحج أشهر معلومات) كما قال شيخ الإسلام
> وبين أن أقول:
> {واسأل القرية} تقديره (واسأل أهل القرية) كما قال أهل المجاز
> 
> هل من مجيب إجابة شافية؟


ليس بينهما فرق . إلا أن شيخ الإسلام يرى أن لفظ (القرية) في لغة العرب اسم للحال والمحل على السواء ، وهؤلاء يرون أن هذا اللفظ في لغة العرب اسم للمحل دون الحال ، فاحتاجوا إلى تقدير المحذوف .

وأما قوله تعالى (الحج أشهر معلومات) ، فشيخ الإسلام وهؤلاء متفقون على أن لفظ (الحج) في لغة العرب اسم للفعل دون الزمن ، فاحتاج كل من شيخ الإسلام وهؤلاء إلى تقدير المضاف .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وجواب الإشكال أن الكلام الأول للشيخ فيه من التحقيق والانضباط ما ليس في الثاني . ألا ترونه قد استعمل في الثاني مصطلح (المعنى اللغوي) و (الحقيقة العرفية) ؟ وهما من المصطلحات الخاصة بأرباب التقسيم . وإن شئتم قولوا : الثاني مذهبٌ للشيخ قديمٌ .


أتدري أين قال شيخ الإسلام ذلك قبل أن تصفه بأنه: مذهب للشيخ قديم؟
سأترك الإجابة لكم بعد البحث
وفقكم الله

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وكلام ابن قتيبة واضح في أنه لا يعلم خلافًا في إثبات المجاز ؛ لأنه قال ( وقد تبين لمن قد عرف اللغة أن القول يقع فيه المجاز .... ) إلخ .
> ولو كان ابن قتيبة يعرف عالمًا معتبرًا ينكر المجاز ما قال هذا القول ؛ لأنه ممن يقدرون أهل العلم ولا يطعنون على أحد منهم .
> 
> والكلام هنا عن معتقد ابن قتيبة وليس عن الوجود في نفس الأمر.


الذي يظهر لي أن مراد ابن قتيبة بذلك الكلام أن لفظ (القول) مستعمل في لغة العرب للدلالة أيضا على غير الكلام اللفظي ، لا أنه أراد إثبات التقسيم الثنائي الاصطلاحي إلى ما عند المتكلمين .

يعنى أن ابن قتيبة لا يعرف عالما معتبرا ينكر قول القائل : (قالت الشجرة ومالت) .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ولكن الأستاذ أبا إسحاق سلم بوجود الوضع الأول في الكلام الذي تفضلت بذكره، ولكنه يجعل الوضع شاملا للحقيقة والمجاز .
> أما شيخ الإسلام فلا يسلم وجود وضع أول أصلا .


المسلَّم عند أبي إسحاق - فيما يظهر لي - هو الوضع الأول بمعنى وضع الله وحده - مع التوقيف .
والمنكر عنده هو الوضع الأول بمعنى المواضعة بين بني آدم قبل الاستعمال - كما هو مذهب الجبائي .
وأما شيخ الإسلام ، فليس ينكر (الوضع) بذلك المعنى الأول - وسماه إلهامًا ، وإنما أنكر الثاني .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أتدري أين قال شيخ الإسلام ذلك قبل أن تصفه بأنه: مذهب للشيخ قديم؟
> سأترك الإجابة لكم بعد البحث
> وفقكم الله


بارك الله فيكم .
لم أصفه بذلك ، وإنما أصفه بقلة الانضباط بالنسبة إلى كلامه الأول .
كيف لا ، والشيخ نفسه قد قال في ذلك الموضع - وهو رده على الآمدي - قبل ذلك الحرف بقليل : وَتَمَامُ هَذَا بِالْكَلَامِ عَلَى مَا ذَكَرَهُ مِنْ الْمَجَازِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ : يُعْتَذَرُ عَنْ قَوْلِهِ : { تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ } وَالْأَنْهَارُ غَيْرُ جَارِيَةٍ . فَيُقَالُ : النَّهْرُ كَالْقَرْيَةِ وَالْمِيزَابِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ يُرَادُ بِهِ الْحَالُّ وَيُرَادُ بِهِ الْمَحَلُّ فَإِذَا قِيلَ : حَفَرَ النَّهْرَ ؛ أُرِيدَ بِهِ الْمَحَلُّ وَإِذَا قِيلَ : جَرَى النَّهْرُ ؛ أُرِيدَ بِهِ الْحَالُّ .

فإما أن مذهب الشيخ المنضبط أن (الميزاب) اسم للحال والمحل ابتداءً ، وهو الذي أراه .
وإما أن مذهبه أن (الميزاب) في البداية اسم للمحل ، ثم ضم إليه الحال ، فكان اسما لهما .

عموما ، قد قال الشيخ : وَاسْمُ النُّورِ إذَا تَضَمَّنَ صِفَتَهُ وَفِعْلَهُ كَانَ ذَلِكَ دَاخِلًا فِي مُسَمَّى النُّورِ .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الظاهر من كلام شيخ الإسلام أنه ينفي الوضع الأول مطلقا، فاللغات ابتدئت عنده بالاستعمال مباشرة، ولا يوجد وضع سابق للاستعمال ، وهذه النقطة تحتاج مناقشة ؛ لأن كلام شيخ الإسلام فيها مشكل .


بارك الله فيكم . ما هي موضع الإشكال من مذهب شيخ الإسلام هذا بالتحديد يا شيخنا ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> نقلته من كتاب البلاغة الواضحة فتأويل المشكل ليس في متناول يدي الآن، فيمكن مراجعة ذلك


تفضلوا يا شيخنا :

==============================  =========
تأويل مشكل القرآن لأبي محمد عبد الله بن مسلم بن قتيبة - رحمه الله-
تحقيق : السيد أحمد صقر - رحمه الله-

الغلاف و المقدمة من هذا الرابط بارك الله فيكم:
http://www.kabah.info/uploaders/taauel00.rar

باقي الكتاب من هذا الرابط بارك الله فيكم:
http://www.kabah.info/uploaders/taauel01.rar
==============================  =========

----------


## نضال مشهود

> موضع الإشكال أن شيخ الإسلام اعترض أصلا على مثبتة المجاز في تصورهم أن لفظ (الأسد) وضع أولا للحيوان المعروف ثم استعمل بعد ذلك في الإنسان الشجاع لقرينة
> ولا أدري ما مدى الاختلاف بين هذا القول وبين قول شيخ الإسلام أن لفظ (الغائط) استعمل في المطمئن من الأرض ثم استعمل فيما يخرج من الإنسان لقرينة.
> إلا إذا كان الخلاف في تسميته وضعا أو استعمالا سابقا!
> والاختلاف في الوضع وعدمه راجع إلى مسألة نشأة اللغة لا إلى مسألة المجاز وإن كان أكثر كلام شيخ الإسلام يجمع بين المسألتين معا.
> وإذا اعترض شيخ الإسلام على وضع لفظ (الأسد) أولا للحيوان المعروف ثم استعمل بعد للإنسان الشجاع بعدم إمكانية إثبات الوضع المتقدم
> فماذا لو اعترض آخر على استعمال لفظ (الغائط) أولا في المطمئن من الأرض ثم استعمل للخارج من الإنسان بعدم إمكانية إثبات الاستعمال المتقدم
> وقد قال بذلك عدد من منكري المجاز!
> فما الفيصل في مثل هذه الإشكالات؟


فيصل المسألة - فيما يظهر لي من كلام شيخ الإسلام : أن في لغة العرب إلى حين نزول القرآن لم يُستعمل لفظ (الغائط) إلا للدلالة على (الموضع المنخفض) . ثم استعمله الناس بعد ذلك في عرفهم هذا اللفظ ذاته للدلالة على ما يحل هذا الموضع ، وهو فضلة الإنسان .

والدليل : أن استعمال القرآن إنما يرد على هذا المعنى . ثم وجدنا في كلام الناس بعده استعماله في الخارج من الإنسان ، كقول عائشة رضي الله عنها : مُرْنَ أَزْوَاجَكُمْ يَغْسِلْنَ عَنْهُنَّ أَثَرَ الْغَائِطِ .

وهذا غاية ما يمكن تصوره في الاستعمالات . وإلا فلا مانع من أن العرب كانت قد استعملته للمعنيين معا أو لأحدهما دون الآخر .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وأما شيخ الإسلام ، فليس ينكر (الوضع) بذلك المعنى الأول - وسماه إلهامًا ، وإنما أنكر الثاني .


لا يا شيخنا الفاضل!
الإلهام عند شيخ الإسلام يختلف تماما عن الوضع، فالإلهام عند شيخ الإسلام إلهام بالاستعمال مباشرة ، وهذا فيه إشكال في كلام شيخ الإسلام نحتاج أن نناقشه .

أبو إسحاق لا ينكر وجود وضع سابق للاستعمال، ولكنه ينكر أن يكون فيه شيء (اسمه الحقيقة) سابق على شيء (اسمه المجاز)، فكلاهما وضع معا في وقت واحد.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الذي يظهر لي أن مراد ابن قتيبة بذلك الكلام أن لفظ (القول) مستعمل في لغة العرب للدلالة أيضا على غير الكلام اللفظي ، لا أنه أراد إثبات التقسيم الثنائي الاصطلاحي إلى ما عند المتكلمين .
> 
> يعنى أن ابن قتيبة لا يعرف عالما معتبرا ينكر قول القائل : (قالت الشجرة ومالت) .


أحسن الله إليك

أولا: بغض النظر عن معنى كلام ابن قتيبة، هل تسلم أن ظاهر كلامه أنه لا يعلم مخالفا فيما يقول؟

ثانيا: هل تسلم أن ابن قتيبة يسمي استعمال (قال) في الكلام حقيقة، ويسمي استعمالها في غير ذلك (مجازا) بغض النظر عن معنى كلمة (مجاز) عنده؟

ثالثا: هل تسلم أن تقسيم الكلام إلى حقيقة ومجاز موجود عند ابن قتيبة، بغض النظر عن معنى المجاز عنده؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيكم . ما موضع الإشكال من مذهب شيخ الإسلام هذا بالتحديد يا شيخنا ؟


أحسن الله إليك شيخنا الفاضل
قد ذكرت موضع الإشكال في المشاركة ( 206 )

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وفقك الله
> لا أدري أين التعارض بين الموضعين ؟ ففي الموضع الأول ذكرت أن شيخ الإسلام ينفي وجود وضع سابق للاستعمال، وفي الموضع الثاني ذكرت أن شيخ الإسلام يوافق على أن الاستعمال قد يتغير من وقت إلى وقت، فلا تعارض بينهما .
> 
> وأما موضع الإشكال عندي في كلام شيخ الإسلام في الموضع الأول ، فهو أنه استدل بدليل أراه خارج محل النزاع تماما؛ فإنه قال : (( وكذلك الآدميون ؛ فالمولود إذا ظهر منه التمييز سمع أبويه أو من يربيه ينطق باللفظ ويشير إلى المعنى فصار يفهم أن ذلك اللفظ يستعمل في ذلك المعنى أي : أراد المتكلم به ذلك المعنى ثم هذا يسمع لفظا بعد لفظ حتى يعرف لغة القوم الذين نشأ بينهم من غير أن يكونوا قد اصطلحوا معه على وضع متقدم ؛ بل ولا أوقفوه على معاني الأسماء )) .
> 
> وهذا الكلام ليس له علاقة بمسألة الاختلاف في أصل الوضع ؛ لأن المقصود الوضع الأول للألفاظ نفسها وليس تعلم الطفل لهذه الألفاظ من أهله !
> فالأهل لا يخترعون للطفل لغة جديدة، وإنما يستعملون ألفاظًا تلقوا أصلها عن آبائهم ، وهؤلاء تلقوها عن آبائهم ، وهكذا.
> ولهذا ضعف القول بأن اللغات اصطلاحية، والصواب الذي أرى أنه لا شك فيه أنها توقيفية من الباري عز وجل ؛ كما قال ابن عباس وغيره من السلف في تفسير قوله تعالى: {وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها}.
> 
> والكلام هنا عن أصل اللغات لا جميعها، فلا مانع بعد ذلك أن يستحدث الناس ألفاظا أخرى توسعا أو اصطلاحا، أو تتغير معاني بعض الألفاظ لكثرة الاستعمال، أو غير ذلك مما هو معروف ومشاهد لا ينكره إلا مكابر .


أحسن الله إليكم شيخنا الفاضل . . بل علاقة هذا الكلام من شيخ الإسلام بمسألة (الاصطلاح) واضح جدا . لأنه في صدد الرد على من قال : (إنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ اصْطِلَاحٌ مُتَقَدِّمٌ لَمْ يُمْكِنْ الِاسْتِعْمَالُ  ) . فأبطل هذا الزعم بإبطال اللزوم . فبرهن عقلا ونقلا وعرفا أن الاستعمال ليس بحاجة إلى اصطلاح متقدم عليه . أما عقلا ، فإن الله "يُلْهِمُ الْحَيَوَانَ مِنْ الْأَصْوَاتِ مَا بِهِ يَعْرِفُ بَعْضُهَا مُرَادَ بَعْضٍ" ، ومعلوم أن الحيوانات لا يقع بينهم اصطلاح أو مواضعة . وأما نقلا ، فإن الله قال على لسان سليمان :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  عُلِّمْنَا مَنْطِقَ الطَّيْرِ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، ومعلوم أن هذا التعليم وحي أو إلهام لا اصطلاح بين سليمان وبين الطيور .

وأما عرفا ، فقد قال الشيخ : وَكَذَلِكَ الْآدَمِيُّونَ ؛ فَالْمَوْلُودُ إذَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهُ التَّمْيِيزُ سَمِعَ أَبَوَيْهِ أَوْ مَنْ يُرَبِّيهِ يَنْطِقُ بِاللَّفْظِ وَيُشِيرُ إلَى الْمَعْنَى فَصَارَ يَفْهَمُ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ اللَّفْظَ يُسْتَعْمَلُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْمَعْنَى أَيْ : أَرَادَ الْمُتَكَلِّمُ بِهِ ذَلِكَ الْمَعْنَى ثُمَّ هَذَا يَسْمَعُ لَفْظًا بَعْدَ لَفْظٍ حَتَّى يَعْرِفَ لُغَةَ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ نَشَأَ بَيْنَهُمْ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَكُونُوا قَدْ اصْطَلَحُوا مَعَهُ عَلَى وَضْعٍ مُتَقَدِّمٍ . وبما أن هكذا عادة جميع الناس في تعلمهم اللغة ، فليس من الممكن أن نقول إن ثم جماعة من العقلاء اصطلحوا على جميع اللغة أو جمهورها قبل أن يستعملوها فيما بينهم . وأظنه واضح . والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا شيخنا الفاضل ، هذا الكلام إنما يقال لو كان أصحاب المجاز يقولون : لو لم يكن الوضع موجودا الآن لم يمكن الاستعمال ، وهذا لا يقوله أحد منهم !!
ومما لا شك فيه أن أصحاب المجاز لا يشترطون علمنا نحن الآن بالوضع ، ولا يشترطون وجود الوضع الآن !!
فتعلم الأطفال من آبائهم ليس له علاقة بإنكار الوضع الأول ، بل يمكن أن يكون دليلا على صحة الوضع الأول !!
وذلك لأنه لو صح الاستعمال بغير وضع متقدم لما كان الأطفال محتاجين إلى أهلهم في تعلم الكلام ، ولا شك أن كل طفل يتعلم من والديه ومن يسمع منه، وهذا متسلسل ، والتسلسل باطل عند العقلاء ، فلا بد أن تنتهي السلسلة بوضع أول، بغض النظر عن الواضع.

----------


## عيد فهمي

وفقكم الله
قلت:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عيد فهمي
> _أتدري أين قال شيخ الإسلام ذلك قبل أن تصفه بأنه: مذهب للشيخ قديم؟_
> _سأترك الإجابة لكم بعد البحث_


_فقلتم:_


> بارك الله فيكم .
> لم أصفه بذلك ، وإنما أصفه بقلة الانضباط بالنسبة إلى كلامه الأول.


كيف وقد قلتم قبل:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نضال مشهود 
> _وجواب الإشكال أن الكلام الأول للشيخ فيه من التحقيق والانضباط ما ليس في الثاني . ألا ترونه قد استعمل في الثاني مصطلح (المعنى اللغوي) و (الحقيقة العرفية) ؟ وهما من المصطلحات الخاصة بأرباب التقسيم . وإن شئتم قولوا : الثاني مذهبٌ للشيخ قديمٌ_

----------


## عيد فهمي

> تفضلوا يا شيخنا :
> ==============================  =========
> تأويل مشكل القرآن لأبي محمد عبد الله بن مسلم بن قتيبة - رحمه الله-
> تحقيق : السيد أحمد صقر - رحمه الله-
> الغلاف و المقدمة من هذا الرابط بارك الله فيكم:
> http://www.kabah.info/uploaders/taauel00.rar
> باقي الكتاب من هذا الرابط بارك الله فيكم:
> http://www.kabah.info/uploaders/taauel01.rar
> ==============================  =========


هدية مقبولة أيها الحبيب الخلوق
زادكم الله علما وأدبا

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وفقكم الله
> قلت:_فقلتم:_كيف وقد قلتم قبل:


الذي قلته : (وإن شئت ، فقل . . ) ، فهذا ليس من وصفي ، لأني لم أشأه .
ومعذرة على الركاكة في كلامي . . فأنا أعجمي قبل كل شيء  :Smile:

----------

